# Portable Headphone Amplifier "WAGNUS Bialbero Epsilon S" impression and appreciation thread



## rudi0504

Hi Head Fiers friends 
  
 i want share brand new amp from Japan at Fujiavic store .
 they claim Wagnus is the best sounding portable amp on earth ?
  
 List Price 95 000 yen including tax (99 750 yen including tax)  = ca $ 1200 usd 
  
 wagnus is the most expensive portable amp too .
  
 please see the information below 
  

   

   

  
  
  
 # Hpfes whole picture and photo publishing professional sound "Bialbero Epsilon S" has been completed
  
  
  
 I was finally tomorrow! 
  
 Fall Festival 2012 headphones! ! 
  
 Then and 
  
 I had become barely 
  
 Is the culmination of. With Toneflake WAGNUS 
  
 Information and sales of portable headphone amplifier "Bialbero Epsilon S" 
  
 We publish the whole picture. 
  
  
 Bialbero Epsilon S exhibited and sold at the festival to start headphone is sold first-come, first-served basis in the two sales, merchandise available for purchase at the booth of our big Fujiya agent. Be sold yet undecided, Bialbero Epsilon type of IC is only sold Epsilon S is a top-end model of type discrete amplifier circuit. 
  
 For delivery has become a last minute, because it is not listed in the list of our product sales agent Fujiya Vic, please ask you to tell the staff, however. 
  
 It should be noted that, since the delivery schedule will be sold out after 11/9 in the order of reservation. Since it will be the end of November and delivery schedule (also limited to three). Also the time of booking, please book such as e-mail or our staff of Big Fujiya agent. In addition, Please note we can not accept bookings directly in WAGNUS. 
  
  
 Below, it will be more data and information on this amp Kininaru now. Please refer to. 
  
  
 ■ Portable Headphone Amplifier "Bialbero Epsilon S" for the best professional studio that was developed in collaboration with professional custom manufacturer "Toneflake" 
  
 Portable Headphone Amplifier "Bialbero Epsilon S" is a machine for the professional who devotes his life to the reproduction of the sound image is obtained in exactly the spot WAGNUS. With Toneflake who knows the site of a professional recording studio. Design and draw a line, aimed at the regeneration capacity of the high-frequency range and painless natural liveliness of mid and low-frequency tuning and rich in commercially available portable headphone amplifier. Sound to be finished by one by one carefully tuned sound field is positive. 
  
 Bialbero pinnacle of the series, such as the further drove amplifier power circuit configuration parts from prototype "Bialbero Proto1" to be released in the 20s limited, became the talk this spring "Bialbero Epsilon S" this. Natural and musical sound. High-quality output to exhaustively with all the bands in the ultra-wide range, has a top-notch professional sound quality clear and overwhelming sense of separation also sound localization. This is the definitive professional sound WAGNUS. With Toneflake that pursues the goodness of quality has been thoroughly introduced vast experience in professional audio (pro commercial studio). 
  
  
 ■ Bialbero Epsilon S (top version discrete amplifier circuit type) 
  
 5% consumption tax as of October 2012 
 List Price 95 000 yen including tax (99 750 yen including tax) 
  
 ■ Specifications 
 INPUT JACK analog 3.5mm stereo 
 OUTPUT JACK analog 6.3mm stereo 
  
 IMPEDANCE 
  
 INPUT: nominal 40KΩ 
 OUTPUT: 16 ~ 100Ω 
  
 POWER SOURCE 
  
 Power with SPP (SUPER PRECISION PSU calibrated at 25mw 1khz) 
 DC2.4V ~ 3.6V recommend NiH AA battery × 2 DC2.4V 
 battery life 2000ma / h battery minimum 4hrs 
 maximum output level @ 68Ω ≒ 2.5V 
  
 Vol knob BODY FINISH White anodized red anodized finish 
  
 Always! Please read! WARNING! WARNING! 
  
 Bialbero Epsilon S may be damage to the device because it is a sensitive element is used at the input, and connected to the equipment with DC leakage over a long period of time. Connection with the equipment of leakage DC Please note the following points for the unexpected. If you have trouble with it leaking DC equipment is leaking so bad it will be repaired at a reasonable charge even within the warranty period. 
  
 Please avoid as much as possible are able to connect more than 30 minutes (0.7V) voltage higher than the DC700mv. 
  
 What sort of models corresponding to it, I do not know the manufacturer does not tell you bad information basically. Measured by yourself, please. Tester to measure the way, please use the JIS standard ones with high accuracy. In the el cheapo about 1000 yen and it does not can measure accurately. It should be noted that Apple's product lineup in the United States until October 2012, problems such as leakage DC has not been confirmed. 
  
 Because it is equipped with a power SPP, Bialbero Epsilon S please do not put the battery supply voltage is equal to or greater than DC3.6V also like. Broken. Recommended supply voltage is up to DC2.4V ~ 3.6V. 
  
 Toneflake 
  
  
  
  
  
  
 (~ Day autumn festival headphones) Sat 10/27 () Fujiya er Big Ltd. Handling:


----------



## ayaflo

doesn't look like a $1200 amp.. 
   
  & very funny english


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





ayaflo said:


> doesn't look like a $1200 amp..
> 
> & very funny english


 
  You are right , it is very expensive .
   
  It was from google translate  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  http://translate.google.co.id/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=http://wagnus.exblog.jp/19104690&prev=/search%3Fq%3DWAGNUS.%2BBialbero%2BEpsilon%2BS%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dsafari%26tbo%3Dd&sa=X&ei=skARUbDXKYbRrQe6oYGoAg&ved=0CDMQ7gEwAA


----------



## rudi0504

My friend best set up just arrived yesterday :
  source : ibasso HDPR 1 Japan version
   
  amp : Wagnus Bialbero Epsilon S Japan best SQ portable amplifier 
  headphone : ultrasone Romeo Edition


----------



## rudi0504

My Wagnus amp just arrived today 

Source : AK 120 
 IBasso HDP R 10 
Headphone : Fostex TH 900
 Audeze LCD 3
Cable : 8 pcs mini to mini 

SQ : 

Out the box SQ so heavenly 

High : so spacious , very detail and very good clarity 
Mid : sweet and very clear 
Bass : is the strongest point from Wagnus.
 Very detail, very deep bass impact and very fast and clean bass sounding .
Separation : very good that you can hear more clear from the instrument at the right place 
Soundstage : very wide , toll and very good in depth , 3 D soundstage 
Background : very black background 

Conclusion : 
Wagnus is my best portable amp to date 
It is very excellent for headphone only , for iem to powerful .
I can not believe Wagnus run only with 2 x 1,5 Volt. AA size battery 
The SQ so excellent and powerful.



Open the box :


----------



## LFC_SL

That is pushing the definition of 'transportable' never mind 'portable'! I imagine such a large case is good for heat displacement?


----------



## rudi0504

lfc_sl said:


> That is pushing the definition of 'transportable' never mind 'portable'! I imagine such a large case is good for heat displacement?




You are right 
Wagnus is more as transportable amp than portable , because of the big size .
The weight Iyan self is lighter than my HDP R10
I don't know why they make Wagnus so big


----------



## rudi0504

Because of lower exchange rate from japans Yen to Usd 

 List Price 95 000 yen including tax (99 750 yen including tax) = ca $ 1000 usd


----------



## DigitalFreak

I've never heard of the Wagnus. Hey Rudi could you throw up a link to a site or maybe online seller I'm curious to read more about it.


----------



## rudi0504

digitalfreak said:


> I've never heard of the Wagnus. Hey Rudi could you throw up a link to a site or maybe online seller I'm curious to read more about it.




Hi DF

Here is the link from Wagnus 

They launch 2 new amp below what I have :

http://www.fujiya-avic.jp/products/list.php?search.x=0&search.y=0&name=WAGNUS


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## rudi0504

seeteeyou said:


> Hi Rudi,
> 
> Did your friend have try similar battery-powered amps from Japan?
> 
> ...




My friend like to buy Kojo amp


----------



## audionewbi

I was interested in this a while back but I was told it is not suitable for IEM users at all. Congrats Rudi I am sure it will be great for your headphones.


----------



## bukitdamansara

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Because of lower exchange rate from japans Yen to Usd
> 
> List Price 95 000 yen including tax (99 750 yen including tax) = ca $ 1000 usd


 

 Hi Rudi
   
  Any more impressions now that you had it for a while? Any comparison to existing portable or desktop amps that you have?


----------



## smial1966

+1
   
  Any comparisons with the Lisa II, Pico Power or Portaphile 627 would be great.
   
  Cheers,
  Andy.
   
  Quote: 





bukitdamansara said:


> Hi Rudi
> 
> Any more impressions now that you had it for a while? Any comparison to existing portable or desktop amps that you have?


----------



## rudi0504

smial1966 said:


> +1
> 
> Any comparisons with the Lisa II, Pico Power or Portaphile 627 would be great.
> 
> ...







bukitdamansara said:


> Hi Rudi
> 
> Any more impressions now that you had it for a while? Any comparison to existing portable or desktop amps that you have?




Hi all 

I don't have Lisa II amp 
I have pico power 

Wagnus Epsilon vs Pico Power 

Wagnus 
High : more extended and very clean and clear and more detail 

Mid : more sweet and clear and clear sounding midrange 

Bass : pico power has slightly more bass impact , Wagnus has better detail and cleaner bass

Separation : Wagnus has better separation , that I can imagine where the instrument 
 Placing more accurate.

Soundstage : has 3 D soundstage 

Conculsion : Wagnus SQ is like my desktop rigs 
 Is my best portable / transportable amp now in term of clarity and detail .
 That's why in Japan they use for monitoring too .

Note :
The best battery for Wagnus is Sanyo alkaline 

This is my personal impression 
Price wise the comparison is unfair 
Wagnus cost $ 1000 Usd vs Pico Power $ 550 Usd


----------



## audionewbi

Is there too much hiss with IEM usage?


----------



## rudi0504

audionewbi said:


> Is there too much hiss with IEM usage?




Hi Audionewbi 

I have tried in two iems 
Fit Ear MH 335 DW : has a little bit hiss , not like ortofon MHD Q7 
Tralucent 1+2: is almost zero hiss 

Source : AK 100 with new fw 2,01
Amp : Wagnus Epsilon S
Iem : Fit Ear MH 335 DW with Fit Ear 000 cable 
 Tralucent 1+ 2 with UBER cable 

Note : Wagnus headphone out use 6,3 mm connector 
 For iems you need adapter from 3,5 mm to female 6,3 mm


----------



## audionewbi

Thank you, I am definitely interested in purchasing this in near future. I am in market for a good closed back IEM. I am currently enjoying the 627x.
   
  Also if i am not mistaken the wagus people have developed an adapter for IEM usage.


----------



## rudi0504

audionewbi said:


> Thank you, I am definitely interested in purchasing this in near future. I am in market for a good closed back IEM. I am currently enjoying the 627x.
> 
> Also if i am not mistaken the wagus people have developed an adapter for IEM usage.




Wagnus has new amp with blue volume knob is cheaper , in Japan the Wagnus Epsilon S with red volume knob is most wanted amp .
I think they make adapter as well , I have bought their mini to mini 
Please visit Fujiavic as sole distributor for Wagnus in japan .


----------



## bukitdamansara

Hi Rudi
   
  Nice to read about your personal impression.
   
  How much playtime can you get from the 2 Sanyo alkaline batteries? Did you try rechargable ones (Sanyo now Panasonic Eneloop)?


----------



## rudi0504

bukitdamansara said:


> Hi Rudi
> 
> Nice to read about your personal impression.
> 
> How much playtime can you get from the 2 Sanyo alkaline batteries? Did you try rechargable ones (Sanyo now Panasonic Eneloop)?




The battery life from 2 AA 1,5 volt , for example alkaline battery from Sanyo can last 4 - 5 hours 

Wagnus recommend Sanyo Eneloop 

I haven't try with the Sanyo Eneloop


----------



## zenpunk

It could also claim to be the ugliest portable HA. I would love to see a picture of the inside just to make sure is not just a pimped up CMoy


----------



## bukitdamansara

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> The battery life from 2 AA 1,5 volt , for example alkaline battery from Sanyo can last 4 - 5 hours
> 
> Wagnus recommend Sanyo Eneloop
> 
> I haven't try with the Sanyo Eneloop


 

 Ah nice! However that would be Panasonic now as they have bought over and rebranded the Sanyo Eneloop.
   
  Anyway, can you tell a difference in terms of sound quality if you use Sanyo Alkalines vs say Energizers?


----------



## bukitdamansara

Found this article (you will need to translate it as it's in Japanese): http://kamode.exblog.jp/18064758/
   
  Apparently this author said different batteries give different sounds and alludes that to the eventual voltage drop as the batteries are drained.
   
  Maybe the best way out is to get some type of an adapter that connects the ends out to a transformer that can give constant 3.0 volts!


----------



## rudi0504

bukitdamansara said:


> Found this article (you will need to translate it as it's in Japanese): http://kamode.exblog.jp/18064758/
> 
> Apparently this author said different batteries give different sounds and alludes that to the eventual voltage drop as the batteries are drained.
> 
> Maybe the best way out is to get some type of an adapter that connects the ends out to a transformer that can give constant 3.0 volts!




Wagnus don't have connector for external power adapter.
Battery is the best power source for audio gear 

Your link is proto type from Wagnus 

I have tried many branded battery , it is true can influence the SQ from Wagnus 
The best SQ is : Sanyo alkaline 1,5 Volt 
Recommend is: Sanyo Eneloop for rechargeable battery 




bukitdamansara said:


> Ah nice! However that would be Panasonic now as they have bought over and rebranded the Sanyo Eneloop.
> 
> Anyway, can you tell a difference in terms of sound quality if you use Sanyo Alkalines vs say Energizers?




Sanyo vs Energizer

Overall Sanyo more balance in all frequencies 
High : better detail and clarity 
Mid : more body and lush and cleaner 
Bass : better bass impact , better bass detail and faster 
Separation : is better that we can imagine where the instrument placement
 More accurate 
Soundstage : wider and taller than Energizer 
background : better than Energizer , low noise floor


----------



## rudi0504

zenpunk said:


> It could also claim to be the ugliest portable HA. I would love to see a picture of the inside just to make sure is not just a pimped up CMoy




Until now we don't have any picture of the inside 
Wagnus build use discreet amp , it is different from CMoy .
If I get the picture of the inside I will post here


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## rudi0504

seeteeyou said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just checked Twitter and saw VERY preliminary information regarding the tube version of Bialbero as follows:
> 
> ...




Thank you for your link , but I don't understand Japanese 
Lucky you can read and write Chinese , more or less you can understand what they write 
Please translate for us here 

Thank you


----------



## KT66

Makes my Graham Slee Voyager look like it was built by Nagra and finished by Faberge.


----------



## smial1966

+1

It does have a very utilitarian exterior, more akin to a hobbyist project than a commercial product. Very interested to see what the internal construction is like.

Andy.



kt66 said:


> Makes my Graham Slee Voyager look like it was built by Nagra and finished by Faberge.


----------



## rudi0504

smial1966 said:


> +1
> 
> It does have a very utilitarian exterior, more akin to a hobbyist project than a commercial product. Very interested to see what the internal construction is like.
> 
> Andy.




My friend has email Wagnus why the box look like not for so expensive amp .
Wagnus has answered , they prefer to invest in the parts for the Wagnus amp than the Box.
Because they prefer make better SQ than better looking .


----------



## smial1966

rudi054,
   
  A very plausible explanation and one that makes a lot of sense. Would you please ask your friend to contact Wagnus again and request some photo's of the amps internal construction/components.
   
  Cheers,
  Andy.
   
  Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> My friend has email Wagnus why the box look like not for so expensive amp .
> Wagnus has answered , they prefer to invest in the parts for the Wagnus amp than the Box.
> Because they prefer make better SQ than better looking .


----------



## rudi0504

smial1966 said:


> rudi054,
> 
> A very plausible explanation and one that makes a lot of sense. Would you please ask your friend to contact Wagnus again and request some photo's of the amps internal construction/components.
> 
> ...




I will let my friend ask for us about the internal picture.


----------



## rudi0504

My Wagnus Epsilon S set up :

Source : IPhone 4S
Dac : Cyberlabs Class -dB new version 2.00 Vrms
Amp : Wagnus Epsilon S 
Headphone : Fostex TH 900
Cable : Moon Audio Silver Dragon v1 mini USB to Lod 
 Wagnus mini to mini 

SQ : with Wagnus all set up has best SQ like desktop audiophile


----------



## audionewbi

Sexy congrats rudi


----------



## spkrs01

Rudi

I joined you, and my Wagnus Epsilon S arrived this morning. Huge case, but so light in weight.

Been listening on and off all day. Out of the box /bag, was a little surprised by the glare in the trebles and lack of upper bass.......gave the impression of being very artificially detailed....However, the FR has been balancing itself out during the day and now it is sounding rather special! Listening with the AK120 and DSD files, very, very natural sounding and the S is imposing it's characteristics into the sound field. 

Will spend more time with it and then compare with the Mass kobo 385 and Triad L3. All three portable / transportable amps have their own particular sonic signature...................it will be very interesting how these 3 compare with the in coming TU-05 and 06 next month.


----------



## audionewbi

Congrats, Looking forward to your future impression


----------



## rudi0504

spkrs01 said:


> Rudi
> 
> I joined you, and my Wagnus Epsilon S arrived this morning. Huge case, but so light in weight.
> 
> ...




Congrats Gavin for the third owner Wagnus Epsilon S in Head Fi , so far I know 

Please try use Sanyo Alkaline 1,5 Vollt battery , you will more love the SQ and pair with your UBER mini to mini is excellent .

So far my best transportable SQ


----------



## audionewbi

How is the treble on this? As much as I am enjoying the 627x it is way too mellow.


----------



## rudi0504

audionewbi said:


> How is the treble on this? As much as I am enjoying the 627x it is way too mellow.




I haven't heard Porta 627x
Wagnus Epsilon S treble is very detail and fast and very clean.
If you like Ortofone MHd Q7 , Wagnus is the high end version with almost no hissing .


----------



## audionewbi

Thanks, any news how its little brother is like?


----------



## smial1966

Any chance of cracking it open and photographing the internal components? It would be great to have a look at the circuit board.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Cheers,
  Andy.
   
  Quote: 





spkrs01 said:


> Rudi
> 
> I joined you, and my Wagnus Epsilon S arrived this morning. Huge case, but so light in weight.
> 
> ...


----------



## spkrs01

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> Any chance of cracking it open and photographing the internal components? It would be great to have a look at the circuit board.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Andy
   
  Sorry buddy, unable to do that, I do not have a single screwdriver at home besides a phillips head one


----------



## audionewbi

Quote: 





spkrs01 said:


> Andy
> 
> Sorry buddy, unable to do that, I do not have a single screwdriver at home besides a phillips head one


 
  Please whenever you have time give us a quick impression of how this compares against the MASS Kobo you own. I am still in market for an amp :S


----------



## spkrs01

Some pictures comparing :-
   
  Wagnus Epsilon S Vs Triad L3 Vs Mass-Kobo 385 and introducing the Pad So.............


----------



## audionewbi

If there is a amp heaven I am sure it will be very close to what you have with you. Thanks for the shot, wangus is even larger than I thought.


----------



## rudi0504

Hi Gavin 

Please share your impression for these 3 transportable amps 
Thank you


----------



## smial1966

As you guys are knowledgeable about Japanese headphone amplifiers, have any of you heard of Bispa? - http://bispa.co.jp/t:hpa
   
  They make 3 variations of this - 
   

   
  - which sells for 29,800 YEN or around $300. 
   
  I can only discern from the website link that it runs on 4 AAA batteries and uses quality components made by Bispa.
   
  Anybody heard this amp or read any reviews?
   
  Cheers,
  Andy.


----------



## evolutionx

Quote: 





spkrs01 said:


> Some pictures comparing :-
> 
> Wagnus Epsilon S Vs Triad L3 Vs Mass-Kobo 385 and introducing the Pad So.............
> 
> ...


----------



## smial1966

Reference above, this comparison interests me too.
   
  Andy.
   
  Quote: 





evolutionx said:


>


----------



## spkrs01

Guys, due to MOT status, I can't.
   
  I would say they are both fabulous TOTL amps with differing character and nature


----------



## evolutionx

Thanks Gavin. Just ordered Mass Kobo 385. Now the wait. Will probably check out Wagnus when I am in Japan end of the month. Cheers.


----------



## spkrs01

Quote: 





evolutionx said:


> Thanks Gavin. Just ordered Mass Kobo 385. Now the wait. Will probably check out Wagnus when I am in Japan end of the month. Cheers.


 
   
  Congratulations
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I now have about 6 friends who has acquired the Mass-Kobo and all of them thoroughly enjoy this amp very much, most are using the AK120 as source.


----------



## zachchen1996

Is there anyway to buy this if you live in the us, or is that impossible? Currently I am considering amps like the 627x and lisa l3 to pair with a soon to be had hm901 and this amp looks very interesting.


----------



## zachchen1996

audionewbi said:


> How is the treble on this? As much as I am enjoying the 627x it is way too mellow.




Can you elaborate on what you mean by "way too mellow"? Are you saying that the 627 is perhaps too laid back and not exciting enough?


----------



## audionewbi

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> Can you elaborate on what you mean by "way too mellow"? Are you saying that the 627 is perhaps too laid back and not exciting enough?


 
  627x best pairing:

 er4s
 ex-1000
 ES10
  Neutral pairing:

 CK100pro
 F111
  Poor pairing

 Cardas Model 1
   
  Hope that helps what I mean. In general 627x is best paired with analytical gears.


----------



## lescanadiens

I think i read somewhere that Average_Joe also gave 10/10 pairing with AKG K3003.



audionewbi said:


> 627x best pairing:
> 
> er4s
> ex-1000
> ...


----------



## audionewbi

Quote: 





lescanadiens said:


> I think i read somewhere that Average_Joe also gave 10/10 pairing with AKG K3003.


 
  With 627x once you find that magical pairing and spend a weekend away from head-fi and actually with music you will not have the urge for the next upgrade. 627x will pair with sibilant or border line sibilant, I hope one day I could try k3003 in a long duration now that I have the 627x, I did not know average_joe gave it such marking I value his words alot, thanks for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## zachchen1996

audionewbi said:


> With 627x once you find that magical pairing and spend a weekend away from head-fi and actually with music you will not have the urge for the next upgrade. 627x will pair with sibilant or border line sibilant, I hope one day I could try k3003 in a long duration now that I have the 627x, I did not know average_joe gave it such marking I value his words alot, thanks for bringing it to my attention.




Average joe also mentions that the 627 pairs exceptionally well with the nt6 pro ciems (which is the very iem I plan to get) So I guess 627x will probably pair well with nt6pro because a_joe describes it as having enhanced highs and crazy details etc


----------



## smial1966

evolutionx,
   
  Please post a webpage link to the site you purchased your 385 from, as the only retailers I can find are Japanese and Google Translate isn't always accurate deciphering the language.
   
  Thanks!
  Andy.
   
  Quote: 





evolutionx said:


> Thanks Gavin. Just ordered Mass Kobo 385. Now the wait. Will probably check out Wagnus when I am in Japan end of the month. Cheers.


----------



## audionewbi

From the pictures mass kobo seems to be built like a tank. From what I have been told mass kobo will hiss with sensitive BA, it is designed for headphone in particular specifically "CDR-900ST and Senheiser HD25-1 II ".


----------



## evolutionx

Quote: 





smial1966 said:


> evolutionx,
> 
> Please post a webpage link to the site you purchased your 385 from, as the only retailers I can find are Japanese and Google Translate isn't always accurate deciphering the language.
> 
> ...


 
  Hi Andy, usually i go thru kaneda-san of Pricejapan, but got no respond from him for few days.  So i go thru white rabbit express but they charges a higher fee.   Mass-kobo is not listed in some of the common japanese sites.    Kaneda-san just reverted today as he was on vacation and that is why he did not respond earlier.   Now i got a quote for Wagnus amp and still deciding to pull the trigger or not......since already ordered mass-kobo.


----------



## evolutionx

Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> From the pictures mass kobo seems to be built like a tank. From what I have been told mass kobo will hiss with sensitive BA, it is designed for headphone in particular specifically "CDR-900ST and Senheiser HD25-1 II ".


 
  I tried the mass kobo at the mook festival in singapore and Masuda-san used HD25-1 II feeding off an iPod, and it sounded fantastic.


----------



## audionewbi

Quote: 





evolutionx said:


> I tried the mass kobo at the mook festival in singapore and Masuda-san used HD25-1 II feeding off an iPod, and it sounded fantastic.


 
  I can't lie I have spend a good 4-6 hours searching the web and I finally managed to find the designer and speak to him, he is such a nice guy and honest one I love to order the mass kobo but if it was not that I did not own so many IEM and if the unit cost less I would have been all over this amp.
   
  I've read that few people prefer this over Wagnus and even one member on head-fi whose view I trust a lot prefer this over his dozen amps he has. 
   
  I'll just wait for now, I rather spend the cash on a decent pair of headphone and wait and see what Masuda is going to bring next year or till the Aussie dollar is strong again.


----------



## evolutionx

Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> I can't lie I have spend a good 4-6 hours searching the web and I finally managed to find the designer and speak to him, he is such a nice guy and honest one I love to order the mass kobo but if it was not that I did not own so many IEM and if the unit cost less I would have been all over this amp.
> 
> I've read that few people prefer this over Wagnus and even one member on head-fi whose view I trust a lot prefer this over his dozen amps he has.
> 
> I'll just wait for now, I rather spend the cash on a decent pair of headphone and wait and see what Masuda is going to bring next year or till the Aussie dollar is strong again.


 
  Totally agree that Masuda-san is such a nice guy and this make my decision to purchase a lot easier.   I have already owned a few good headphones and iems and so i am now more experimenting with the various amps.   I think a good pair of headphone is more important that a good amp as i have learn from my few years of head fi journey thus far.


----------



## spkrs01

Quote: 





evolutionx said:


> Totally agree that Masuda-san is such a nice guy and this make my decision to purchase a lot easier.   I have already owned a few good headphones and iems and so i am now more experimenting with the various amps.   I think a good pair of headphone is more important that a good amp as i have learn from my few years of head fi journey thus far.


 
   
  +1
   
  I concur totally...to get the best out of the portable amps I highly recommend the use of a decent mini I/C, do not make this connection the weak part of the system.


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## lescanadiens

May you elaborate on the Pad-So?
Is that an IEM amp?

Thanks



seeteeyou said:


> They do have a sale still running for another week
> 
> http://www.masskobo.com/jpn/sale/sale.htm
> 
> ...


----------



## AnakChan

There's some newer competition but to my ears, the Wagnus still leaves me with a bigger smile :-


----------



## spkrs01

lescanadiens said:


> May you elaborate on the Pad-So?
> Is that an IEM amp?
> 
> Thanks




The Pad So is a resistor and also attenuates by 10 db....


----------



## smial1966

Now you are just teasing us! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  How on earth did you get hold of an MH Audio HA-11?!? As I was told by Kiro Jubo that the HA-11 was being released in Japan this weekend.
   
  Cheers,
  Andy.
   
  Quote: 





anakchan said:


> There's some newer competition but to my ears, the Wagnus still leaves me with a bigger smile :-


----------



## AnakChan

smial1966 said:


> Now you are just teasing us!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not mine. All courtesy of Fujiya. Really it's not available till this weekend? I actually tested this weeks ago and was under the impression it was already available.

Anyhow it's a very nice amp. It's a hard choice between the MH or MK - the Wagnus is still a step ahead to my preference though.

However the MH or MK for that matter would give the other non-Japanese amps priced around the same a run for their money (talking about straight FX conversion excl importer/distributor's markup, etc).


----------



## spkrs01

This is the Wagnus "Pad So"


----------



## lescanadiens

Oh goodness....

By the way, Pad So is paired great with Fitear models?



spkrs01 said:


> This is the Wagnus "Pad So"


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## AnakChan

The black green PAD isn't a prototype & can't remember if it still carries the "SO" suffix. I've got a close pix of it & the Wagnus FitEar cable in my July Portaken report. I'm in transit on my iPad right now so kinda tedious to link, but I'm sure you can find that report somewhere. I tried the Wagnus FitEar cable too. It's thick, microphonic, & (on my MH335DW) still a little too warm for my tastes.


----------



## muzic4life

Oh men. Can't wait to receive mine. They are ready for delivery by my local store.. But still waiting until national holiday is end. I ordered the mass kobo and kojo technology amps. These are beatiful amps. I hope they sound good with shure 846 and tg334.


----------



## audionewbi

Congrats guys I might buy them next year for now my focus is else where. Those fortunate enough to have this amps please share your thoughts when you can.


----------



## AnakChan

Whilst you guys are going on about the FitEar & Wagnus relationship, I came across this from Suyama-san's Facebook pix :-
   
  Source: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=497983013620810&set=pcb.497983393620772&type=1&theater

   
  Kinda cool way to sick on your PAD.


----------



## rudi0504

I am back from Holiday 

Wagnus Epsilon S pair With My Fit Ear MH 335 DW is excelent sound quality 
If you want best SQ out from Your Fit Ear MH 335 DW In term OF Speed , Bass impact 
Good midrange and transparancy than Wagnus Epsilon S is Your Choice 

Source : AK 120
Amp : Wagnus Epsilon S 
Iem : Fit Ear MH 335 DW
Headphone : Fostex TH 900
Cable : Fit Ear 000
 Mini to mini Tralucent UBER cable 
Wagnus Epsilon S is My best portable / trans portable amp now


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

Rudi, would you be so kind to compare Epsilon S to RSA intruder? Maybe not apple to apple but i am very curious of this amp. Thanks


----------



## spkrs01

Quote: 





cosmicholyghost said:


> Rudi, would you be so kind to compare Epsilon S to RSA intruder? Maybe not apple to apple but i am very curious of this amp. Thanks


 
   
  HI
   
  I am in Hong Kong too, so you are most welcome to PM me to arrange to try my Wagnus Epsilon S and hear it for yourself against the Intruder, which I also have


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

Quote: 





spkrs01 said:


> HI
> 
> I am in Hong Kong too, so you are most welcome to PM me to arrange to try my Wagnus Epsilon S and hear it for yourself against the Intruder, which I also have


 

 Wow, that will be most appreciated! Let me PM and schedule offline.


----------



## rudi0504

cosmicholyghost said:


> Rudi, would you be so kind to compare Epsilon S to RSA intruder? Maybe not apple to apple but i am very curious of this amp. Thanks




Hi 
Sorry For late reply 
Gavin has already answer Your Question 
I Think , it is better you hear from Gavin The Intruder vs Wagnus Epsilon S
Because every body has own SQ taste


----------



## rudi0504

Sorry double post


----------



## rudi0504

My new UM 3 DD universal iem set Up 

Source : iPhone 4is
Dac : Venture Craft Go Dap DD1 LE With op amp SM 627 
Amp : Wagnus Epsilon S
Iem : UM 3 DD universal iem
Cable : Venture Craft USB to Lod
 Wagnus mini to mini 

My UM 3 DD sound out tbe box so Good With these set Up 

High : very detail and spakle 
Mid : No more sibilance , more Clear and clean mid
Bass : very detail and very Good bass impact , very clean too 
Separation : very Good that We can feel Where The instrument placement
Soundstage : very wide
Clarity : is very Good 

Overall i am Happy With My UM 3 DD , is better than i expected For This price range


----------



## evolutionx

Just received Wagnus Amp.    So much lighter than i thought it will be at that size.   Batteries not Included. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    Quickly plug in my Tera and listen with my M500 and then TH900.   1st impression.......very clean and great soundstage.    The bass is the best i have heard on a portable.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





evolutionx said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 That makes postage *a lot* easier. If this came from Tokyo and batteries were included, one had to go to selected post offices that accepted batteries to post that amp. Without batteries, the poster could go to any post office.


----------



## evolutionx

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> That makes postage *a lot* easier. If this came from Tokyo and batteries were included, one had to go to selected post offices that accepted batteries to post that amp. Without batteries, the poster could go to any post office.


 
   
  I see.  Thanks for explaining.


----------



## spkrs01

Quote: 





evolutionx said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  A huge congrats.....glad you like it


----------



## evolutionx

Quote: 





spkrs01 said:


> A huge congrats.....glad you like it


 
   
  Thanks for sharing your thoughts on the amp.   Looking forward to longer listening sessions tomorrow.


----------



## zachchen1996

Does anyone know what opamp the wagnus epsilon s uses? Also is the amp mostly neutral, or is it slightly warmer or brighter? Lastly, how much does it cost to order it from price japan? Very interested in ordering one for my hm901.


----------



## rudi0504

evolutionx said:


> Just received Wagnus Amp.    So much lighter than i thought it will be at that size.   Batteries not Included. :confused_face_2:     Quickly plug in my Tera and listen with my M500 and then TH900.   1st impression.......very clean and great soundstage.    The bass is the best i have heard on a portable.




Congrats for our new Wagnus
I am very happy , that now become more friends like Wagnus


----------



## rudi0504

zachchen1996 said:


> Does anyone know what opamp the wagnus epsilon s uses? Also is the amp mostly neutral, or is it slightly warmer or brighter? Lastly, how much does it cost to order it from price japan? Very interested in ordering one for my hm901.




Wagnus is bright and very detail. Amp but not harsh .
Wagnus is balance in all frequencies

Wagnus us discret op amp do far I know from my friend.

Yes you can order from price of japan or through some japan friend , he can buy fro Fuji avic store as japan sole distributor for Wagnus product .


----------



## zachchen1996

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Wagnus is bright and very detail. Amp but not harsh .
> Wagnus is balance in all frequencies
> 
> Wagnus us discret op amp do far I know from my friend.
> ...


 
  Thanks rudi! Thinking I might order one soon, but you say that it is bright? Does that mean you don't think it pairs well with bright, detailed, enhanced treble iems? (ie hidition nt-6 pro)


----------



## spkrs01

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> Thanks rudi! Thinking I might order one soon, but you say that it is bright? Does that mean you don't think it pairs well with bright, detailed, enhanced treble iems? (ie hidition nt-6 pro)


 
   
  Zach
   
  I think Rudi means _Clean and Clear_ in the highs, only because he added "not harsh"....................
   
  All in all the Wagnus is a truly revealing amp.


----------



## rudi0504

spkrs01 said:
			
		

> .
> Zach
> 
> I think Rudi means _Clean and Clear_ in the highs, only because he added "not harsh"....................
> ...







zachchen1996 said:


> Thanks rudi! Thinking I might order one soon, but you say that it is bright? Does that mean you don't think it pairs well with bright, detailed, enhanced treble iems? (ie hidition nt-6 pro)




Thank you Gavin
I am sorry for my bad English 

Yes what I mean clean and clear and very good clarity 

Wagnus pair with all my iems and headphones collection is no problem 

The best with low impedance headphone like Fostex TH 900 or Beyerdynamic T5p
With LCD 3 is very good , but I must turn the volume almost near max


----------



## zachchen1996

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


>





> Yes what I mean clean and clear and very good clarity


 
   That's a relief, thanks!


----------



## audionewbi

Since this has turned into a transportable amp thread here is another amp that I am really interested in:


----------



## smial1966

audionewbi,
  
 The MH Audio HA-11 greatly interests me too. Though at the moment it's only available in Japan, as I was told by Kiro Jubo that MH Audio are meeting demand in their home market before considering exports. 
  
 Cheers,
 Andy.
   
  Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> Since this has turned into a transportable amp thread here is another amp that I am really interested in:


----------



## audionewbi

Yes that is very true, the assembly mostly carried via hand and i am guessing the board is also assembled by hand. It would be great if they could assemble the board via a machine to increase production speed.
   
  They are also planning to release an adapter so it can be used as a desktop amp.


----------



## audionewbi

A question regarding the "PAD-SO" How does it work, is it a resistor? The problem I have with resistor is that they tend to change the FR of the IEM and that is not always a good thing.


----------



## audionewbi

More eye candy:


----------



## evolutionx

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Congrats for our new Wagnus
> I am very happy , that now become more friends like Wagnus


 
   
  Thanks Rudi for introducing this amp.   I am really enjoying it with the Tera Player.  Fantastic combo.


----------



## zachchen1996

rudi0504 said:


> Congrats for our new Wagnus
> I am very happy , that now become more friends like Wagnus




Hi rudi, we will soon be wagnus buddies too. Placing an order on one today, hope I'm not disappointed! (buying one due to your irresistible impressions)


----------



## rudi0504

zachchen1996 said:


> Hi rudi, we will soon be wagnus buddies too. Placing an order on one today, hope I'm not disappointed! (buying one due to your irresistible impressions)




Congrats for member of Wagnus 
I hope you won't regret with Wagnus like me and others here


----------



## lescanadiens

Hi Muzic,

What's your impression on KOBO vs KOJO?

Thanks




muzic4life said:


> Oh men. Can't wait to receive mine. They are ready for delivery by my local store.. But still waiting until national holiday is end. I ordered the mass kobo and kojo technology amps. These are beatiful amps. I hope they sound good with shure 846 and tg334.


----------



## zachchen1996

rudi0504 said:


> Congrats for member of Wagnus
> I hope you won't regret with Wagnus like me and others here




Just got hm-901 in the mail today and it sounds just wonderful. Can't wait to see how wagnus pairs with 901


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> Just got hm-901 in the mail today and it sounds just wonderful. Can't wait to see how wagnus pairs with 901


 
  How is compare HM901 cs Ak 120?
  i  don t like the looking from HM901


----------



## tm.chen

Subscribed


----------



## zachchen1996

rudi0504 said:


> How is compare HM901 cs Ak 120?
> i  don t like the looking from HM901




Unfortunately I don't have ak120, but will be hearing one soon at an upcoming meet. Personally I don't mind the looks at all, in fact, I find it rather charming. This is my first totl dap, and it most certainly lived up to my expectations. I suggest you give it a chance rudi, you wont regret!


----------



## spkrs01

I received a RCA to 3.5 cable yesterday and have been feeding the Wagnus S with my desktop Dac, the Violectric V800. The improvements on the Wagnus and it's ability to scale up is quite astonishing! 
   
It is now more detailed, trebles smoothed out and the soundstaging has opened up even more. Before it already had one of the largest soundstages from a portable amp. Bass is even better than before being more textured and resolving. Mids has a more palpable quality to it and is nice and lush sounding.
   
Now I can't wait for the Metrum Hex Dac to come in and hear if there are further improvements from the Wagnus S


----------



## zachchen1996

I'm thinking of possibly purchasing a msb analog dac in the future to pair with the wagnus and nt6pro, if the wagnus does indeed scale well, then I can only imagine how heavenly it will sound


----------



## rudi0504

spkrs01 said:


> I received a RCA to 3.5 cable yesterday and have been feeding the Wagnus S with my desktop Dac, the Violectric V800. The improvements on the Wagnus and it's ability to scale up is quite astonishing!
> 
> 
> It is now more detailed, trebles smoothed out and the soundstaging has opened up even more. Before it already had one of the largest soundstages from a portable amp. Bass is even better than before being more textured and resolving. Mids has a more palpable quality to it and is nice and lush sounding.
> ...







zachchen1996 said:


> I'm thinking of possibly purchasing a msb analog dac in the future to pair with the wagnus and nt6pro, if the wagnus does indeed scale well, then I can only imagine how heavenly it will sound




I am very happy more head fier friends like Wagnus sound quality 
With better source you can get more from Wagnus SQ


----------



## evolutionx

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> I am very happy more head fier friends like Wagnus sound quality
> With better source you can get more from Wagnus SQ


 
   
  Hi Rudi, I am in trouble after listening to Wagnus Amp.    I am neglecting all my other amps and just loving the wider soundstage and so addictive bassline.


----------



## rudi0504

evolutionx said:


> Hi Rudi, I am in trouble after listening to Wagnus Amp.    I am neglecting all my other amps and just loving the wider soundstage and so addictive bassline.




I am so sorry evolutionx , now your head fi Id change to r evolutionx 
Hahaha same like me 
Wagnus Epsilon S and Ko Jo KM - 01 are two best Amps from my collection 
Please try Ko Jo KM - 01 as well 
You will forget the other as well 
If you like intimate high end SQ


----------



## tm.chen

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> I am so sorry evolutionx , now your head fi Id change to r evolutionx
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Rudi, I am surprised that you like the kojo km-01 that much. I tried it at the Mook Fest but I wasn't impressed by it. The MassKobo 385, I felt had a better SQ when paired with my stock AK100+SD3


----------



## rudi0504

tm.chen said:


> Rudi, I am surprised that you like the kojo km-01 that much. I tried it at the Mook Fest but I wasn't impressed by it. The MassKobo 385, I felt had a better SQ when paired with my stock AK100+SD3




The Mass KoBo 385 is very good amp , the SQ is more or less like my Wagnus S .
I prefer my Wagnus S
I wish to collect Mass Kobo 385 too, because of the hissing I choose KoJo KM-01


----------



## audionewbi

can the hissing be fixed the pad so adaptor?


----------



## audionewbi

Great news Mr Masanori the designer of mass kobo 385 is also working on an adapter for BA IEM, so there goes the hissing problem. Looks like saving for hm901 is going to be put to use for mass kobo 385.


----------



## rudi0504

audionewbi said:


> can the hissing be fixed the pad so adaptor?




KoBo 385 Is 4 AAA battery operated amp
I have not try with 75 ohm adaptor from my Er 4 P , can be reduce but reduce the SQ too.

My IMO 
The hissing is sharper than Ortofon MHd Q 7 
Specially for BA iems , with my UM 3 DD less hiss 
If you pair with headphone has no hiss


----------



## akhyar

I can also hear the hissing when I used my TG!334 with the Mass Kobo


----------



## evolutionx

Quote: 





akhyar said:


> I can also hear the hissing when I used my TG!334 with the Mass Kobo


 
   
  Hiss is apparent with BA iems.  Even my FAD Heaven 6 hiss when using Mass-Kobo.   Dynamic iems has no hiss or very minimal hiss.    TG334 hiss quite obvious.


----------



## rudi0504

evolutionx said:


> Hiss is apparent with BA iems.  Even my FAD Heaven 6 hiss when using Mass-Kobo.   Dynamic iems has no hiss or very minimal hiss.    TG334 hiss quite obvious.




Today I went at Jaben Jakarta and tried for the second time Mass Ko Bo 385 
The hiss is still there even with 
Dynamic Driver from Shure 215 limited edition blue colour 
And FAD Heaven 6 has the same hiss .
Only with my UM 3 DD has very minimal hiss.


----------



## rudi0504

My Wagnus set up with DVD Blue Ray 

Source : DVD Blue Ray LG BP 120
Dac : IBasso DB 2 mod 
Amp : Wagnus Epsilon S
Cable : Sys Concept optimal cable 
Headphone : ultrasone Sig Pro


----------



## rudi0504

Yesterday we have compare many portable amps vs Wagnus and Ko Jo Amps

The winner is : for Sound Quality not power 

Ranked number 1 : Wagnus Epsilon S
Ranked number 2 : Ko Jo KM - 01

These two Amps are very excellent pair with all iems and Ciem and low impedance 
Headphone 
Is only good pair with high impedance headphone and Orthos ,because of the power and current 

My IMO 

From these audition we have the result :

If we want excellent Sound Quality , we can not have Big Power at the same times 

If we want big power , we have only good to very good sound quality , 

we have not find portable Amps have excellent Sound Quality with Big Power 
And normally no hissing 


Please share your opinion here 

Thank you


----------



## audionewbi

That is a good point.


----------



## rudi0504

audionewbi said:


> That is a good point.




Thank you Audionewbi


----------



## tm.chen

Hope someone else also managed to snag one of the 7 Model 385s that was on sale during the weekend.


----------



## audionewbi

I did not even know they had a sale, not happy


----------



## tm.chen

It helps when you have him on either twitter or facebook.


----------



## audionewbi

I actually do.


----------



## tm.chen

audionewbi said:


> I actually do.


 
  
 Oops. Sorry about that. I also saw it by accident over the weekend.


----------



## rudi0504

Hi Gavin 
After long time listening Mass Ko Bo 385 and because of the hiss , I just decided Today follow you to buy one 

Mass Ko Bo 385 amp .

As I told you before , I like the SQ from Ko Bo 385 , i hate only the hiss 

My ranking from these 3 japan high end Amps as follow :

1 . Wagnus Epsilon S 
2 . Ko Jo KM - 01 
3 . Mass Ko Bo 385 

Wagnus Epsilon S is combination the clarity from Mass Ko Bo 385 and very sweet mid from Ko Jo KM - 01
It is excellent for all rounder music from jazz to classic 

Ko Jo is very sweet and intimate SQ like tube 
It is very good for jazz vocal , country music 

Mass Ko Bo very good in detail and clarity 
It is very good for instrumental music with percussion , classical music 

Minus from Mass Ko Bo is : HISS 
The rest you will love Mass Ko Bo 385 

Note : these 3 amps are not so good for high impedance headphone like HD 800 
 And Ortho like LCD 3 
 These 3 Amps are very good to excellent SQ to all iems and low impedance headphone 
 Except Ko Bo 385 because of the HISS

out the box my new Mass Ko Bo 385 











Source : AK 120 
Amp : Mass Ko Bo 385
Iem : Tralucent Audio 1+2 with UBER cable balance RSA 
Cable : Tralucent UBER mini to mini
 Norse Audio Adapter RSA female to mini 
SQ is very good , if no HISS IS EXCELLENT 



My IMO


----------



## spkrs01

Rudi
  
 Congratulations on the MASS-Kobo 385.
  
 You must buy the ASP TU-05............................food for thought


----------



## rudi0504

spkrs01 said:


> Rudi
> 
> Congratulations on the MASS-Kobo 385.
> 
> You must buy the ASP TU-05............................food for thought:wink_face:




Thank you Gavin 
I am waiting for Joseph TU 05 , I hope in the next 2 weeks should be arrive .

What kind of tube do you use for detail like your 1+2?


----------



## spkrs01

I bought the TU-05 with the upgraded tubes offered by Shikada-san.... And it sounds great with IEMs so I have not gone tube rolling yet. In actual fact, I am waiting for my friend to receive his TU-05, and then go shopping together. There are a few shops very decent tube shops in Hong Kong.


----------



## rudi0504

Hi Gavin 

Thank you for your explanation
I am waiting for Joseph TU 05


----------



## spkrs01

Rudi
  
 What is a Joseph TU 05, or is Joseph, your friend?


----------



## tm.chen

rudi0504 said:


> Hi Gavin
> After long time listening Mass Ko Bo 385 and because of the hiss , I just decided Today follow you to buy one
> 
> Mass Ko Bo 385 amp .
> ...


 
  
 Hey Rudi, Congrats on your new addition.
  
 Have you tried using other AAA batteries? The 2 sets that Masuda san brought to Singapore had different batteries and there was a slight difference.
 1 was using Sanyo eneloop and the other was Panasonic akaline.


----------



## rudi0504

Hi tm.chen 

Thank you 

I have tried many battery brand like Panasonic , Sanyo , Duracell , ABC local brand , everyday , Energizer 

I like Sanyo , Duracell and Panasonic 

The best for impact and speed and clarity is Duracell 

Warm sounding and natural sound is Sanyo 

IMO


----------



## spkrs01

rudi0504 said:


> Hi tm.chen
> 
> Thank you
> 
> ...


 
  
 Rudi
  
 I concur ....
  
 Duracell all the way for me. I love the fact you can just change out batteries but it is not very ecological. BUT love the attack and slam from Duracells...........


----------



## rudi0504

spkrs01 said:


> Rudi
> 
> I concur ....
> 
> Duracell all the way for me. I love the fact you can just change out batteries but it is not very ecological. BUT love the attack and slam from Duracells...........




Our taste is almost the same 

Sanyo is less clarity 

Energiser is more to brighter sound but less impact abs mid a bit thin .

Batteries can effect to the SQ is unbelievable 

Note : the battery brand for example Duracell is good for Ko Bo , but for another 
 Audio gear is not so good.
 You must try it , which brand has the best synergy for your audio gear 

Please try it , because hearing is believing


----------



## rudi0504

The best synergy with MASS Ko Bo 385 

Source : iPhone 4s
Amp : MASS Ko Bo 385
Headphone : Ultrasone Signature DJ with Stock cable 
Cable : Lod to USB diy Van Den Hul tone arm cable 

SQ : the best synergy for portable use , like MASS Ko Bo 385 burn for 
 Ultrasone Signature DJ 

My IMO


----------



## audionewbi

His does mass kobo stack on top of ddsocket1?


----------



## rudi0504

audionewbi said:


> His does mass kobo stack on top of ddsocket1?




iPhone 4S + Go Dap DD1 has better SQ improvement compare to IPhone 4s alone 

More detail and better balance in all frequencies


----------



## rudi0504

My Beyerdynamic T5p best set up :

Source : AK 120 stock
Amp : Wagnus Epsilon S
Headphone : Beyerdynamic. T5p
Cable : Tralucent Audio UBER mini to mini cable

SQ :
If you want the best SQ from your Beyerdynamic T5p , please pair it with Wagnus Epsilon S

This amp has best synergy .

High : very detail, sparkle very clear and clean high
Mid : very sweet and clear mid
Bass : the best bass impact I heard from portable amp
Soundstage : wide and toll soundstage , like you hear in big concert hall
Separation : very good , that you can hear the individual instrument very clear.
Black background : very low noise floor that you hear very black background

My IMO


----------



## LECW

Just ordered a copy of the "WAGNUS Bialbero Epsilon S", could anyone kindly advice how long it takes to deliver as i know that they stated that is a backorder of around a month.
  
 Thanks...


----------



## rudi0504

lecw said:


> Just ordered a copy of the "WAGNUS Bialbero Epsilon S", could anyone kindly advice how long it takes to deliver as i know that they stated that is a backorder of around a month.
> 
> Thanks...




Congrats LECW for your genuine WAGNUS Bialbero Epsilon S
The same genetic only birth not at the same date 
Hand made need about 4 - 6 weeks time
Please be patient , don't worry be happy


----------



## LECW

Gd morning Rudi, appreciate your kind reply and thanks man. 

Any idea where to get the "Tralucent Audio UBER mini to mini cable" in Singapore. Thks again.


----------



## rudi0504

lecw said:


> Gd morning Rudi, appreciate your kind reply and thanks man.
> 
> Any idea where to get the "Tralucent Audio UBER mini to mini cable" in Singapore. Thks again.




Hi good morning 
PM send to you for Uber mini to mini


----------



## LECW

Thanks a lot Rudi.


----------



## rudi0504

lecw said:


> Thanks a lot Rudi.


 
  
 You are welcome
  
 you can pair with your mini to mini that you already have, you will love the SQ from youir Wagnus
  
 Epsilon S


----------



## rudi0504

Mass Ko Bo 385 + IBasso HDP R10 full set up with and without external dac IBasso DB 2 mod

Set up A :

Source : IBasso HDP R10 as DAP
Amp : Mass Ko Bo 385
Iem : UM 3 DD
Cable : Wire World Japan LE mini to mini 






Set Up B :

Source : IBasso HDP R10 as transport 
Dac : IBasso DB2 mod 
Iem : UM 3 DD 
Cable : Phantom cable Canada Coax cable RCA to mini ,
 for IBasso DB2 RCA coax OUT to IBasso mini 2 mini coax IN

 Wire World Mini 2 Mini HDP R line out to Mass Ko Bo 385 line in 



SQ set up B has more balance and fuller sound than set up A

My IMO


----------



## tm.chen

Wow that is some setup there.
  
 I am using stock AK100 with the Kobo but sometimes I prefer the iphone-kobo setup more. Seems to have more synergy.


----------



## DimitriTrush

Hello greeting from MA
 Any one planing to attend Canjam Audio Fest this year in Denver on Oct 11-13? 
 We will have Mass Kobo 385 and Wagnus Bialbero Epsilon at display. Come and check it out
  
 Please check out the relevant Thread here 
  
 Those not able to come over to Denver,  if you are interested in hearing any of our amps we will bring along  
 drop me a PM or post on this thread with request. We would like to possibly send some of the gear on Tour (In USA)
 If we can gather few headfiers  who can get the desired unit in for testing for a week or two and sending it to the next headfier in line.
  
 Looking forward to your feedback
  
 D.T.


----------



## rudi0504

tm.chen said:


> Wow that is some setup there.
> 
> I am using stock AK100 with the Kobo but sometimes I prefer the iphone-kobo setup more. Seems to have more synergy.




Thank you tm.chen

Yes I am agreed with you that iPhone 4 S + Ko Bo has better synergy compare to Ak 100 stock + Ko Bo .
iPhone 4 S + Ko Bo has more balance sound quality


----------



## tm.chen

Have you tried it with the ipod classic? I might just pick one up if the synergy is as good as the iphone. More space and I dont need to put the stack next to my face just there is a phone call.


----------



## rudi0504

tm.chen said:


> Have you tried it with the ipod classic? I might just pick one up if the synergy is as good as the iphone. More space and I dont need to put the stack next to my face just there is a phone call.




iPhone 4S 64 Gb vs ipod classic 7 G 160 Gb 
SQ iPhone 4 S better than iPod Classic 7 G
iPhone 4 S more balance SQ , wider soundstage 

Pair with Ko Bo , iPod classic is still better than AK 100
My IMO

Source : iPod Classic 7 G 160 Gb
Amp : Mass Ko Bo 385
Iem : Phonak 232 
Cable : Lod to mini diy Van Aden Hul Tone Arm cable


----------



## tm.chen

hmm food for thought now.
  
 Thanks for the impression.


----------



## rudi0504

tm.chen said:


> hmm food for thought now.
> 
> Thanks for the impression.




You are welcome tm.chen
It is better your music in WAV


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## rudi0504

Great news seeteeyou
Google translate 

品切れ中のBialbero Epsilon SとEpsilonが入荷致しました。Epsilon Sはフジヤエービックさんに全て入荷予定。宜しくお願い致します。
9:24am - 1 Oct 13

Epsilon and Bialbero Epsilon S of Out of Stock were received. Epsilon S is going to be received in all the Fujiya ABIC's. Thank you.


----------



## tm.chen

I cant believe Masuda san is coming out with a new portable headphone amp so soon after he demoed the 385 in Singapore.


----------



## AnakChan

tm.chen said:


> I cant believe Masuda san is coming out with a new portable headphone amp so soon after he demoed the 385 in Singapore.


 
  
 Well, 'cos the 385 isn't new. He's had it at least since Feb '13 this year (covered in my Fujiya report in #16 at the bottom prior to conclusion) and who knows how long before that event.
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/653351/2013-fujiya-porta-event-in-nakano-tokyo


----------



## tm.chen

anakchan said:


> Well, 'cos the 385 isn't new. He's had it at least since Feb '13 this year (covered in my Fujiya report in #16 at the bottom prior to conclusion) and who knows how long before that event.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/653351/2013-fujiya-porta-event-in-nakano-tokyo


 
  
 That's true.
  
 Will be looking forward for your coverage of the event. Hopefully you can get some ear time with the new model


----------



## rudi0504

_v_


tm.chen said:


> I cant believe Masuda san is coming out with a new portable headphone amp so soon after he demoed the 385 in Singapore.




I have heard from my friend as he was at Mook headphone festival , Masuda want release 
New amp with less noise for iems .
This is like the answer that many people complain about hiss in his Mass Ko Bo 385.
For me the hiss doesn't disturb me to enjoy the SQ from my Mass Ko Bo 385


----------



## LECW

Hi Rudi, 

Manage to receive my Wagnus yesterday and just tested. What you stated earlier is really true. Initially a bit regard paying so much and waiting for it to arrive. But I did a test with my 901 and the wide sound stage and definition separation is indeed very obvious. Yet to test on my iPod 5th gen. I using the hifiman line out cable only. Still believe better if I use my mini to mini but no adapter at this time. 

Cheers 
LECW


----------



## axl1

Hi LECW,
I'm from Singapore too. I have the RS71A, Govibe Porta Tube among my amps.
Will I still be impressed with the WAGNUS?


----------



## rudi0504

lecw said:


> Hi Rudi,
> 
> Manage to receive my Wagnus yesterday and just tested. What you stated earlier is really true. Initially a bit regard paying so much and waiting for it to arrive. But I did a test with my 901 and the wide sound stage and definition separation is indeed very obvious. Yet to test on my iPod 5th gen. I using the hifiman line out cable only. Still believe better if I use my mini to mini but no adapter at this time.
> 
> ...




I am very happy that you like your Wagnus Epsilon S
Of course with your mini to mini SQ better than stock cable 
Enjoy your Wagnus


----------



## rudi0504

axl1 said:


> Hi LECW,
> I'm from Singapore too. I have the RS71A, Govibe Porta Tube among my amps.
> Will I still be impressed with the WAGNUS?




What kind of headphone do you plan to pair with Wagnus ?

Wagnus is very good pair with iems , Ciems and low impedance headphone 
For high impedance headphone is not so good , because not enough power , SQ always excellent in clarity , detail , very good bass impact , wide soundstage and very good separation.


----------



## axl1

rudi0504 said:


> What kind of headphone do you plan to pair with Wagnus ?
> 
> Wagnus is very good pair with iems , Ciems and low impedance headphone
> For high impedance headphone is not so good , because not enough power , SQ always excellent in clarity , detail , very good bass impact , wide soundstage and very good separation.




I have a few IEMs, JH 16, 1plus2... Headphones- HD650.

Does it do well with Mad Dogs? Thinking of getting one


----------



## rudi0504

axl1 said:


> I have a few IEMs, JH 16, 1plus2... Headphones- HD650.
> 
> Does it do well with Mad Dogs? Thinking of getting one




The best headphone pair with Wagnus Epsilon S is Fostex TH 900 

For driving HD 650 and Mad Dog has not enough power 

For the rest your iems is very good


----------



## audionewbi

tm.chen said:


> I cant believe Masuda san is coming out with a new portable headphone amp so soon after he demoed the 385 in Singapore.


 
 I would not call it soon, it is a long way away and it is focused on the IEM users. So if you are a headphone user you are better off with 385. Still nothing yet official, he is going to release it as the coming festive (somewhere, I forgot which festival he was talking about).
  
 What I respect about his amp is the built quality. It is built to last, while the parts might not be as fancy but they are configure to bring the best out of them. Also the other good thing is the designer is also the maker. There are few (most likely non) like this one where it is a one man army. Sure I like to see machine made product so perhaps the prices are dropped but than again there is something about having the designer of am amp personally hand craft and carry the quality check on the final product.


----------



## audionewbi

Hey Rudi how is the pairing with T5p?


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## audionewbi

Ignoring hiss will it be on the same level as epsilon S? I asked him whether he did something else inside with his new portable amp he as not responded me yet, see what happens.


----------



## rudi0504

audionewbi said:


> Hey Rudi how is the pairing with T5p?


 
 Mass Ko Bo 385 pair with any low impedance Headphone is very good like T5p


----------



## rudi0504

audionewbi said:


> Ignoring hiss will it be on the same level as epsilon S? I asked him whether he did something else inside with his new portable amp he as not responded me yet, see what happens.


 
 Wagnus Epsilon S is better than Mass Ko Bo 385 in term of detail and clarity and has wider soundstage  and better bass impact and faster bass speed 
 IMO


----------



## rudi0504

seeteeyou said:


> Coming soon, MASS-Kobo model 395 in early December with IEM-friendly design thanks to the Low/Hi gain switch
> 
> http://www.masskobo.com/jpn/sale/sale.htm
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you seeteeyou for your information
 Power and Sq is that the same or better ?


----------



## LECW

In my opinion , I feel the Wagnus S is obviously better.

Rgds,


----------



## audionewbi

rudi0504 said:


> Thank you seeteeyou for your information
> Power and Sq is that the same or better ?


 
 I've asked him he did not reply back to me yet. My guess is that it is the same as 385 with the hiss problem solved for IEM.


----------



## rudi0504

Wagnus Epsilon S and Mass Ko Bo 385 have excelent SQ pair with Abyss 1266 Planar Headphone

Power wise is enough to drive to my Abyss to normal listening volume 

IMO


----------



## Solotov

Any feedback on the new Wagnus amp, Wagnus Epsilon S MAD-BK?
 Have anyone listened to it in Tokyo Headphone Festival?


----------



## tm.chen

My rig. Updated with cables from CustomArt


----------



## rudi0504

tm.chen said:


> My rig. Updated with cables from CustomArt




Your cable look beautiful , how is the SQ is bright or dark ?


----------



## fkrieger

rudi0504 said:


> Wagnus has new amp with blue volume knob is cheaper , in Japan the Wagnus Epsilon S with red volume knob is most wanted amp .
> I think they make adapter as well , I have bought their mini to mini
> Please visit Fujiavic as sole distributor for Wagnus in japan .


 
 Does anyone know what the difference between the blue knob version and the "red knob" version are? This is the translation (to English) off of http://www.fujiya-avic.jp/products/detail22478.html
  
"Should be called the mother was the pre-sale of "Bialbero Epsilon S", "Epsilon". *Driving engine operational amplifier specification rather than discrete*. However, the full contents! Top-level model as *"Epsilon S" to components other than the engine **adjustment of SPP power has been optimized to match the drive of the op amp. *
Headphone volume also orthodox school of Precision detent volume adoption. 
This operation is a feeling of response. (There is a before and after of some depending on the frequency and type of battery state, the specification) *to achieve 8 hours almost twice of "Epsilon S"* is drive time. Normal batteries, 1 battery of high energy type of Eboruta etc. can also be used of course. Product Specifications Input: 3.5mm stereo output: 6.3mm stereo Impedance: 16 ~ 100Ω body: white anodized finish Vol knob: Blue anodized."


----------



## tm.chen

[Epsilon] is the predecessor of the [Bialbero Epsilon S]. Instead of the an amp with its own discrete circuit, the epsilon uses opamps. Besides that, both uses the same components.
  
 That is as far as I get. It is interesting to see how much is the difference in SQ between the 2.


----------



## tm.chen

rudi0504 said:


> Your cable look beautiful , how is the SQ is bright or dark ?


 

 The cables gave my v6 a bit more warmth, the stock cables feel drier


----------



## fkrieger

Is the sound manipulated if you use a dac/amp combo in the middle of the source and the wagnus? For instance: would it make sense to use the following:
IPhone 4S (using onkyo hf application) > cck (to get 192/24 out) > USB > sony PHA-2 (dac for DSD AND 24/192) > mini-to-mini > Wagnus Epsilon S?

My question stems from the use of the sony pha-2 in the middle of this. It has an amp itself. So would that even make sense to use in this case?


----------



## LECW

Agreed with Rudi, as I tested the kobo 385 in Jaben and my personal Wagnus S. IMO

Rgds,


----------



## rudi0504

lecw said:


> Agreed with Rudi, as I tested the kobo 385 in Jaben and my personal Wagnus S. IMO
> 
> Rgds,




Thank you Eric
Until now for single ended portable amp Wagnus Epsilon S is the best in term of SQ 
Imo


----------



## tm.chen

Rudi,
  
 Wagnus brought their tube amp prototype to the recent Mook festival. It wasnt complete so they are running it off as epsilon ->quattro 5->iem.
 Mids sounds good but my source wasnt good so I cant give more details.
 Just something to look forward to.
  
 His cables are quite unique too.


----------



## rudi0504

tm.chen said:


> Rudi,
> 
> Wagnus brought their tube amp prototype to the recent Mook festival. It wasnt complete so they are running it off as epsilon ->quattro 5->iem.
> Mids sounds good but my source wasnt good so I cant give more details.
> ...




Thank you tm,chen
Yes I know from Mook report pictures 
I have wagnus mini to mini Sputnik


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## rudi0504

seeteeyou said:


> Coming soon, MASS-Kobo model 395 in early December with IEM-friendly design thanks to the Low/Hi gain switch
> 
> http://www.masskobo.com/jpn/sale/sale.htm
> 
> ...




I have information from Masskobo for the new Mass Ko Bo 395 as follow :

For owner Mass Ko Bo 385 can sleep well after read this info 

Sound quality mass Ko Bo 385 and 395 are identical 

The different are 

Low Gain : if you use BA iems , the hiss is the same when you hear with headphone at 385

High Gain : is the same between 385 and 395

Masada San told me , if I don't hear with BA driver iem , no need to buy Mass Ko Bo 395

I hope this info help the owner from mass Ko Bo 385


----------



## tm.chen

I can concur with Rudi. If you have the 385, there isnt a great need to change to the 395. The low gain switch pretty much eliminates the hiss but there is a slight tradeoff in terms of power. Switch to high gain and it pretty much is like the 385. Some say the 395 has a slightly bigger soundstage but I didnt get that impression.


----------



## rudi0504

tm.chen said:


> I can concur with Rudi. If you have the 385, there isnt a great need to change to the 395. The low gain switch pretty much eliminates the hiss but there is a slight tradeoff in terms of power. Switch to high gain and it pretty much is like the 385. Some say the 395 has a slightly bigger soundstage but I didnt get that impression.




He said sq is the same between 385 and 395 , I won't buy 395 , the improvement only at low and high gain setting


----------



## tm.chen

Yes. I was more interested in Wagnus's offering this time. His ICs offer so much combinations that I am tempted to mod my AK100 to RWAK100S just for a pure transport.


----------



## rudi0504

tm.chen said:


> Yes. I was more interested in Wagnus's offering this time. His ICs offer so much combinations that I am tempted to mod my AK100 to RWAK100S just for a pure transport.


 
 Wagnuis in term of SQ is my best Portable amp , i hope this new Quatro V Amp Sq is better tha Wagnius Epsilon S
  
 Did you tried on Mook this new Wagnus Amp?


----------



## tm.chen

I did but I was using unfamiliar equipment and had only a short amount of time,
  
 AK100 stock - Wagnus vintage series blue/grey IC - Epsilon S - Sputnik IC - Quattro V - 1964v6


----------



## rudi0504

Yesterday I have the chance to hear New Wagnus MAD - BK from my friend Sid from singapore.
Below is the comparison between MAD and my Wagnus Epsilon S 

Wagnus Epsilon Mad sq is warmer than my Wagnus Epsilon

High : is not detail and clean and clear as my mine
Mid : is sound fuller but not as clean and clear as mine
Bass : is not so detail and clean as mine
Separation : mine is better , Wagnus Epsilon S MAD is not so good
Soundstage : mine is wider and deeper than Wagnus Epsilon S MAD

Overall my Wagnus Epsilon S is better than the new Wagnus Epsilon MAD

Power wise Wagnus Epsilon MAD slightly more than mine


Physical : Wagnus Epsilon MAD is bigger than Wagnus Epsilon S
Wagnus Epsilon MAD has better volume pot than mine

IMO


----------



## AlanYWM

If I am not wrong, Wagnus brought only one unit of the Epsilon S Mad-Bk to the recent Mook Festival in Singapore and Sid must have bought it on the first day. It is basically a standard Wagnus Epsilon S with bigger battery capacity. There could be some internal changes that I am not aware of. But it is rather surprising to find sonic differences between the two amps.


----------



## rudi0504

alanywm said:


> If I am not wrong, Wagnus brought only one unit of the Epsilon S Mad-Bk to the recent Mook Festival in Singapore and Sid must have bought it on the first day. It is basically a standard Wagnus Epsilon S with bigger battery capacity. There could be some internal changes that I am not aware of. But it is rather surprising to find sonic differences between the two amps.




Yes Sid friend bought at the first day , now Sid bring to Indonesia the Epsilon S Mad Bk 
We noticed sq different , maybe the internal is the same like the blue knob not like the red knob with bigger battery capacity 
We feel only bigger power than Wagnus Epsilon S, but SQ Wagnus Epsilon Sis better than Wagnus Epsilon S Mad BK 
IMO


----------



## AlanYWM

rudi0504 said:


> Yes Sid friend bought at the first day , now Sid bring to Indonesia the Epsilon S Mad Bk
> We noticed sq different , maybe the internal is the same like the blue knob not like the red knob with bigger battery capacity
> We feel only bigger power than Wagnus Epsilon S, but SQ Wagnus Epsilon Sis better than Wagnus Epsilon S Mad BK
> IMO


 
  
 Rudi, from my discussion with Tone Flake at Mook Festival, the bigger Epsilon is supposedly the better amp. He gave me the impression that the sound quality is better than the Epsilon S. Too bad I did not get to compare the S Mad Bk with the standard Epsilon S.
  
 On another note, have you tried comparing the Wagnus Epsilon S with the stack consisting of ALO RX MK3 B + Venturecraft Go-DAP DD Ltd 12v + Ipod Classic? Since you have these devices, it would be interesting to hear your comparison


----------



## rudi0504

alanywm said:


> Rudi, from my discussion with Tone Flake at Mook Festival, the bigger Epsilon is supposedly the better amp. He gave me the impression that the sound quality is better than the Epsilon S. Too bad I did not get to compare the S Mad Bk with the standard Epsilon S.
> 
> On another note, have you tried comparing the Wagnus Epsilon S with the stack consisting of ALO RX MK3 B + Venturecraft Go-DAP DD Ltd 12v + Ipod Classic? Since you have these devices, it would be interesting to hear your comparison




I have compared epsilon S and epsilon S mad bk 
In term of sq I like more epsilon S 
Epsilon S mad bk has better power SQ is warm and soundstage so narrow 
Sid and Nico like more epsilon S than epsilon S mad bk 
IMO 

Wagnus epsilon S vs ALO Rx 3 b
Sq wise : Wagnus epsilon S is better 
Power wise : ALO Rx 3 B has bigger power


----------



## tomscy2000

I'm kind of curious about the Toneflake Pad-So and Evoluzione.
  
 How did he design the thing? Is it just a voltage dividing Wheatstone bridge, or is it more like a Zobel Network?


----------



## audionewbi

Darn this week Aussie dollar, I want a Wagnus so bad.


----------



## rudi0504

audionewbi said:


> Darn this week Aussie dollar, I want a Wagnus so bad.




Same like Me In Indonesia even more worse than Your Ausie Dolar


----------



## audionewbi

rudi0504 said:


> Same like Me In Indonesia even more worse than Your Ausie Dolar





rudi0504 said:


> Same like Me In Indonesia even more worse than Your Ausie Dolar



How does cypher labs duet compare against wagnus? Which one is better for iems?


----------



## rudi0504

audionewbi said:


> How does cypher labs duet compare against wagnus? Which one is better for iems?




Source : iPhone 5s
Dac : Cypher Labs Class Solo Original 
Amps : Cypher Labs Duet
 Wagnus Epsilon S 
Iem : UM Miracle with tralucent gold cable first edition 
Headphone : Fostex th 900 
Cable : mini to mini diy by Alex 
 Lightning to USB made in japan.

Hiss : on par very minimal 
Power : Duet has more power than Wagnus 

High : Wagnus has better clarity , it is slightly more clear and clean 
Mid : Wagnus has better pronounce and sweeter and cleaner 
Bass : better detail and cleaner bass 
Soundstage : Wagnus has wider and Taller 
Separation : Wagnus has better separation that we can detect better the individual instrument 

Overall : Wagnus has better sq than Duet , these two amps have the same sound signature 
 Wagnus is better than Duet about 20% 
 Wagnus can produce individual instrument very clear and clean and better pronounce 

For 600 USD Duet is very good amps has more power than Wagnusv
Wagnus about 1000 USD is still my best amp in term of Sound Quality in single ended 

IMO


----------



## audionewbi

Thank you


----------



## melt

Greetings, peeps!  I am wondering if anyone here has paired up the Epsilon S with a tera player and the TH-900's? I've read that the Epsilon and TH-900's are a great match here, but what about paired with a tera for source?  Just wondering what the synergy is with that combo.  If anyone can chime in, that would be awesomeness!! Thanks.


----------



## wonjun

Hello,
  
 does the Wagnus accept standard AA batteries (like Duracell)?
  
 That would be an important consideration for me...
  
 Thank you,
 David.


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## wonjun

Thank you for the great info!
  
 Wow, learning new things about AA batteries!  Didn't know there are LiFePO4 batteries in AA sizes!  Neither did I know there are AA-sized "fillers"
  
 The concern about the battery requirement was the reason I went with the Kojo KM-01, which just needs 1 AAA Duracell battery...  I'm sure I'm missing out on the superior Epsilon S sound...


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## DimitriTrush

in case it is not too late, tes the Wagnus Epsilon accepts the Standard AA batteries from Duracell etc..


----------



## audionewbi

It is a silly question but I still want to ask, would you guys say black cube linear is a better amp than wagnus?


----------



## rudi0504

dimitritrush said:


> in case it is not too late, tes the Wagnus Epsilon accepts the Standard AA batteries from Duracell etc..




Duracell AA battery is the best battery for Wagnus in term sound quality


----------



## rudi0504

audionewbi said:


> It is a silly question but I still want to ask, would you guys say black cube linear is a better amp than wagnus?




I don't think so 
I heard Lehman black cube linear long time a go , SQ is warm sounding amp 
Wagnus is very detail and better clarity and wider soundstage 

Power could be Lehman black cube has bigger power than Wagnus


----------



## rangga

rudi0504 said:


> I don't think so
> I heard Lehman black cube linear long time a go , SQ is warm sounding amp
> Wagnus is very detail and better clarity and wider soundstage
> 
> Power could be Lehman black cube has bigger power than Wagnus


 

 hello mr. rudi, its me rangga from au-id. the wagnus is quite interesting for me, and i wonder if i may audition yours someday, maybe in jaben stc.
 because i'm looking for an amp that can match with my ak100 mkii and piano forte ix.
 from your explanation about wagnus here, seems the wagnus tend to have a neutral soundsig, cmiiw


----------



## rudi0504

rangga said:


> hello mr. rudi, its me rangga from au-id. the wagnus is quite interesting for me, and i wonder if i may audition yours someday, maybe in jaben stc.
> because i'm looking for an amp that can match with my ak100 mkii and piano forte ix.
> from your explanation about wagnus here, seems the wagnus tend to have a neutral soundsig, cmiiw




Pm send


----------



## rudi0504

My ask 120 Titan mid pair with Wagnus Epsilon S 

Source : AK 120 Titan Mod 
Amp : Wagnus Epsilon S
Headphone : Fostex TH 900
Cable : mini to mini Crystal Clear Dreamline 3 wire viablue mini plug 

High : very silky and clear sounding high 
Mid : very sweet and clear 
Bass : very good bass impact and bass detail 
Separation : very good music separation , that we can detect the music placement in the correct position 
Soundstage : the widest soundstage in portable amp 

IMO


----------



## audionewbi

one day I shall have her, one day 

 Right now I have the SoundPotion monolith on my mind, see what happens.
  
 Thank you rudi for sharing your wonderful finding with us


----------



## rudi0504

audionewbi said:


> one day I shall have her, one day
> 
> 
> Right now I have the SoundPotion monolith on my mind, see what happens.
> ...




You are welcone Moe

Please Dont buy Wagnus Epsilon S MAX , it is more expensive about 500 USD , but The SQ is not as Good like mine 
Wagnus Epsilon S With RED Knob, The S MAX With BLUE Knob .

Minus : 
Dont have big Power to drive hard to drive headphone , if like Fostex TH 900 or LCD XC 
Are excellent SQ pair with Wagnus Epsilon S

Imo


----------



## rudi0504

My best portable amp meet My best Dap

Source : AK 240
Amp : Wagnus Epsilon S
Music file : WAV and DSD
Headphone : LCD XC
Cable : SAA Endorphin balance 4 PIN
Mini to mini Crystal Cable dream line series diy

High : Crisp High With better detail , very Good clarity
Mid : The Clearer and clean mid i Ever heard , that We can hear how The sanger breath during She sing, i never heard so detail before
Bass : very Good bass detail , Fast Speed and very Good bass impact
Separation : This combo has best music separation
Soundstage : more 3 D soundstage like In big concert hall

Overall : High End sound quality , i like to hear until now already 3 hours hahaha , sound so Good that i Dont want stop to hear My music
IMO


----------



## AnakChan

Q 4 @rudi0504: Was the Wagnus Epsilon S MAX brand new when you tried though? I understand you tried it at an event or Jaben store? Was it run or burnt in?


----------



## rudi0504

HI Sean

I tried from Sid , he Bought from Mook Show In Singapore 

We heard The MAX Wagnus has different sound signature and less detail and clarity 
The soundstage is not as Wide like Stock Wagnus Epsilon S 
IMO


----------



## rudi0504

To nite I have time to pair my best DAP AK 240 worth my best Single. Ended Amp Wagnus Epsilon S

Source : AK 240 use line out
Amp : Wagnus Epsilon S
Iem : Earsonic SM 64 v2
Cable : Mini to Mini Crystal Cable Dream. Line 3 wires DIY

First impression :
High : crisp and extended high with very good detail,and presence , the clarity from portable set up I have owned
Mid : very sweet and very good in clarity and very good pronounce
Bass : very good in detail and bass impact , very clean bass reproduction so far I heard
Separation : very good separation
Soundstage : these combo make 3 D feeling like in bog concert hall
Hiss: no hiss
Background : black background

Overall : Wagnus Epsilon S has the best synergy from all I have tried in single ended amp pair with AK 240
If you like clarity In High , sweet midrange and very clean bass reproduction than This set Up is Yours taste

IMO


----------



## dnnaudio

Hi Rudi0504, please share your thoughts on Kojo KM01 vs. Duet for IEM and portable headphone. I know you rank Kojo as your #2 next to Wagnus for sound quality, and you rank Wagnus as about 20% superior to Duet, but you have not compared the two (Kojo and Duet) directly. I am looking for an amp to upgrade my current system - ipod classic > Clas DB > iqube > SE846.
  
 I prefer an amp that will give best sonics without or minimal hiss on 846, and also be good enough to use for a portable headphone like an Audeze XC.


----------



## rudi0504

Tonite I heard the comparison between Ko Jo KM 01 vs Cypher Labs. duet 

Source : IPhone 5 s
Dac : Cypher Labs Class -DB 2,00 VRms version 
Amp : Cypher Labs Duet
 Ko Jo KM 01 
Iem : Earsonic SM 64 v 2
Headphone : LCD XC 

My impression :

Ko Jo KM 01 :
High :
Slightly more extended than Duet , better clarity 

Mid :
Is slighly sweeter and clearer and cleaner than Duet , more intimate too, this is the strong point from Ko Jo KM 01

Bass : 
Less Bass impact , very Good bass detail and very clean bass , less bass body 

Separation : 
Very Good separation , it is about on par With Duet 

Soundstage : 
Ko Jo soundstage is less Wide and Depth than Duet , it is more like small live jazz hall 

Power :
has not enought Power to drive My LCD XC 

Hiss : 
No hiss 

Background : 
black background 


Cypher. Labs Duet :
High :
Slightly less extended and less clarity than Ko Jo KM 01 , but more pronounce in the treble 

Mid :
Is sweet but less intimate than Ko Jo KM 01

Bass : 
Has better bass impact and faster bass Speed , bass clarity is on par With Ko Jo KM 01

Separation : 
Very Good music separation , This Two Amps has about The same music separation 

Soundstage : 
Wider and deeper than Ko. Jo KM 01 , more like big concert hall 

Power :
Has plenty Power compare To Ko Jo KM 01 
Is use Only Low Gain 

Hiss : 
No Hiss

Background :
Black background 

Overall :

These Two amp has almost The same sound character , 
Ko JO has Theorem strong Point In term OF. Clarity and very sweet and intimate midrange , but less bass impact 
It is very Good For iem , but not so Good , because lack Of Power , not The sound quality 

Duet has their strong Point In bass impact and Speed , better soundstage , but overall slighly less clarity than Ko Jo KM 01
Duet has more Power , i use Only Low Gain , can drive LCD XC In very Good SQ .
You can use For driving iems to headphone 

IMO


----------



## dnnaudio

Thanks, this comparative is exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## audionewbi

Once i get my tax returns i am going to order the wagnus, i wanted this amp for over one year now.


----------



## rudi0504

audionewbi said:


> Once i get my tax returns i am going to order the wagnus, i wanted this amp for over one year now.



Wagnus come new variant Quad amp in this year .look so promise


----------



## rudi0504

dnnaudio said:


> Thanks, this comparative is exactly what I was looking for.




You are welcome. Ko Jo KM 01 is the best amp for audiophile recording and jazz with vocal recording .IMO


----------



## zachchen1996

rudi0504 said:


> Wagnus come new variant Quad amp in this year .look so promise


 

 to replace the epsilon s?


----------



## dnnaudio

rudi0504 said:


> You are welcome. Ko Jo KM 01 is the best amp for audiophile recording and jazz with vocal recording .IMO


 
 Have you listened to the Vorzamp Pure II amp, this seems to be up there with the Kojo and Duet. Would be good to hear your take.


----------



## zachchen1996

dnnaudio said:


> Have you listened to the Vorzamp Pure II amp, this seems to be up there with the Kojo and Duet. Would be good to hear your take.


 
  
 True! The pure ii is an incredible portable amp, just the right size for a dx90 too


----------



## audionewbi

Mr Rudi how much better is wagnus compared to the amp section if Hugo? Thanks in advance.


----------



## rudi0504

audionewbi said:


> Mr Rudi how much better is wagnus compared to the amp section if Hugo? Thanks in advance.




Hi Moe 

I sold my Hugo first edition , I am waiting until my new Hugo with new Chassis by end of April 
I am sorry I can not compare yet


----------



## audionewbi

The new chassis feels a little more fragile on the RCA connection.

looking forward to your updates.


----------



## rudi0504

audionewbi said:


> The new chassis feels a little more fragile on the RCA connection.
> 
> looking forward to your updates.




I am a bit disappointed that Hugo only make upgrade on their RCA not on their Coax 
The reason I sold , I can not used my home RCA and Coax cable 
Now no other choice for the coax I must use adapter


----------



## audionewbi

Sorry to bother you again but I was wondering if you have gotten your HUGO back yet? I wanted to know if wagnus amp provides a better sound than what hugo onboard offers.


----------



## rudi0504

audionewbi said:


> Sorry to bother you again but I was wondering if you have gotten your HUGO back yet? I wanted to know if wagnus amp provides a better sound than what hugo onboard offers.




Hugo is excellent In their DAC Section 
Amp Section is very Good but not excellent 
Because of their excellent DAC overall as excellent DAC / Amp
I Hope next Month i can get My new Hugo With new chassis


----------



## audionewbi

Anyone can provide some info on what is implemented on the internal of wagnus S, it is impossible to get any information of this amp.


----------



## zachchen1996

Hey Rudi, do you have any idea when the new Wagnus quad amp is supposed to release?


----------



## audionewbi

That amp is all tube i think, doubt it will be as accurate as wagnus S.


----------



## rudi0504

zachchen1996 said:


> Hey Rudi, do you have any idea when the new Wagnus quad amp is supposed to release?




Hi Chen 

I heard around End of year 2014


----------



## zachchen1996

rudi0504 said:


> Hi Chen
> 
> I heard around End of year 2014


 
  
 Hey Rudi,
 Just curious, which batteries did you find to sound the best with your wagnus?
  
 Thanks again!


----------



## rudi0504

zachchen1996 said:


> Hey Rudi,
> Just curious, which batteries did you find to sound the best with your wagnus?
> 
> Thanks again!




Hi Zhen 
My best sounding battery are :
Alkaline uracell and Panasonic E Volta 
Rechargeable : Sanyo Enelope Black edition has more ampere compare to white edition

Note : 
I am very disappointed now with Duracell , the Quality Control is NOT Good,
I bought the alkaline one times about 20 pcs , always liking and the fluid came out in original packaging .
3 days ago I used 4 x AAA for my BISPA amps last only 4 hours 
As I change to Panasonic E Volta , last more than 24 Hours , until now still running.

IMO


----------



## zachchen1996

rudi0504 said:


> Hi Zhen
> My best sounding battery are :
> Alkaline uracell and Panasonic E Volta
> Rechargeable : Sanyo Enelope Black edition has more ampere compare to white edition
> ...


 
  
 Thanks!
 (sq between E Volta & Sanyo about the same?)


----------



## zachchen1996

rudi0504 said:


> Hi Zhen
> My best sounding battery are :
> Alkaline uracell and Panasonic E Volta
> Rechargeable : Sanyo Enelope Black edition has more ampere compare to white edition
> ...


 
  
 Which Duracell model do you use? I couldn't find any Eneloop black editions or evolta's xp


----------



## rudi0504

I am sorry I delete this posted 

The shops has replaced all my battery , I must delete my poet


----------



## zachchen1996

rudi0504 said:


> I use Duracell Alkaline type AAA and 9 Volt Battery :
> 
> I bought 9 Volt just 26.04.2014
> 
> ...


 
  
 After reading your comments regarding your Duracell's leaking, I did some research on it and it turns out you are not alone, on the Duracell website, almost every single reviewer gave a negative review on the Duracell AA product page due to battery leakage! Ordered some Black Eneloop XX 2500mAh AA batteries for the Wagnus instead of Duracell (wouldn't want to risk destroying the precious wagnus with leaky batteries! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## rudi0504

zachchen1996 said:


> After reading your comments regarding your Duracell's leaking, I did some research on it and it turns out you are not alone, on the Duracell website, almost every single reviewer gave a negative review on the Duracell AA product page due to battery leakage! Ordered some Black Eneloop XX 2500mAh AA batteries for the Wagnus instead of Duracell (wouldn't want to risk destroying the precious wagnus with leaky batteries! h34r: )




Thank you Chen for your advise 
I will do soon


----------



## zachchen1996

rudi0504 said:


> Thank you Chen for your advise
> I will do soon


 
  
 Just received the epsilon s today!
 I am thoroughly pleased with its sound, truly remarkable in the way it presents bass, incredibly palpable and present yet tight, _extremely_ addicting. You are right about the sound stage, it is even more free and expansive than I anticipated. Transparency is also of course top notch.
  
 My VorzAmp Pure II is in grave danger of being put on sale soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 The only problem is that the amp has hiss with my nt6 pro ciems, is there anything I can do? If there's nothing I can do about the hiss I'm keeping this amp regardless, it was love on first listen


----------



## rudi0504

zachchen1996 said:


> Just received the epsilon s today!
> I am thoroughly pleased with its sound, truly remarkable in the way it presents bass, incredibly palpable and present yet tight, _extremely_ addicting. You are right about the sound stage, it is even more free and expansive than I anticipated. Transparency is also of course top notch.
> 
> My VorzAmp Pure II is in grave danger of being put on sale soon.
> ...




Congrats Chen 
I am happy you love Wagnus Epsilon S 
With my iems are no hiss , I hope with my Roxanne no hiss too
I am sorry to hear hiss with your NT 6 pro ciem


----------



## zachchen1996

Anyone here own or have used attenuators / resistors that they felt didn't negatively affect sq? I am in need of something to give me more volume range and reduce hiss with this amp. Has anyone tried the pad so? Thanks


----------



## rudi0504

zachchen1996 said:


> Anyone here own or have used attenuators / resistors that they felt didn't negatively affect sq? I am in need of something to give me more volume range and reduce hiss with this amp. Has anyone tried the pad so? Thanks




I don't like attenuators /.resistors make the soundstage narrow 

I have 4 attenuators / resistors from Shure / Westone / Er 4 / diy form Hong Kong 
Later I try for you which ones is the best


----------



## rudi0504

zachchen1996 said:


> Which Duracell model do you use? I couldn't find any Eneloop black editions or evolta's xp


 

I found locally Sanyo high capacity Eneloop XX 2550 mAH 

SQ is better than Panasonic EVolta


----------



## rudi0504

rudi0504 said:


> I don't like attenuators /.resistors make the soundstage narrow
> 
> I have 4 attenuators / resistors from Shure / Westone / Er 4 / diy form Hong Kong
> Later I try for you which ones is the best





zachchen1996 said:


> Anyone here own or have used attenuators / resistors that they felt didn't negatively affect sq? I am in need of something to give me more volume range and reduce hiss with this amp. Has anyone tried the pad so? Thanks




Hi Chen 

My fit Ear MH 335 DW now not With Me now and My Roxanne is still not come yet 

With Hybrid like Tralucent 1+2 is No hiss 
With High impedance iem like Earsonic Sm64 v1 and v2 and Phonak 232 are No hiss 

Now i can use Only My UM Miracle 
I turn The volume Until half not so noticeable hiss , if i turn to max The i hear The hiss 

Thats Mean Your NT 6 Pro is more sensitive than My UM miracle


----------



## zachchen1996

rudi0504 said:


> Hi Chen
> 
> My fit Ear MH 335 DW now not With Me now and My Roxanne is still not come yet
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yeah, 2 clicks up on the volume pot is the max I can go with my nt6 pros, any higher and it is too loud, and 1 click has channel imbalance. Oh well, the extraordinary sq is worth it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Also, for some reason the volume of the hiss stays the same throughout the whole range of the volume pot.
  
 This amp may be the best sq portable amp in the world, but it definitely isn't the quietest! (this is the only area the pure II beats the wagnus in xD nt6 pro is completely silent / no hiss with pure ii)


----------



## evolutionx

Hi Chen, I am using Roxanne Universal, and no hiss from Wagnus Amp.    I tried Pad-so during Singapore Mook Festival, and it does help sensitive iems to cut down hiss and brightness.


----------



## zachchen1996

evolutionx said:


> Hi Chen, I am using Roxanne Universal, and no hiss from Wagnus Amp.    I tried Pad-so during Singapore Mook Festival, and it does help sensitive iems to cut down hiss and brightness.


 
  
 Thanks evolutionx, is there any way for me to purchase a Pad-so if I live in the US? Although you only had a short time with the Pad-so, did you notice any sq degradation when using it?
  
 btw, how do you like the ak240 w/ epsilon s? (thinking about ponying up for a rwak240+ in the future)


----------



## evolutionx

zachchen1996 said:


> Thanks evolutionx, is there any way for me to purchase a Pad-so if I live in the US? Although you only had a short time with the Pad-so, did you notice any sq degradation when using it?
> 
> btw, how do you like the ak240 w/ epsilon s? (thinking about ponying up for a rwak240+ in the future


 
  
 I usually go thru Pricejapan for such items, you can try emailing Kaneda-san.    The Pad-so I tried with my Final Audio Design Heaven VI and it does lower the brightness and make for longer listening possible.
  
 AK240 with wagnus amp sounds great with its expanded soundstage.   Actually Wagnus S once given a good source, will scale all music to great level.   I sold all my portable amps after Wagnus S, including the balanced ones.


----------



## zachchen1996

evolutionx said:


> I usually go thru Pricejapan for such items, you can try emailing Kaneda-san.    The Pad-so I tried with my Final Audio Design Heaven VI and it does lower the brightness and make for longer listening possible.
> 
> AK240 with wagnus amp sounds great with its expanded soundstage.   Actually Wagnus S once given a good source, will scale all music to great level.   I sold all my portable amps after Wagnus S, including the balanced ones.


 
  
 Thank you, I will email Kaneda-san regarding ordering a Pad-so.
  
 I'm already _floored_ by the Wagnus S with just the J3 (I honestly wasn't expecting the wagnus to absolutely _slaughter_ my poor vorzamp pure ii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), I can only imagine how good it will sound when I finally get a decent source. Think for now I'll just get a resonessence concero hd for the wagnus.


----------



## evolutionx

zachchen1996 said:


> Thank you, I will email Kaneda-san regarding ordering a Pad-so.
> 
> I'm already _floored_ by the Wagnus S with just the J3 (I honestly wasn't expecting the wagnus to absolutely _slaughter_ my poor vorzamp pure ii
> 
> ...


 
  
 Great.  Enjoy your Wagnus S.   It has great synergy with TH900 as well.  Totally enjoying mine.   Cheers.


----------



## audionewbi

Darn it i might cave in and order one, Ive asked the wagnus folks to sale me one but they are charging me 8% Japan tax, sort of unfair as I dont live in Japan.
  
 Do you guys know where I can get one cheap?


----------



## rudi0504

zachchen1996 said:


> Yeah, 2 clicks up on the volume pot is the max I can go with my nt6 pros, any higher and it is too loud, and 1 click has channel imbalance. Oh well, the extraordinary sq is worth it
> Also, for some reason the volume of the hiss stays the same throughout the whole range of the volume pot.
> 
> This amp may be the best sq portable amp in the world, but it definitely isn't the quietest! (this is the only area the pure II beats the wagnus in xD nt6 pro is completely silent / no hiss with pure ii)




Evolution has tried With Roxanne No hiss too 
I am very Happy to hear it

Enjoy Your Wagnus


----------



## rudi0504

Wagnus Epsilon S pair with LCD XC
Source : AK 240 use Line Out 
Amp : Wagnus Epsilon S 
Headphone : LCD XC 
Cable : mini to mini Forza Europe hybrid silver and copper 
SAA Endorphin balance 3 Pin > balance 3 Pin to 6,3 mm plug 
Battery : Sanyo high capacity Eneloop XX 2550 mAh 
Recommendation from Wagnus 
Music : WAV and high res 24 bit / 192 KHz and DSD
My impression : 
High : with Sanyo Eneloop high more clear and clean , excellent high more 
Better pronounce , I heard cymbals more than before 
Mid : very Good In clarity and very sweet 
Bass : very Good bass impact and better bass Speed 
Separation : has improvement too because clarity increase 
Soundstage : very Wide and very Good Depth like In big concert hall
Overall :
With Sanyo eneloop , improve The SQ , now is Fuller , and better clarity too
So Far Wagnus is still My best SE amp
IMO


----------



## zachchen1996

audionewbi said:


> Darn it i might cave in and order one, Ive asked the wagnus folks to sale me one but they are charging me 8% Japan tax, sort of unfair as I dont live in Japan.
> 
> Do you guys know where I can get one cheap?


 
  
 Have you tried price japan & musica acoustics? It is absolutely worth its asking price though.


----------



## audionewbi

zachchen1996 said:


> Have you tried price japan & musica acoustics? It is absolutely worth its asking price though.


 
 I've and they are both the same price. I know a while back they were selling for 60000 Yen just before Fuji Avic decided to be there sole seller, after that they increased their prices a lot and now with the increase in Japan tax they just became insanely more expensive. I am just not sure if at the price they can better their desktop competition which have the ability to have toroidal PSU and a much more sturdy casing.
  
 A few of my trusted sources told me it sounds does great but its con can out-weight its sound over time. Specially considering the current market it cant be that hard to find a better sounding amp with the same amount of money wagnus is asking for.
  
 This is what has turned me off from buying it. Some folks tell me the amp section is as good as HUGO while other tell me with HUGO the some quality will even improve more. Who knows, I just dont want risk getting an amp that does not improve on HUGO.


----------



## rudi0504

audionewbi said:


> I've and they are both the same price. I know a while back they were selling for 60000 Yen just before Fuji Avic decided to be there sole seller, after that they increased their prices a lot and now with the increase in Japan tax they just became insanely more expensive. I am just not sure if at the price they can better their desktop competition which have the ability to have toroidal PSU and a much more sturdy casing.
> 
> A few of my trusted sources told me it sounds does great but its con can out-weight its sound over time. Specially considering the current market it cant be that hard to find a better sounding amp with the same amount of money wagnus is asking for.
> 
> This is what has turned me off from buying it. Some folks tell me the amp section is as good as HUGO while other tell me with HUGO the some quality will even improve more. Who knows, I just dont want risk getting an amp that does not improve on HUGO.




Hi Moe
In two weeks time I have my new Hugo , I can pair with Wagnus again and I will post here 

Wagnus amp section SQ is better than Hugo amp section , the power from Wagnus is good for iems to low impedance headphone 
Like Fostex TH 900 and LCD XC and X .
Wagnus can not drive my previous LCD 2 rev 3 and LCD 3 

But Hugo amp section has more power , that Hugo can drive my Abyss 1266 

Hugo as stand alone dac amp is excellent , because Hugo dac section is the best in portable dac 

IMO


----------



## zachchen1996

audionewbi said:


> I've and they are both the same price. I know a while back they were selling for 60000 Yen just before Fuji Avic decided to be there sole seller, after that they increased their prices a lot and now with the increase in Japan tax they just became insanely more expensive. I am just not sure if at the price they can better their desktop competition which have the ability to have toroidal PSU and a much more sturdy casing.
> 
> A few of my trusted sources told me it sounds does great but its con can out-weight its sound over time. Specially considering the current market it cant be that hard to find a better sounding amp with the same amount of money wagnus is asking for.
> 
> This is what has turned me off from buying it. Some folks tell me the amp section is as good as HUGO while other tell me with HUGO the some quality will even improve more. Who knows, I just dont want risk getting an amp that does not improve on HUGO.


 
  
 I think I remember Rudi saying some time back that the wagnus is better than the amp section of the hugo. Of course you could find a better sounding desktop amp than the wagnus at the same price, but then it wouldn't be portable / transportable anymore! hahaha xp


----------



## rudi0504

My second best DAP pair With Wagnus Epsilon S 
Source : IBasso HDP R10
Amp : Wagnus Epsilon S 
Headphone : LCD XC 
Cable :
Mini to mini Custom cable hybrid silver and copper by Forza EU 
SAA endorphin balance 3 pin with Abyss JPS cable adapter 3 pin to 6,3 mm plug 
Music : WAV and hi res 24 bit 196 KHz
My impression :
High : smooth silky high with very good presence , cymbals swing so free 
And not harsh 
Mid : very sweet tube like midrange with very good pounce 
Bass : very detail and very clean , bass impact is very good too
Separation : very good that I can very easy detect individual instrument 
Soundstage : can produce wide soundstage in close headphone with very
Good depth
Overall :
I can hear for long listening with this audiophilesound quality , I turn the volume at 9.30 , sound so full , in low listening level I can hear all the detail so clear .
Ibasso HDP R10 is my second best DAP after AK 240 
Even the latest ibasso DX 90 can not replace my HDP R10
IMO



SAA endorphin with balance 3 pin and Mahoney custom wood and JPS Abyss adapter 4 pin to 6,3 mm plug


----------



## zachchen1996

rudi0504 said:


> Hi Moe
> In two weeks time I have my new Hugo , I can pair with Wagnus again and I will post here
> 
> Wagnus amp section SQ is better than Hugo amp section , the power from Wagnus is good for iems to low impedance headphone
> ...


 
  
 Definitely look forward to your impressions on hugo with wagnus vs. ak240 with wagnus


----------



## audionewbi

zachchen1996 said:


> I think I remember Rudi saying some time back that the wagnus is better than the amp section of the hugo. Of course you could find a better sounding desktop amp than the wagnus at the same price, but then it wouldn't be portable / transportable anymore! hahaha xp


 
 Wish I bought a pair when Aussie dollar was ahead, cant believe I could have had one at one point for 600 USD, now it is close to 1200 USD, you see the reason why I have avoided getting wagnus for this long.


----------



## zachchen1996

audionewbi said:


> Wish I bought a pair when Aussie dollar was ahead, cant believe I could have had one at one point for 600 USD, now it is close to 1200 USD, you see the reason why I have avoided getting wagnus for this long.


 
  
 Just a suggestion,
 since you said that you weren't _that _impressed with the hugo's sq, you _could _sell your hugo, get a wagnus, and _still_ have money left over for a different DAP or DAC.
 Though the source and amp are both incredibly important, based on my personal experiences, better amplification has brought more sq improvements than that of a better source. ymmv


----------



## audionewbi

zachchen1996 said:


> Just a suggestion,
> since you said that you weren't _that _impressed with the hugo's sq, you _could _sell your hugo, get a wagnus, and _still_ have money left over for a different DAP or DAC.
> Though the source and amp are both incredibly important, based on my personal experiences, better amplification has brought more sq improvements than that of a better source. ymmv


 
 No I enjoy its detailed sound I just dont like how the volume knob is implemented, I cant really manage to fine tune the volume I like to listen to. As a DAC it is just great.


----------



## rudi0504

zachchen1996 said:


> Definitely look forward to your impressions on hugo with wagnus vs. ak240 with wagnus




I hope in two weeks time I can get my new Hugo with new RCA hole


----------



## zachchen1996

rudi0504 said:


> I hope in two weeks time I can get my new Hugo with new RCA hole


 
  
 2 weeks?! That must be a painful wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Which rca interconnects are you planning on using with hugo? Was thinking about getting a custom rca cable with Xhadow rca plugs, but think they probably wont fit in the hugo. xp


----------



## zachchen1996

audionewbi said:


> No I enjoy its detailed sound I just dont like how the volume knob is implemented, I cant really manage to fine tune the volume I like to listen to. As a DAC it is just great.


 
  
 I'm thinking maybe I should just save for a hugo and be done with it, the sq impressions I read about it seem to match my preferences for a very clean, transparent, detailed sound.
 Now to wait for Rudi's Hugo/Wagnus VS AK240/Wagnus showdown!


----------



## rudi0504

zachchen1996 said:


> 2 weeks?! That must be a painful wait
> 
> Which rca interconnects are you planning on using with hugo? Was thinking about getting a custom rca cable with Xhadow rca plugs, but think they probably wont fit in the hugo. xp




I sold my first Hugo , because my home RCA can not fit it 
I hope with my new Hugo , my Shunyata RCA can fit 
But my Shunyata Coax still can not fit it , new chassis Is only make RCA bigger , coax remain


----------



## rudi0504

zachchen1996 said:


> I'm thinking maybe I should just save for a hugo and be done with it, the sq impressions I read about it seem to match my preferences for a very clean, transparent, detailed sound.
> Now to wait for Rudi's Hugo/Wagnus VS AK240/Wagnus showdown!




Your taste more or less like my taste , we like detail , clean , transparent 
I think Hugo should your taste too 
I am sorry to give you some more poison


----------



## zachchen1996

rudi0504 said:


> Your taste more or less like my taste , we like detail , clean , transparent
> I think Hugo should your taste too
> I am sorry to give you some *more poison*


 
  
 Hahahahha I agree! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I'm thinking of getting this as the _absolute ultimate_ portable / transportable rig in terms of sq:
  
 X5 or DX90 Coaxial Out ---> Chord Hugo ---> Epsilon S ---> NT6 Pro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( I'm thinking this combo will be absolutely sensational )


----------



## rudi0504

zachchen1996 said:


> Hahahahha I agree!
> 
> I'm thinking of getting this as the _absolute ultimate_ portable / transportable rig in terms of sq:
> 
> X5 or DX90 Coaxial Out ---> Chord Hugo ---> Epsilon S ---> NT6 Pro :atsmile:  ( I'm thinking this combo will be absolutely sensational )




I have tried DX 90 today , DX 90 is better than Fiio X5
HDP R 10 is still better than DX 90 in term of SQ , HDP R10 is more high end sound 
Now you can get almost the same price in second HDP R 10 

Minus : very big DAP


----------



## zachchen1996

rudi0504 said:


> I have tried DX 90 today , DX 90 is better than Fiio X5
> HDP R 10 is still better than DX 90 in term of SQ , HDP R10 is more high end sound
> Now you can get almost the same price in second HDP R 10
> 
> Minus : very big DAP


 
  
 Hey Rudi,
  
 If you have time, could you compare the quality of digital coaxial output between the R10 & DX90? (if possible, fiio X5 too?)
 I need to find portable transport with best coaxial output for hugo
  
 Thanks!


----------



## rudi0504

zachchen1996 said:


> Hey Rudi,
> 
> If you have time, could you compare the quality of digital coaxial output between the R10 & DX90? (if possible, fiio X5 too?)
> I need to find portable transport with best coaxial output for hugo
> ...




I have Friend WHO has DX 90 and i have HDP R10
No ones has Fioo X 5 m except demo unit from our Fiio dealer Here 
I Will inform you After i meet My Friend


----------



## zachchen1996

rudi0504 said:


> I have Friend WHO has DX 90 and i have HDP R10
> No ones has Fioo X 5 m except demo unit from our Fiio dealer Here
> I Will inform you After i meet My Friend


 
  
 Thanks Rudi, you're the best


----------



## rudi0504

zachchen1996 said:


> Thanks Rudi, you're the best




Thank you Chen


----------



## audionewbi

Happy to say I've finally joined the club.


----------



## zachchen1996

audionewbi said:


> Happy to say I've finally joined the club.


 
  
 Finally! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
(we practically have the same rig now LOL)


----------



## audionewbi

zachchen1996 said:


> Finally!
> (we practically have the same rig now LOL)




Excited, now I need to study the Hugo out, I've read wagnus input is quiet sensitive.

I am going to put a lot of my gets for sale, I got a feeling I wouldn't be using them no more.


----------



## zachchen1996

audionewbi said:


> Excited, now I need to study the Hugo out, I've read wagnus input is quiet sensitive.
> 
> I am going to put a lot of my gets for sale, I got a feeling I wouldn't be using them no more.


 
  
 Yeah I'm not sure what volume I'm going to set the hugo at for feeding the wagnus either. I'm thinking the full volume bybass mode of the hugo will be too hot, I already get very little volume range with my nt6 pro's.


----------



## audionewbi

This is why I wanted an amp, need to save up, no more fooling around head fi.


----------



## zachchen1996

audionewbi said:


> This is why I wanted an amp, need to save up, no more fooling around head fi.


 
  
 My philosophy's the same as yours. Save up and go for the top & don't dabble with lower end components as you will inevitably get upgraditus & loose money selling lower end components.


----------



## zachchen1996

What case do you guys use for the wagnus?


----------



## rudi0504

audionewbi said:


> Happy to say I've finally joined the club.




Congrats Moe 
Please don't forget to buy Sanyo Eneloop XX , 2550 mAh type AA
Or new Panasonic Eneloop PRO 
For your Wagnus


----------



## rudi0504

zachchen1996 said:


> What case do you guys use for the wagnus?




Now I use shoe polish cloth from the hotel 
Last time I use anti slip mate , but with the time can make on your amp a DOT print , that's why I change to shoe polls cloth from Hotel 
Or any thick fabric


----------



## audionewbi

Looks like it that i might get it early next week, I waited this long an extra week wouldnt hurt.
  
 I finally think I have my setup complete. This year has been good so far, found my IEM, found my headphone, sound my DAC and I am sure I've also found my amp too. 
  
 My final stage is to collect all the ECM label albums.


----------



## AmberOzL

I haven't read the whole thread but I want to ask a small question before I start. Is Epsilon S too powerful for c/iems? I have SE5way, it is not the most sensitive ciem so I assume it wouldn't hiss but I still want to learn the opinions of other people. I saw Bakoon portable amp too, it looks way bigger and more powerful, which is an overkill for ciems so maybe Epsilon S can do the job.


----------



## audionewbi

Once i get my amp i am happy to test it with fad vi and ck100pro and let you know.

meanwhile i am sure Mr Rudi can chip in.


----------



## AmberOzL

Thanks a lot audionewbi. I would like to know the results with sensitive iem, if they are fine, my SE5way would be more than ok. I remember rudi is usually using high impedance earsonics iems like SM64, I am sure they wouldn't hiss. Something like Roxanne or Shure SE series impressions would be nice I guess.


----------



## audionewbi

Can anyone find a picture of wagnus amp internal structure?


----------



## zachchen1996

amberozl said:


> Thanks a lot audionewbi. I would like to know the results with sensitive iem, if they are fine, my SE5way would be more than ok. I remember rudi is usually using high impedance earsonics iems like SM64, I am sure they wouldn't hiss. Something like Roxanne or Shure SE series impressions would be nice I guess.


 
  
 I'm not sure how sensitive the SE5 is, but my wagnus definitely has hiss with my NT6 Pro's.


----------



## AmberOzL

zachchen1996 said:


> I'm not sure how sensitive the SE5 is, but my wagnus definitely has hiss with my NT6 Pro's.


 

 SE5way is not sensitive at all, it has around 135 ohm impedance. However that quote pushed me away a bit. I wanted to buy end of the game portable amp to use with everything. Apparently Wagnus is not performing well with the c/iems in general. Too much power I guess.


----------



## zachchen1996

amberozl said:


> SE5way is not sensitive at all, it has around 135 ohm impedance. However that quote pushed me away a bit. I wanted to buy end of the game portable amp to use with everything. Apparently Wagnus is not performing well with the c/iems in general. Too much power I guess.


 
  
 Yeah, it has more hiss than any other portable amp I have used so far with my iems. Regarding volume range, I can only go up 2 clicks up from no volume until it is too loud, so with iems, volume range is extremely small. You will also have to make sure the source you are using is not too "hot" due to the already very limited volume range with iems.


----------



## AmberOzL

zachchen1996 said:


> Yeah, it has more hiss than any other portable amp I have used so far with my iems. Regarding volume range, I can only go up 2 clicks up from no volume until it is too loud, so with iems, volume range is extremely small. You will also have to make sure the source you are using is not too "hot" due to the already very limited volume range with iems.


 

 I think I can skip Wagnus S and look for another TOTL portable amp. What do you say to CLabs Duet?


----------



## zachchen1996

amberozl said:


> I think I can skip Wagnus S and look for another TOTL portable amp. What do you say to CLabs Duet?


 
  
 I never heard the Duet, but I had the VorzAmp Pure II, and that amp was dead silent and sounded amazing.
 Not sure how it compares to the Duet, but member Shigzeo has both & can tell you more though.


----------



## AmberOzL

zachchen1996 said:


> I never heard the Duet, but I had the VorzAmp Pure II, and that amp was dead silent and sounded amazing.
> Not sure how it compares to the Duet, but member Shigzeo has both & can tell you more though.


 

 Oh, thanks for the information. I will try to ask him later on.
  
 Pure II is not a balanced amp right?


----------



## audionewbi

No it's not a balanced amp, only single ended.


----------



## AmberOzL

Ok thank you for all the information so far mates, really much appreciated. I guess my search won't end soon


----------



## audionewbi

From what I've read about wagnus it is the best single ended amp in the market in this format. I'll guess Ill find out soon.


----------



## rudi0504

audionewbi said:


> From what I've read about wagnus it is the best single ended amp in the market in this format. I'll guess Ill find out soon.




In term of SQ Wagnus is still The best SE amp In The market ,
I am now In Bali For meeting , After i am at home tomorrow i Will pair With sensitive iem
Even Mass Ko Bo 395 still has Slightly hiss pair With jh 16 pro FP 

Imo


----------



## AmberOzL

rudi, what is the best portable amp you heard that can be paired with c/iems, both sensitive and not sensitive?


----------



## audionewbi

Still hasn't been posted


----------



## rudi0504

amberozl said:


> rudi, what is the best portable amp you heard that can be paired with c/iems, both sensitive and not sensitive?




Hi Amber 

I have tried Wagnus With My JH 16 pro FP , i heard Only very minimal hiss on My Jh 16 pro FP .
Thats Mean NT 6 from Zach is more sensitif than mu jh 16 pro FP .
Like pair With AK 120 Titan M i turn THE volume from My Titan at 55 - 65 Max , to reduce The hiss on My jh 16 pro FP 
Now i have not received My jh Roxanne .
So Far With My Earsonic SM 64 v1. 112 Ohm and v2 90 Ohm is No problem With hiss.

Sofar Wagnus is still My best SE amp from My collection 
Because of The big Size , i use Only at home or mini meet

For daily use , 
i use Mass Ko Bo 395 as SE and Ko Jo KM 01 amp pair With all My iems and Custom iems .
At Low volume i heard slighly hiss from Mass Ko Bo 395 , it does not disturb My mouse listening .
With Ko Jo kM 01 has better and Dead silent background noise .

For Balance i like to use My Duet , Duet is very Good pair With iems and Custom iems , specialky In balance mode 

What is Your music genre ?

IMO


----------



## AmberOzL

rudi0504 said:


> Hi Amber
> 
> I have tried Wagnus With My JH 16 pro FP , i heard Only very minimal hiss on My Jh 16 pro FP .
> Thats Mean NT 6 from Zach is more sensitif than mu jh 16 pro FP .
> ...


 
 Thanks for the very nice explanation Rudi. After read all those, I think I am leaning towards to Duet. Seems like a killer deal. Alo RX MK3 B+ seems nice too with bass boost option (it might come handy to me) but I read it has hiss with sensitive ciems too.
  
 I listen to variety of genres, from rap to metal, rock to classical music. Generally I like my sound signature slightly warm and lush. Good quality and quantity bass, organic rich full warm mids and smooth airy relaxed but extended and detailed treble. I cant stand to hot treble. I don't like bright iems for example.


----------



## zachchen1996

amberozl said:


> Generally I like my sound signature slightly warm and lush.


 
  
 Yeah, the Wagnus probably wouldn't suite your tastes.


----------



## AmberOzL

zachchen1996 said:


> Yeah, the Wagnus probably wouldn't suite your tastes.


 

 Any suggestion my friend? If possible balanced but if not, I am not gonna cry


----------



## audionewbi

627x


----------



## nazrin313

I vote for the portatube +


----------



## audionewbi

That amp likely to hiss with ciem.


----------



## nazrin313

audionewbi said:


> That amp likely to hiss with ciem.




No hiss at all with all my iems


----------



## AmberOzL

627x seems like a good one, it is quite big though but.
  
 PortaTube+? I don't know about that one, I should check it out.
  
 Thank you for the responses guys.


----------



## yiokuan

I don't hear any hiss when using Wagnus S with my phones, 8A, N6 & VE6X2. Like Rudi mentioned and to my ears, best SE amp if SQ is what you are after.
I find slight hissing when demoed my phones with ALO MK3, but prefers its little brother, the International. 
DAP using is DX90. Was DX50 previously. Cables and interconnect are all DIYed.


Cheers.


----------



## audionewbi

Looking forward for tomorrow night. I need to find best source for wagnus. My options are as follow:
  

HUGO rca to wagnus, issue is that I need the AK120 C4 as a source and it is an odd looking stack
Colorfly C4: Using 6.3 mm out, issue is that it has poor UI and sound is not as detailed as HUGO
AK120: It might not be as loud as other output
DD socket 1: Does not support high rez files


----------



## yiokuan

Audionewbi, who cares how odd looking the stack may be as long as those gears deliver the sound we want. 
Hugo is awesome and that RCA or 3.5M interconnect is crucial piece of link to carry all the details to the Wagnus.


----------



## audionewbi

yiokuan said:


> Audionewbi, who cares how odd looking the stack may be as long as those gears deliver the sound we want.
> Hugo is awesome and that RCA or 3.5M interconnect is crucial piece of link to carry all the details to the Wagnus.


 
 agreed, i normally dont mind taking large stacks to park and using them while i enjoy a late afternoon but I think that is might be taking things a little too far.
  
 I think I will be happy with C4+Wagnus alot
  
 What is important for me is to review all these sources carefully and see which one is truly a worth the money. From what I've read (could be just placebo) some hardcore japanese audiophile seem to like wagnus right out of their old ipod nano as they believe wagnus is able to scale up the signal that enters it greatly (soundstage, instrument separation, etc).


----------



## zachchen1996

audionewbi said:


> seem to like wagnus right out of their old ipod nano as they believe wagnus is able to scale up the signal that enters it greatly (soundstage, instrument separation, etc).


 
  
 I can attest to this, the wagnus with just a humble j3 sounded amazing.


----------



## zachchen1996

Is there any way to get the gain lowered on the Wagnus? It sounds amazing, but the volume range is too limited.


----------



## audionewbi

I think their PAD So is for that.


----------



## zachchen1996

I'm not sure if I'm crazy, but I find the GO-DAP Limited has a more expansive soundstage with the wagnus than the hugo with the wagnus?


----------



## audionewbi

What configuration are you using the dd socket 1?


----------



## zachchen1996

audionewbi said:


> What configuration are you using the dd socket 1?


 
  
 Maybe the hugo is not burned in or something, but I'm finding the iPhone ---> go-dap dd limited 12v ---> wagnus is more engaging than iPhone --- go-dap dd limited 12v ---> hugo ---> wagnus.
  
 Maybe I've gone mad
  
 I'm suspecting the problem might be that with the hugo to wagnus, because of the wagnus's limited volume range I have to lower the volume on the hugo quite a bit which is probably not optimal
  
 Maybe I should order a pad-so for the wagnus so I can use the hugo at full line out mode with the wagnus


----------



## audionewbi

Probably but at the end it is preference that matters. At times i like MHdQ7 more than 627x.


----------



## zachchen1996

audionewbi said:


> Probably but at the end it is preference that matters. At times i like MHdQ7 more than 627x.


 
  
 I'm really hoping that the volume attenuation is the reason that the hugo is not sounding as engaging as the go-dap limited right now, because there's no way that the go-dap can be better than the hugo right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Problem with getting a pad-so is that it is another component in the audio chain which would theoretically decrease transparency
  
 Did you feel that the hugo needed a lot of burn to open up? Or did you not notice any significant changes with burn in?


----------



## audionewbi

As sais before dd socket o1 with the right amp can compete well against HUGO, only when used on larger system we notice the HUGO quality over DD socket 1.

after reading alot about the attenuators it should not impact the sound quality. At some cases it can even improve the sound. He spend a lot of time on getting it right.


----------



## zachchen1996

Yeah, guess I'll never know until I get the pad-so, it's so expensive though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Did you get your wagnus yet?


----------



## audionewbi

Yea it is not cheap and i do hope i wouldn't be needing it.

I still haven't got mine yet, ive contacted Dimitri for a tracking number . He was away so he thinks his assistance might have posted already. I think they might have forgot and likely it is going to be sent to me today.

never waited for anything this long  My senses all going crazy but nothing i can do about it.

sometimes honestly think it is all not worth it, but i guess i wouldn't know till i try it myself.

anyways hopefully it is all that i wanted.


----------



## zachchen1996

audionewbi said:


> Yea it is not cheap and i do hope i wouldn't be needing it.
> 
> I still haven't got mine yet, ive contacted Dimitri for a tracking number . He was away so he thinks his assistance might have posted already. I think they might have forgot and likely it is going to be sent to me today.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Oh I can guarantee you will not be disappointed with the Wagnus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
I'm just a bit baffled by the Hugo's performance as of now, but it really is probably due to lowering the volume on it so much when using it with the wagnus which would cause a decrease in resolution, dynamics, etc.


----------



## audionewbi

Try buying a cheap resistor and see if that helps you. I think you can lower wagnus power by using one 1.5 v batter and one blank battery.


----------



## zachchen1996

Hmm, there appears to be two versions of the pad-so?
  
 Pad-so & pad-so evoluzione. Seems that the evoluzione is supposed to be the better version, guess I'll have to suck it up & order one from price japan.


----------



## AmberOzL

What are the prices of PAD SO and PAD SO evoluzione? I see only Epsilon S on pricejapan.com.


----------



## zachchen1996

amberozl said:


> What are the prices of PAD SO and PAD SO evoluzione? I see only Epsilon S on pricejapan.com.


 
  
 About 115 euro for the PAD SO & 215 euro for the PAD SO evoluzione


----------



## AmberOzL

What is the difference in between them?


----------



## zachchen1996

amberozl said:


> What is the difference in between them?


 
  
 Not quite sure, but I'm still trying to figure out how to order one


----------



## AmberOzL

If you talk to pricejapan I guess they can give you information about it. As far as I understand, you can actually order other things from them even if it is not listed on their website.


----------



## audionewbi

Pricejapan will sale anything in Japan, all you got to do is email them with the product link and they will get back to you really soon.
  
 I got most of the stuff I've purchase from them within 5 day, that is include them ordering from the store and having it send to me via EMS, that is fast service right there.


----------



## zachchen1996

I emailed Kaneda-San, but he said he only offers the regular pad-so & not the evoluzione pad-so.
 I'm going to try emailing wagnus to see if I can purchase from them directly.


----------



## audionewbi

They will sale you directly, you can just pay their paypal directly. They normally take up to two days to reply. Dont expect to get any discount, believe me I tried


----------



## zachchen1996

audionewbi said:


> Dont expect to get any discount, believe me I tried


 
  
 I'm terrible at bargaining anyways. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 You planning on getting a pad-so as well?


----------



## audionewbi

zachchen1996 said:


> I'm terrible at bargaining anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I hope not, getting it is not on my list, once my amp arrives I will check it with my gears and see if I really need it or not. Also the PAD SO is really 178 AUD, the price you quoted was way too much, try getting it from them directly with should it should be under 200 USD for sure.
  
 I am not really looking forward to getting a 200 dollar resistor.


----------



## audionewbi

Is it out yet? Can you provide us more information on them? That would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## yiokuan

Thought it is expected to be available in July-August?


----------



## yiokuan

Hi Audionewbi,
Well to my ears, the iPod Nano does sound really good with Wagnus. I used it, besides the DX50, to demo with Wagnus when they were here in Dec last year. Sold my classic a year ago and still have the 4th gen Nano and iTouch but these are nowhere near the 6th gen. Earphone used at the time was 8A. Remembered Sato San was using Nano as well and what a coincident. Not sure which gen was his as well as those you mentioned. 

Anyway, no harm to give it a try if you can get hold of a iPod Nano 6th gen to address your curiosity when your Wagnus arrives. The other DAP I am using currently is DX90 which delivers a different presentation, on the warm side whereas Nano is neutral and very nice neutral (nice bass, mids and treble). This observation is when I am using my VE6X2. Since i am not an audiophile but just a listener who enjoys his music after a day work, please take my description with a pinch of salt as audio is always subjective. 

Songs: simply ripped from CD to Alac 16bits/44.1khz.
Interconnect: assorted but my favorite when use with Nano with LOD adapter is 24awg 7strand silver cryo treated. 
Earphone cable with VE6X2: 26awg Litz silver/ gold
Other earphones: 8A and N6 both also using 26awg silver/gold.


----------



## zachchen1996

I'm guessing that using the wagnus pre-amp for the purpose of providing more volume range for the epsilon s would theoretically be better in SQ than using the wagnus pad-so for that same purpose?


----------



## audionewbi

I think i am going all in and getting the wagnus preamp too, why not!


----------



## zachchen1996

audionewbi said:


> I think i am going all in and getting the wagnus preamp too, why not!


 
  
 Do you know the price? I'm trying to decide between the preamp and the pad-so.


----------



## nazrin313

audionewbi said:


> I think i am going all in and getting the wagnus preamp too, why not!




How does the c4 pair with the wagnus amp? My c4 is godly with the portatube amp its crazy...


----------



## audionewbi

@ zach: i think the price is 750 usd but you need to double check with Dimitri.

@nazrin i will let you know once i get my amp which is sometimes this week. C4 is my best DAP, i place it just under HUGO.

Wagnus products seem to be highly regarded, i am sure their preamp is just as good.


----------



## nazrin313

audionewbi said:


> @ zach: i think the price is 750 usd but you need to double check with Dimitri.
> 
> @nazrin i will let you know once i get my amp which is sometimes this week. C4 is my best DAP, i place it just under HUGO.
> 
> Wagnus products seem to be highly regarded, i am sure their preamp is just as good.




I agreed, the c4 pro is amazing... Its performance especially with the upgraded caps is keeping me away from the ak240 hahaha


----------



## zachchen1996

audionewbi said:


> @ zach: i think the price is 750 usd but you need to double check with Dimitri.
> 
> @nazrin i will let you know once i get my amp which is sometimes this week. C4 is my best DAP, i place it just under HUGO.
> 
> Wagnus products seem to be highly regarded, i am sure their preamp is just as good.


 
  
 Are you planning on getting the preamp for the same reason as me? In order to provide more volume range for iems?


----------



## audionewbi

I just want to complete the chain. Also the preamp is mostly to offer a tube sound, wagnus amp seems to be transparent so whatever signal feed in should be really uncolored but that is based on what I have read.


----------



## axl1

nazrin313 said:


> I agreed, the c4 pro is amazing... Its performance especially with the upgraded caps is keeping me away from the ak240 hahaha




Hi Nazrin313, how to upgrade the caps and where to get these caps?


----------



## yiokuan

Sorry, need to amend my statement: am using my Wagnus with my IPod Nano 5th Gen, not 6th Gen.


----------



## AmberOzL

Hey fellas, what is that "end of the game portable amp" that gives warm, organic, lush sound?


----------



## yiokuan

With that preamp, it's likely to be end of my audio journey for portable/transportable. Demoed it last year when they were here and the combination was really good- that piece was a prototype.


----------



## nazrin313

axl1 said:


> Hi Nazrin313, how to upgrade the caps and where to get these caps?




Pm'd u


----------



## zachchen1996

I'm beginning to question my hugo purchase but haven't given up hope on it yet, will wait until I can get a PAD-SO.
  
 I did more comparison between
  
 1. iPhone ---> GO-DAP DD Limited 12V (Muses02) ---> Wagnus
  
                                         &
  
  2. iPhone ---> GO-DAP DD Limited 12V (Muses02) ---> Hugo ---> Wagnus
  
 with the first setup, the sound is more dynamic, engaging, expansive, holographic, and just makes me want to keep listening and listening.
  
 and when I switch to the 2nd setup, there seems to be a certain lack of energy to the music, the music simply doesn't grip me as much, and the soundstage feels more restricted & confined as if there is a wall boxing the sound in, on the other hand, in the first setup, the sound just floats out & it feels there are no edges to the soundstage.


----------



## audionewbi

Have you tried reducing the volume for your Hugo? Good news my amp has arrived i will do my best to find how to pair Hugo with wagnus,to my finding non of my amp paired well with it as i found they could not match its quality.


----------



## zachchen1996

audionewbi said:


> Have you tried reducing the volume for your Hugo? Good news my amp has arrived i will do my best to find how to pair Hugo with wagnus,to my finding non of my amp paired well with it as i found they could not match its quality.






 


What do you mean by reducing the volume for the hugo?


 


You mean none of the amps you have matches the hugo's amp section? Wait till you hear your wagnus


----------



## audionewbi

From what you said the limiting factor with Hugo wagnus setup js wagnus as it is not scaling up as it should with a source like Hugo. 

Honestly i cant wait to get home


----------



## zachchen1996

audionewbi said:


> From what you said the limiting factor with Hugo wagnus setup js wagnus as it is not scaling up as it should with a source like Hugo.
> 
> Honestly i cant wait to get home


 

 You should be excited hehe.
  
 The limiting factor right now is that I cant use the Hugo at full line out volume with the wagnus.
  
 I'm don't know how much different the GO-DAP DD Socket 1 & the GO-DAP DD Limited 12v sound. But the synergy between the DD limited & the Wagnus is so good. Make sure you try your Socket 1 with the Wagnus!


----------



## audionewbi

zachchen1996 said:


> You should be excited hehe.
> 
> The limiting factor right now is that I cant use the Hugo at full line out volume with the wagnus.
> 
> I'm don't know how much different the GO-DAP DD Socket 1 & the GO-DAP DD Limited 12v sound. But the synergy between the DD limited & the Wagnus is so good. Make sure you try your Socket 1 with the Wagnus!


 
 It is considerably smaller and lighter than what I thought. The soundstage is incredibly big. It will take sometime for me to get used to such a wide soundstage as I seem to be very cosy with more closer and intimate soundstage.
  
 I dont know how many hours it will need for the wagnus to reach its prime but early impression using HUGO and my MHd-Q7 I think HUGO headphone implementation is excellent and it is really more detailed. I seem to loss some detail when paired with wagnus so yes as I thought wagnus might be causing a bottle neck in this combo. Who knows maybe in time that might change.
  
 Using MHd-Q7 I have formed more of an appreciation to this little amp, ignoring its hiss the sound signature of it is far larger than its size. Sure Wagnus seem to be on a different league but for what one can find MHd-Q7 I say it is a good deal.
  
*Does anyone know how many hours it takes for the sound to mature? *


----------



## zachchen1996

audionewbi said:


> I dont know how many hours it will need for the wagnus to reach its prime but early impression using HUGO and my MHd-Q7 I think HUGO headphone implementation is excellent and it is really more detailed. I seem to loss some detail when paired with wagnus so yes as I thought wagnus might be causing a* bottle neck in this combo*.


 
  
 Congrats on your Wagnus! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Yeah, that immersive soundstage, once you get used to it, you can't go back.
  
 I didn't hear it that way, but I'll do some more listening. But then again, we are using different earphones, and it's all about the overall system's synergy.


----------



## audionewbi

zachchen1996 said:


> Congrats on your Wagnus!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yes it is far too early for me to conclusively say anything. I just need to get used to the sound first but the soundstage is just Open and maybe this is why I feel I might be loosing some detail in sound?


----------



## audionewbi

Pairing with DD socket 1 is seem to be spot on, better than what I get with colorfly C4.
  
 EDIT: To be honest I did not know Wagnus volume knob was step attenuator like.


----------



## audionewbi

Any idea on the required burnin time? 

the treble sounds a little metalicy.


----------



## audionewbi

Just came home and I have 8 hours, the sound has changed, yes 
  
 I get around 6 hours on my normal eneloop battery which is nice. I will get a set of eneloop XX soon and have spare one around, I have a feeling I will be using this alot.
  
 T5p finally found an amp <3


----------



## yiokuan

No recommendation from Wagnus when I bought the set. But, as usual I let mine burned for 100hrs using 6 sets of Sanyo Eneloop batteries.


----------



## yiokuan

Audionewbi, enjoy your weekend...happy listening. Wagnus is addictive.


----------



## audionewbi

yiokuan said:


> Audionewbi, enjoy your weekend...happy listening. Wagnus is addictive.


 
 Yes it is, it seems to pair nicely with my T5p, TH900 and EX-1000. I need to time with my other BA IEM but they come across as harsh, treble sounds metallic.
  
 Can I ask on average how much you get out of your batteries?


----------



## yiokuan

Good question, been enjoying all this while didn't really notice it. But take this as estimate:
For Sanyo 1900mAh I think around 5-6hrs.
For 2450mAh roughly 7hrs.
Will start to time it tomorrow onwards. 

Today, I went to friend's electronic shop and he was selling the Fujitsu brand. So gotten a pair 1900mAh but yet to test it out.


----------



## audionewbi

Thank you for your post, I am going to do a battery test today using my regular 1900 mAh eneloop volume set a click under 50%.


----------



## audionewbi

My findings:
  
*Source: *C*oloryfly C4 *- Pairs very well, I can easily use the volume slide of C4 to easily adjust the volumes and this way I can have more volume range control and reduce hiss. Wagnus is can pick up noises on your source very easily. If the signal coming into is noisy it will tell you so.
  
 Perfect synergy so far with *T5p, TH900 and ER4S*. All these three item have sounded the best I have heard them. My beloved *ER4S* never sounded this good, I finally get that amazing sound that I love about them with a better clean tight bass which I could not ever achieve with *627x*. I might have gotten more bass with *ER4S* but the ER4S clarity was lost as a result.
  
*TH900* is easy to drive so no problem there.
  
*T5p* was the biggest shock to me, I have given up on T5p and decided not to waste any more time on it. I did not want to sale it as I normally dont like selling things which I really hate as I feel like I am ripping the buyer off. But boy do they sound good now! That ear piercing treble is gone, the mid-range is no longer clinical and it suits the *T5p* bass which I used to like before wagnus.
  
  
 I am getting mixed results with my *Dita truth, *sometimes it is sheer brilliance and sometimes it is just very muddy and confused sound. The amp is still _young _I will wait another 100 hours and see whether the sound changes with my other IEM. 

 I really hope it pairs well with all my other IEM, I am an IEM user and I was hoping this was going to be my end game.
  
*Pairing with HUGO: I hope I get to do this at later stage in more indepth, right now I feel HUGO amp is no where weak and informally I like to say that so far I felt wagnus might not be a good pair as I feel it is downgrading the sound of HUGO. I still need to listen more carefully after 100 hour period passess.*
  
*Question: Has anyone opened their amp up? I really like to open it and see what is inside it in order to know what kind of burn in process it needs but I am not sure if the designer has placed some anit- tamper mechanism in their amp? I just dont want to risk opening it only to find out opening the case is attached to a part inside amp that if removed will render the amp useless and in need of repairing by the designer themselves. *


----------



## zachchen1996

audionewbi said:


> *Pairing with HUGO: I hope I get to do this at later stage in more indepth, right now I feel HUGO amp is no where weak and informally I like to say that so far I felt wagnus might not be a good pair as I feel it is downgrading the sound of HUGO. I still need to listen more carefully after 100 hour period passess.*


 
  
 How did you set up your Hugo / Wagnus setup? Were you able to test the wagnus with the hugo at full line level output volume?


----------



## audionewbi

zachchen1996 said:


> How did you set up your Hugo / Wagnus setup? Were you able to test the wagnus with the hugo at full line level output volume?


 
 I used the green setting as at that time I had my dita truth which already felt to have a lot of gain with wagnus at that setting. I used a rca-3.5 cable to feed the wagnus.
  
 Unlike other amps that need a loud VRM in order to get alot of dynamic in their sound wagnus seem to not need that. Instead dynamic is seem to maintain better using vrm lower than 1.0. Maybe the tradition 2.0 vrm i just too much for wagnus as it is after all designed to be portable?


----------



## audionewbi

Started playing around with HUGO and Wagnus. I need to admit using the EX-1000 and DD socekt 1 as both a source for wagnus and HUGO the treble harsh of EX-1000 is a lot less when I feed the amp using HUGO than DD socket 1 (MUSES 01 edition).
  
 I think the preset setting for rca lineout on HUGO is too loud for wagnus, I think it is best to play around with the HUGO and wagnus volume setting in order find the best setting for your IEM/headphone.


----------



## audionewbi

*Battery life:* I am getting close to 7 hours with mine with volume set at 40-45%. Not bad.


----------



## audionewbi

ODAC meet wagus on one cloudy Sunday and the union was just magical from the start! I highly recommend it this cheap DAC with this marvelous AMP. AK120 had to hid for shame, it too is wondering why it cost so much and yet cannot outperform the ODAC as a standlone DAC?


----------



## yiokuan

Agreed, don't need an AK when you have Wagnus- Zach mentioned earlier in the thread that Wagnus will make any humble DAP sounds better.

Give the iPod Nano 5th Gen (Model A1320) a try and you be surprised! Affordable DAC (16G max only) with Wagnus but superb sound. And if you have it, try out Pink Floyd Final Cut and Wish You Were Here albums if it is your type of genre. 
CIEM: 8A my favorite when hearing Pink Floyd.
Cable: 26awag silver/gold
3.5 interconnect: 24awag pure silver 7 strands.

By the way, tested my new Fujitsu Eneloop 1900mAh battery:
Performance wise is almost similar to Sanyo.
Duration is only 5hrs thereabouts. 
Now, testing my Sanyo 2450mAh, into the 3th hrs thus far.


----------



## audionewbi

yiokuan said:


> Agreed, don't need an AK when you have Wagnus- Zach mentioned earlier in the thread that Wagnus will make any humble DAP sounds better.
> 
> Give the iPod Nano 5th Gen (Model A1320) a try and you be surprised! Affordable DAC (16G max only) with Wagnus but superb sound. And if you have it, try out Pink Floyd Final Cut and Wish You Were Here albums if it is your type of genre.
> CIEM: 8A my favorite when hearing Pink Floyd.
> ...


 
 I have over 5 different version of Wish you were here, it is my to go reference album. Wagnus brings the detail out of it nicely. 
  
 I am getting really good result with eneloop, I just wished it had internal battery, the amp has space inside it and one can easily implement a charging board in it but I guess have user replacable battery is much better long term.
  
 All and all this amp really amazes me, it shows how good engineering design can make relatively simply parts sound so exceptionally well. I am using my ER4S and getting that amazing feeling again, i only assume with age it gets better.


----------



## yiokuan

It will get better for sure. 

Pros with replaceable battery; it is universal as there isn't a need to ensure we bring along the right charger plug when we are out of the country. Tag along with a few sets of eneloop and less than a minute we are back on the road again with our music, and not wasting our precious time waiting for it to get charged. 

Tbh, after I bought this amp, I don't even bother to demo other amps. Am likely to get the preamp to complete the chain.


----------



## audionewbi

The preamp is sure tempting but 120-140 min battery life is a little short .


----------



## yiokuan

Wow, if that is the battery spec, then it is really a major drawback. No wonder they built it separately. My initial understanding when the Wagnus team was here, no preamp in their plan but an integrated amp and was told it would be longer than the current size. Guess now we know why they changed the game.


----------



## audionewbi

yiokuan said:


> Wow, if that is the battery spec, then it is really a major drawback. No wonder they built it separately. My initial understanding when the Wagnus team was here, no preamp in their plan but an integrated amp and was told it would be longer than the current size. Guess now we know why they changed the game.


 
 From what I have been told by Mr Dimitir the size ratio of 1:1 is maintain however the battery life is reduced to 120-240 min depending on the battery used. Coming from Wagnus we surely know it is going to sound great. 
  
 I think for the case of their preamp they should have at least used an internal battery to increase the battery life. My guess is leaving the battery to the user makes it cheaper for them and it increase the profit margin and also it makes it easy for them to ship to different part of the world but having a life shorter than wagnus epsilon S is not a wise move, they should have at least maintained the same battery life if not more.
  
 Honestly the wagnus amps do not need to be this big, there is not a lot going on inside the amp from what I have been told by other folks who have opened their amp. They also argue the part used are of good quality but it does not cost that much. The reason why their amp cost so much is they are charging for their engineering work which managed to bring a superbly good sound for the parts they used. It always comes down to implementation and they have implemented 100 worth of part to the best it can possibly be implemented.


----------



## yiokuan

Taking battery life span into consideration during the pre-implementation or design stage an equally important factor as it is beneficial to consumer as well to business. 

I did ask about the size and price of the current amp when they were here. The size was their design. As for the high price, they shared(as you indicated) that a lot of effort was spent on engineering the best out of those top quality components and sound instruments used, in addition to it being specially hand-made in Japan. I was fine with their explanations then. 

But my weaknesses for good sound is apparent. If the minimum range of 120-240mins is based on 1900mAh, as all I need to do is to buy those 2450mAh. I tested the 2450mAh today and it can last for about 390mins, that is an additional 90mins over the Fujitsu 1900mAh. 
120+90> 210mins or 3hrs 30mins- consider 
180+90>270mins or 4hrs 30mins- acceptable
240+90>330mins or 5hrs 30mins- fine to purchase.


----------



## audionewbi

Based on my experience wagnus is A+ with all my dynamic driver gears, it is also great with ck100pro, er4s but not so great with eq-8. Fad VI.

i think the attenuator is a must for low impedance balance armature iem.


----------



## audionewbi

Just spoke to Dimitri and good news he has the pad so models with him.


----------



## zachchen1996

audionewbi said:


> Just spoke to Dimitri and good news he has the pad so models with him.


 
  
 Oh sweet!
 Do you know if he has the evoluzione model too?


----------



## audionewbi

Sorry didn't ask him. Do you the difference between them?


----------



## audionewbi

Sadly my unit did not live up to my expectation, I cannot get it to pair well with HUGO. I am going to blame the pairing but all the time I am trying to compare the HUGO output stage against wagnus I like the HUGO more, the sound is more width and while it losses bass impact compared to wagnus it is just much wider and it is much more easier and natural to my ear than wagnus.


----------



## AmberOzL

audionewbi said:


> Sadly my unit did not live up to my expectation, I cannot get it to pair well with HUGO. I am going to blame the pairing but all the time I am trying to compare the HUGO output stage against wagnus I like the HUGO more, the sound is more width and while it losses bass impact compared to wagnus it is just much wider and it is much more easier and natural to my ear than wagnus.


 

 So you are selling your Wagnus?


----------



## zachchen1996

audionewbi said:


> Sadly my unit did not live up to my expectation, I cannot get it to pair well with HUGO. I am going to blame the pairing but all the time I am trying to compare the HUGO output stage against wagnus I like the HUGO more, the sound is more width and while it losses bass impact compared to wagnus it is just much wider and it is much more easier and natural to my ear than wagnus.


 
  
 I agree that something sounds off with the Hugo / Wagnus pairing.


----------



## audionewbi

amberozl said:


> So you are selling your Wagnus?


 
 I need to give it more time, it is still under 40 hours. Burn in the wagnus is a pain considering that it requires constant attention. I just clocked 23 hours. I am going to keep trying. 
  
 What I noticed this amp is not really made for balance armature of low impedance. Anything under 32 ohm is going to sound very odd with it.
  
 Wagnus shines with dynamic driver based gears. It also has crazy good synergy with my cheaper sources (ODAC, ipod video).


----------



## zachchen1996

audionewbi said:


> What I noticed this amp is not really made for balance armature of low impedance. Anything under 32 ohm is going to sound very odd with it.
> 
> Wagnus shines with dynamic driver based gears.* It also has crazy good synergy with my cheaper sources *(ODAC, ipod video).


 
  
 It is true, the wagnus sounds amazing with the humble J3 and GO-DAP DD Limited, but then with Hugo, something is off, but I can't put a finger on exactly what it is.
  
 Could it be that the double amping with the hugo is causing the pairing to be off since the hugo has opamps in its output?
  
 Maybe I should send the Hugo to Vinnie and see if he can mod the hugo so that the rca outputs become true line out?


----------



## SilverEars

zachchen1996 said:


> It is true, the wagnus sounds amazing with the humble J3 and GO-DAP DD Limited, but then with Hugo, something is off, but I can't put a finger on exactly what it is.
> 
> Could it be that the *double amping *with the hugo is causing the pairing to be off since the hugo has opamps in its output?
> 
> Maybe I should send the Hugo to Vinnie and see if he can mod the hugo so that the rca outputs become true line out?


 
 No LO?  :/
  
  


audionewbi said:


> I need to give it more time, it is still under 40 hours. Burn in the wagnus is a pain considering that it requires constant attention. I just clocked 23 hours. I am going to keep trying.
> 
> What I noticed this amp is not really made for balance armature of low impedance. Anything under 32 ohm is going to sound very odd with it.
> 
> Wagnus shines with dynamic driver based gears. It also has crazy good synergy with my *cheaper sources (ODAC*, ipod video).


 
 don't under estimate ODAC based on price, I haven't found anything topple it yet.


----------



## audionewbi

I've spend a long today with wagnus as an amp(ODAC as source). My finding where as follow:
  
 Synergy rating: ER4S > TH900> EX-1000=T5p > Dita truth=CK100Pro=IE800 > IM04
  
 Poor synergy with FAD VI and ortofon E-Q8, I cannot use it. Something seriously off with such pairing. Wagnus does not like to be paired with moving air balance drivers.
  
 Using HUGO the pairing was as follow:
  
 TH-900=E-Q8 (It is amazing how much E-Q8 scales with HUGO) > Dita truth >EX-1000 IE800=FAD VI=IM04 > T5p and CK100PRO.
  
 HUGO did not pair well with ER4S. It is amazing how good wagnus sounds with ER4S. Which sort of make sense as ER4S and Wagnus are both tuned for monitoring purposes. 
 Hugo pairs great with high impedance balance armature and dynamic drivers. Source wise Wagnus does not need the best. You can be sure that anything that does not distort will pair good with it. Having said that I dislike the AK120 and Wagnus pairing.


----------



## Dave74

amberozl said:


> Ok thank you for all the information so far mates, really much appreciated. I guess my search won't end soon


 
  


amberozl said:


> Oh, thanks for the information. I will try to ask him later on.
> 
> Pure II is not a balanced amp right?


 
 Sorry for the Hi-Jack.  What about the Ray Samuels Lightning... I don't own any of Ray's amps but I have only heard good things about them.  I also heard his amps usually have a warmer sound signature.  The Lightning is a fully balance portable amp and there are a few guys on the Shure SE-846 thread that highly recommend this amp.
  
 Hope this helps


----------



## audionewbi

I think the main strength of those amps is their balanced feature which tend to increase dynamic and driving power.


----------



## AmberOzL

dave74 said:


> Sorry for the Hi-Jack.  What about the Ray Samuels Lightning... I don't own any of Ray's amps but I have only heard good things about them.  I also heard his amps usually have a warmer sound signature.  The Lightning is a fully balance portable amp and there are a few guys on the Shure SE-846 thread that highly recommend this amp.
> 
> Hope this helps


 

 It is also a possibility, I will see later as I don't have money to get an amp now but hey thanks for the help!


----------



## Dave74

amberozl said:


> It is also a possibility, I will see later as I don't have money to get an amp now but hey thanks for the help!


 
 No problem
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I was considering a Lightning myself, but kept reading how good the Vorzuge Pure ii is with iem's, so I ended up ordering it instead.  Although after I ordered I had seen that zachchen sold his in exchange for the Wagnus Epsilon, so I hope I don't end up disappointed.  I also wanted to move to a smaller transportable setup over the Concero HP with Alpha Dogs as they are just to heavy and big as I work out of town and have to bring my stuff back and forth every couple of weeks.


----------



## yiokuan

audionewbi said:


> Sadly my unit did not live up to my expectation, I cannot get it to pair well with HUGO. I am going to blame the pairing but all the time I am trying to compare the HUGO output stage against wagnus I like the HUGO more, the sound is more width and while it losses bass impact compared to wagnus it is just much wider and it is much more easier and natural to my ear than wagnus.




You could demo the Wagnus with the Meridian Explorer( ignore the amp coz its roll-off the high frequencies) if you going for that wide natural sound with impactful slam and bang on the bass lines. Bought it just for the DAC section to run my songs at 24bits/192khz on my laptop. It is as close to Hugo to my ears. 

Hugo is awesome but I already own a Wagnus and both have their own merit to serve our audio needs.


----------



## audionewbi

yiokuan said:


> You could demo the Wagnus with the Meridian Explorer( ignore the amp coz its roll-off the high frequencies) if you going for that wide natural sound with impactful slam and bang on the bass lines. Bought it just for the DAC section to run my songs at 24bits/192khz on my laptop. It is as close to Hugo to my ears.
> 
> Hugo is awesome but I already own a Wagnus and both have their own merit to serve our audio needs.


 
 So do you think Wagnus pairs best with warmer sources?


----------



## audionewbi

This makes a lot of sense now, currently wagnus is selling a tube preamp for their amp. This suggest they too realised that they need a warm sound for their amp. HUGO is incredibly neutral and with lots of detail ,same goes with AK120 which is also netural. This is why perhaps wangnus does not have a good synergy with them.


----------



## audionewbi

Just paired it with my old carat topaz and my mind is blown. The gain is a little too much hence it will not give me too much volume control on wagnus but man it is what I consider to be the best synergy to wagnus till now out of all the gears I got.
  
 The bass, cosh so dynamic and impactful.


----------



## AmberOzL

audionewbi said:


> Just paired it with my old carat topaz and my mind is blown. The gain is a little too much hence it will not give me too much volume control on wagnus but man it is what I consider to be the best synergy to wagnus till now out of all the gears I got.
> 
> The bass, cosh so dynamic and impactful.


 

 Carat topaz? What's that? Sorry for noob the question


----------



## audionewbi

amberozl said:


> Carat topaz? What's that? Sorry for noob the question


 
 It is one of those very under-rated DAC that people have forgotten about, even me who had owned it for so long. 
  
 They have a higher model called the saphire which has taken things a grade higher. 
 http://styleaudio.typepad.com/styleaudio_hifi_usb_mini_/2009/03/styleaudio-topaz.html
  
 There site is old, they have made few more fine tuning on their DAC.
  
 Boy does it pair nice with wagnus.
  
 Now I want to get their Sapphire one. There are two models, the LE edition which uses the OPA627 for its RCA output stage and their older one. Few people reported their older one is better.


----------



## zachchen1996

For me, the GO-DAP DD Limited has the best synergy with wagnus, the pairing always puts a stupid smile on my face. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 The hugo hasn't exactly lived up to its hype for me personally, but that's probably due to poor synergy between components.
  
 I don't have any speakers or full size headphones to use with the hugo, so my ciem is the limiting factor in revealing the true potential of the hugo.


----------



## audionewbi

zachchen1996 said:


> For me, the GO-DAP DD Limited has the best synergy with wagnus, the pairing always puts a stupid smile on my face.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 What op-amp do you have inside?
  
 Also your CIEM is a high end one, it should really be shining with HUGO.


----------



## audionewbi

Currently I am pondering on how Carlyx M pairs with wagnus amp. I think the warmer sounding sources best suit wagnus than other one.


----------



## zachchen1996

audionewbi said:


> What op-amp do you have inside?
> 
> Also your CIEM is a high end one, it should really be shining with HUGO.


 
  
 MUSES02 op-amp
  
 The NT6 Pro sounds fantastic with the hugo, don't get me wrong, it's just that I prefer the way the NT6 Pro's sound with the GO-DAP DD Limited / Wagnus pairing even more.
 Then again, I listen to a lot of music that really demands plenty of soundstage, excitement, and slam. (Trance, Dnb, etc.)
  
 Hugo has fantastic timbre, with no treble grain, very natural. I feel it has great depth in it's sound, but it still doesn't sound very expansive.
 Dare I say it, I feel the hugo lacks dynamics / excitement (aka BALLS) with music that needs it. (electronic, edm, pop, etc.) Hugo's great with jazz though!


----------



## yiokuan

I think so as well. How is your Wish You Were Here sound on the topaz and Wagnus? 
Robert Cray's Midnight Stroll album Or a couple of Dire Straits songs such as One World, Money for Nothing, Brothers In Arms or Mark Knopfler Imelda should kick ass on this set-up.


----------



## audionewbi

Topaz is a little forward sounding and on the warm side. I used it for about three hours today and the battery of wagnus died out. 

The sound is very organic and musical but it limits me to power socket which goes aginat th purpose off why I bought the amp to begin with.


----------



## yiokuan

Power socket doesn't go well with portable nowadays. That is why I avoid the Matrix M stage DAC. Too troublesome. 

Not sure whether impactful bass and wide soundstage the cause for shorter battery life. Last week, I bought 4xFujitsu Eneloop 2450mAh but got a feel that it didn't last beyond 5hrs when I on this set-up:
Laptop----Meridian Explorer------Wagnus------8A. 

Can only try it out again this weekend coz got a busy few days ahead and been working my butt out over he last 7 days even on weekend. Thus having little time with my " babies" and that is frustrating.


----------



## audionewbi

Good luck, keep us updated when you can. I am trying to get a sample unit for the director, see what happens.


----------



## yiokuan

zachchen1996 said:


> MUSES02 op-amp
> 
> The NT6 Pro sounds fantastic with the hugo, don't get me wrong, it's just that I prefer the way the NT6 Pro's sound with the GO-DAP DD Limited / Wagnus pairing even more.
> Then again, I listen to a lot of music that really demands plenty of soundstage, excitement, and slam. (Trance, Dnb, etc.)
> ...




What I heard from some of the guys here who demoed it, commented that it sounded a little "flat". Lacks of excitement as you mentioned. Pardon me for saying as I did not own one but had demoed it twice and it sounded pretty good on my N6.


----------



## rudi0504

zachchen1996 said:


> It is true, the wagnus sounds amazing with the humble J3 and GO-DAP DD Limited, but then with Hugo, something is off, but I can't put a finger on exactly what it is.
> 
> Could it be that the double amping with the hugo is causing the pairing to be off since the hugo has opamps in its output?
> 
> Maybe I should send the Hugo to Vinnie and see if he can mod the hugo so that the rca outputs become true line out?




I am agree With you Zach With Your impression 

Ipod Classic + Go Dap DD 1 LE 12 Volt op,amp muse 02 + Wagnus SQ is much better than 

Calyx M use headphone out + Wagnus 

IMO


----------



## rudi0504

zachchen1996 said:


> Oh sweet!
> Do you know if he has the evoluzione model too?




Yes Dimitri has Pad Evoluzione too


----------



## audionewbi

Did you guys notice a different with the burning in of your amp? Mine has now 30 hours can I cannot tell any change.


----------



## rudi0504

At Fujiavic Spring Headphone Show , Wagnus launch their New buffer build match The Wagnus Epsilon S 

The Valvora Tube pre amp 

Below is more information fro their website :

ALPHA VALVOLA that I had to let on display at the same time was also a good feeling considerable. It was crowned by causing advertised in the brochure this time, was distributed at the venue as a vacuum tube buffer Toneflake Sugar Spector's has produced. Portable your amplifier, this vacuum tube buffer will be used as a preamplifier part of the volume of 1:1 by combining of the same series Toneflake Bialbero amplifier series in particular deferred-amp. (4 AA batteries This specification)



Use the MT tube twin triode 9pin type of reliable, high-growth area of ​​hi-fi, separation of the best part, the thickness of the low-pass in very different dimension from what is thought to old-fashioned vacuum tube sound so-called narrow range, The addition of vacuum tube sound with the beautiful luster and high quality, it unleashes the sound image space is a perfect phase.



This design to invite to musical sound of high-dimensional, play the sound of bliss says it to be no bottomless pit of Mr. Sugar. It was glad when the exhibition, I had the impression with a big smile and "The Best amplifier and best buffer!" With a combination of ALPHA VALVOLA and Bialbero Epsilon S well received of people overseas in particular.


----------



## rudi0504

And launch Last year For sensitive BA driver :

To tams The hiss from BA 

PAD SO 



PAD Evoluzione



More info about PAD SO AND PAD EVOLUZIONE 

PAD-SO & PAD-SO EVOLUZIONE

One day, a customer told me that using a BA ( balanced armature ) type CIEM, Bialbero makes slightly floor noise. Using a Dynamic type headphone, CIEM, we could not hear such noise. But as customer claimed, BA type CIEM especially FITEAR brands can hear this noise. 

At beginning, I did not understand why this happen. Bialbero output circuit is very strong, can drive AKG type high impedance dynamic headphones. I did almost test using dynamic headphone for calibrate and building test just like in recording studios.

I check with FITEAR and I agree that BA type CIEM can hear this noise. Especially FITEAR has very low impedance, and this was the reason.

To eliminate this noise, the most efficient way is put a reasonable impedance match bridge between PHPA and earphone.

Again, my days of research began. I choose the best bridge circuit and TOP quality components. Raw parts are not accurate for critical phase circuit, I have to select under 0.1% order ( EVOLUZIONE type )

PAD-SO & PAD-SO EVOLUZIONE is recommended for FITEAR and similar impedance small CIEM canceling floor noise of Bialbero series PHPA. no active circuit inside, so will not damage your precious earphone in every environment.

One more very important reason!!

Because low impedance BA type CIEM are very sensitive, many of powerfull amp could not increase volume. A rotary type continuos resistor has critical problem in both start and end side of resistor material.
The best position is about from 9 O'clock to 3 O'clock. So in case using a sensitive reproducer like CIEM, we could not rotate volume to get the best position. PAD-SO and EVOLUZIONE decrease volume without 
loosing any sound detail, so you can rotate volume to get the best position. 

Rotate type volume in beginning of rotate, especially stereo 2ch type, in most case they do not have great phase quality. Burned carbon and oxidized metal resistor material is not stable in both end. 

Using PAD-SO and EVOLUZIONE can increase your CIEM sound phase quality.


----------



## rudi0504

audionewbi said:


> Did you guys notice a different with the burning in of your amp? Mine has now 30 hours can I cannot tell any change.




My Friend has Opened his Wagnus Epsilon, Insite have 8 Black Gates resistor 

Black Gates resistors 
Need more to Burn In


----------



## SilverEars

Sounds like Wagnus has too much gain for sensitive headphones.  Adding impedance to fix this isn't a good option for multi-BA iems as it has crossovers full of resistance, capacitance, and inductance.  It will shift the crossovers, which not what you want.


----------



## kh600rr

The Wagnus looks so big..


----------



## nazrin313

kh600rr said:


> The Wagnus looks so big..


 
 not just looks bro, it IS actually huge lol


----------



## yiokuan

Pak Rudi is very informative. 

The size of Wagnus is fine with me as I do most of my listening at home. When I am out, N6, DX90 or iphone4 are my portables. 
 IIRC, its size is similar to Triad L3 but much lighter. 

@audionewbi, I tested the Fujistsu Eneloop 2450mAh and it has a life span of 6hrs 15mins versus Sanyo Eneloop 1900mAh 5hrs 30mins. 
Setup : laptop>Meridian Explorer>Wagnus>VE6x2.
Albums or tracks used: All Led Zeppelin.
To my ears, Fujitsu has better SQ than Sanyo. Recommended to try.
And regardless of mAh, we should be good as long as it gives that extra mileage. 

Btw, did a couple of emails with Dimitri, and his info' suggest user to use Panasonic Eneloop for the preamp. Will be getting some of these (2450mAh) and test it out next week.


----------



## audionewbi

The best source for wagnus for me so far are all my apple devices. I am interested to purchase the meridian director I hope someone can get to try it.

To my ears wagnus shines with dynamic based gears.


----------



## yiokuan

I also own a nos of Apple devices. When i used Nano 5th G with Wagnus, it gives or brings to me that wonderful tight sub basslines effortlessly and not neglecting the upper frequencies. 

Not sure whether the audio shop that I used to chill out on Sat has the director- not been there for many weeks now. Will likely to go down this Sat and have a look and also to test out the Alo Key which uses PCM5102A chips. Meridan uses PCM5102 without A, so am curious to compare the difference in their implementations.


----------



## kh600rr

http://www.head-fi.org/content/type/61/id/1129944/width/200/height/400[/IMG

Working in the back yard rig.


----------



## audionewbi

I've noticed that wagnus likes to have low gain input, something between 0.2 to 0.5 vrm. Anything more seems to not work well with it.


----------



## SilverEars

This is because it has high gain. LO standard is 2vrms. Sounds like its a $1k piece of doo doo. No gain adjustable? Youre locked into using cans for these. No iems. Its sad, my Vorzuge pure ii half the cost and rediculously transparent ha 3 gain levels.


----------



## audionewbi

How does CD900ST pairs with wagnus?


----------



## audionewbi

Please dont hold me accountable but for those who are interested I heard that apple is using eneloop batteries for their charger they use.
  
 It comes with 6 batteries and a charger and it is much cheaper than other options.
  
 http://store.apple.com/au/product/MC500X/A/apple-battery-charger?fnode=5a
  
 Rated 1.2 v and 1900mha.


----------



## rudi0504

audionewbi said:


> Please dont hold me accountable but for those who are interested I heard that apple is using eneloop batteries for their charger they use.
> 
> It comes with 6 batteries and a charger and it is much cheaper than other options.
> 
> ...




I got the information The best battery for Wagnus are :

Sanyo Eneloop XX black color 2550 mAh 
Panasonic Eneloop Pro black color 2550 mAh 

If 1,2 v and 1900 mAh is like the white Eneloop is not so good for Wagnus

Here is the picture :


----------



## rudi0504

Today i just received My Wagnus family from Japan 
I am very very Happy to have Wagnus family now 

I Iike to say Thank you to Haruyuki San Wagnus and Toshio Sato San Tone Flake to offer to Me his personal pre production unit 
Wagnus Epsioon S With the serien Number : 000
Valvora Tube pre amp With The serien Number : 000
Pad Evoluzione 

I would like to Share out The box My Wagnus family :


----------



## rudi0504

Out the box pair My Wagnus family :

Source : AK 240
Pre amp : Wagnus Valvora Tube pre amp 
Amp : Wagnus Epsilon S pre production 000
Cable : Crystal Cable Referennce Diamond from AK 240 to Valvora Tube pre amp 
 Crystal Cable Dream Line from Valvora Tube pre Amp to Wagnus Epsilon S
Headphone : LCD 3 Fazor

My First impression :

High : sound more neutral not metalic , overall more presence on the High With rich on detail 
Mid : sweeter than direct Wagnus , i can feel Tube sounding midrange , My LCD 3 F mid 
 More creamy , The clarity remain 
Bass : has better bass impact and now full body 
Separation : is about same very Good 
Soundstage : i feel direct Wagnus is wider but the Depth is better now

Overall :
With additional Tube pre amp Valvora i feel The Power increase quiet a Lot 
AK 240 at 60 
I turn the volume at 10 O clock sound so Power full 
Sound character is different , now is more to Tube sounding amp , With excellent mid , and The bass more weight .
Direct Wagnus The High is brighter , now The High is more natural and neutral 

I Will update more After Burn In 

IMO


----------



## audionewbi

Congrats, please share your view on the Pad Evoluzione.


----------



## AmberOzL

audionewbi said:


> Congrats, please share your view on the Pad Evoluzione.


 

 Yep, using c/iems if possible.


----------



## AnakChan

@rudi0504, I don't know if you're a cable guy but if you are, I'd recommend you to try the Wagnus cables. I'm actually trying to secure some of Haru-san's time in some weekend where I can demo his range of cable offerings and write up a thread about it. I'm particularly impressed with his Proton cable and he released a Luna cable only this past weekend.


----------



## AmberOzL

anakchan said:


> @rudi0504, I don't know if you're a cable guy but if you are, I'd recommend you to try the Wagnus cables. I'm actually trying to secure some of Haru-san's time in some weekend where I can demo his range of cable offerings and write up a thread about it. I'm particularly impressed with his Proton cable and he released a Luna cable only this past weekend.


 

 Anak, can we buy his c/iem cables from Eu? Where can I see  the units and their prices? Maybe if I get the product name correctly and completely, pricejapan.com might be helpful I suppose.


----------



## AnakChan

amberozl said:


> Anak, can we buy his c/iem cables from Eu? Where can I see  the units and their prices? Maybe if I get the product name correctly and completely, pricejapan.com might be helpful I suppose.


 
  
 Sorry, I don't know about EU but I believe Jaben sells them around Asia. Maybe ask Rudi how he got the Wagnus amps in the first place (it seems it's direct from Wagnus since Rudi thanked Haru??). If so maybe it's just e-mailing Wagnus directly about their cables.

 I just thought it was strange that there's lots of talk about the Wagnus amps but little about his cables which I've begun to appreciate recently - as such desire to demo and write an article about it.


----------



## AmberOzL

anakchan said:


> Sorry, I don't know about EU but I believe Jaben sells them around Asia. Maybe ask Rudi how he got the Wagnus amps in the first place (it seems it's direct from Wagnus since Rudi thanked Haru??). If so maybe it's just e-mailing Wagnus directly about their cables.
> 
> I just thought it was strange that there's lots of talk about the Wagnus amps but little about his cables which I've begun to appreciate recently - as such desire to demo and write an article about it.


 

 Yup, create a new thread and let everyone know about it. The more people get their hands on Wagnus cables the better for us. I will try to see what are my options and how much budget I can put aside for a cable. Recently I got a problem with my phone out of nowhere and I think I need to buy a new phone too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Definitely no good news for a student.


----------



## audionewbi

You can get anything from Wagnus via Dimitiri, it is matter of emailing him and asking him for it. On that from what I have read he gets his cable from some exotic places. For example the cable he used in his amp is taken out of some old high quality studio board mixer.


----------



## rudi0504

audionewbi said:


> Congrats, please share your view on the Pad Evoluzione.




Thank you Moe 

I Will do later 

Now i am Enjoy My now Wagnus plus Tube pre amp Valvora 
Sound quality excellent , With strong In midrange 

After 2 Hours The clarity open Up 

What i like This set Up has Fuller sound , With Low volume sound so Good hahaha 

This is My best set Up now from all My collection M it is really High End SQ In portable use 

IMO


----------



## rudi0504

anakchan said:


> @rudi0504
> , I don't know if you're a cable guy but if you are, I'd recommend you to try the Wagnus cables. I'm actually trying to secure some of Haru-san's time in some weekend where I can demo his range of cable offerings and write up a thread about it. I'm particularly impressed with his Proton cable and he released a Luna cable only this past weekend.




Thank For Your suggestion Sean

I have Wagnus IC Sputnik Since Last year together With My First Wagnus 

Wagnus cable are excelent and The price are reasonable too 

I am agree With you proton is very Good cable For MH 335 DW , i am waiting on My MH 335 DW Return to Me than i Will buy too


----------



## rudi0504

anakchan said:


> Sorry, I don't know about EU but I believe Jaben sells them around Asia. Maybe ask Rudi how he got the Wagnus amps in the first place (it seems it's direct from Wagnus since Rudi thanked Haru??). If so maybe it's just e-mailing Wagnus directly about their cables.
> 
> 
> I just thought it was strange that there's lots of talk about the Wagnus amps but little about his cables which I've begun to appreciate recently - as such desire to demo and write an article about it.




All Wagnus Asia Pacific dsitributor is Jaben net 

Please Contact Jaben For more information 

I have the special case that i can order direct from Wagnus Haru San This Time , With permit from Jaben Jakarta .

I recomanded their cable are excellent


----------



## rudi0504

amberozl said:


> Anak, can we buy his c/iem cables from Eu? Where can I see  the units and their prices? Maybe if I get the product name correctly and completely, pricejapan.com might be helpful I suppose.




Hi Amber

I just open Wagnus cable and now waiting For approval from Head Fi moderator 

You can see their Wide variant OF their cable


----------



## AnakChan

Waiting for (collective) "my" approval for...?


----------



## rudi0504

anakchan said:


> Waiting for (collective) "my" approval for...?




As i posted My Wagnus cable thread was waiting For Your approval 

Now it was already approved


----------



## rudi0504

Pad Evoluzione In Action :

Source : AK 240 
Pre amp : Wagnus Valvola Tube pre amp 
Amp :Wagnus Epsilon S 
Autenauthor : Wagnus Pad Evoluzione
Iem: UM Miracle 

Without PAD Evoluzione : hiss 
With PAD Evoluzione : almost zero hiss

My impression :
With PAD :
Volume : i must turn The volume Slightly more about 2 - 3 steps from Wagnis volume 

High:
No PAD : because of hiss , I hear not so clean high ,but more volume 
With PAD : I hear better rendering in high , cleaner 

Mid : 
No PAD sweet but a bit harsh 
With PAD : very clean and sweet mid 

Bass : 
No PAD : better bass impact , because of hiss sound not so clean 
With PAD : very clean bass slightly less impact 

Overal : 
With PAD very good improvement in term of clarity and silent background 

IMO


----------



## rudi0504

My impression after 10 hours burn in about 2 time battery changed 

Source : AK 240
Pre Amp : Valvola tube pre amp
Amp : Wagnus Epsilon S
headphone : LCD 3 Fazor
Cable : 
Crystal Cable Reference Diamond
Crystal Cable Standard Diamond 

High : very good extended high like my previous Wagnus , now more presence 
 I heard cymbals more than direct Wagnus 
Mid : very sweet and natural sounding mid , now has better pronounce , more clarity 
 Than direct Wagnus 
Bass : very good impact and very clean with very good bass speed 
Separation : excellent that I can imagine where the individual instrument placement .
Soundstage : now after open up the clarity , I feel more 3 D like in big concert hall 

Overall :
Wagnus is as my best SE amp from all my portable colection in term of:
Detail 
Clarity 
Widest soundstage in portable amp 
Very good bass impact and bass speed 
With tube pre amp Valvola , I get fuller sound, every instrument I can hear more detail and body 
The best midrange from portable amp very sweet , natural midrange , like the Sanger in front of you 
The bass has very good impact and can go very low and very clean bass reproduction .
I hear until now never get fatigue
I love my Wagnus set up more now 
Never sound my LCD 3 Fasor so good in portable amp 

IMO


----------



## rudi0504

anakchan said:


> @rudi0504
> , I don't know if you're a cable guy but if you are, I'd recommend you to try the Wagnus cables. I'm actually trying to secure some of Haru-san's time in some weekend where I can demo his range of cable offerings and write up a thread about it. I'm particularly impressed with his Proton cable and he released a Luna cable only this past weekend.







amberozl said:


> Anak, can we buy his c/iem cables from Eu? Where can I see  the units and their prices? Maybe if I get the product name correctly and completely, pricejapan.com might be helpful I suppose.







anakchan said:


> Sorry, I don't know about EU but I believe Jaben sells them around Asia. Maybe ask Rudi how he got the Wagnus amps in the first place (it seems it's direct from Wagnus since Rudi thanked Haru??). If so maybe it's just e-mailing Wagnus directly about their cables.
> 
> 
> I just thought it was strange that there's lots of talk about the Wagnus amps but little about his cables which I've begun to appreciate recently - as such desire to demo and write an article about it.







amberozl said:


> Yup, create a new thread and let everyone know about it. The more people get their hands on Wagnus cables the better for us. I will try to see what are my options and how much budget I can put aside for a cable. Recently I got a problem with my phone out of nowhere and I think I need to buy a new phone too   Definitely no good news for a student.







audionewbi said:


> You can get anything from Wagnus via Dimitiri, it is matter of emailing him and asking him for it. On that from what I have read he gets his cable from some exotic places. For example the cable he used in his amp is taken out of some old high quality studio board mixer.




Here is Wagnus cable thread :

http://www.head-fi.org/t/725058/wagnus-the-famous-japan-brand-has-their-cable-variant-from-ic-to-iem-cable-please-share-your-impression-and-appreciation-thread


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## yiokuan

Agreed with Rudi descriptions on the preamp and Evo pad. Odd looking stack but definitely not in term of sound fidelity. Had been having a blissful 2 weeks of listening. I guess I am likely to go on "diet" for the next 12 months unless the Wagnus folks come up with a DAP(minus the amp section) that does not cause an arm and leg. 
But I am really impressed by the Evo pad. Loves the sound and so addictive; and when you crank up the volume it's not irritating but blissful. Meat Loaf Bad out of Hell (Live) and III (The Monster is Loose) as well as Joe Satriani (Strange Beautiful Music) sound so insane with this setup that had me listening for a few nights. 

Uploaded some pictures and hope it works. 

With my humble Nano and DX90:


With my Laptop and Meridian Explorer:


----------



## rudi0504

yiokuan said:


> Agreed with Rudi descriptions on the preamp and Evo pad. Odd looking stack but definitely not in term of sound fidelity. Had been having a blissful 2 weeks of listening. I guess I am likely to go on "diet" for the next 12 months unless the Wagnus folks come up with a DAP(minus the amp section) that does not cause an arm and leg.
> But I am really impressed by the Evo pad. Loves the sound and so addictive; and when you crank up the volume it's not irritating but blissful. Meat Loaf Bad out of Hell (Live) and III (The Monster is Loose) as well as Joe Satriani (Strange Beautiful Music) sound so insane with this setup that had me listening for a few nights.
> 
> Uploaded some pictures and hope it works.
> ...




Congrats For Your Wagnus family set Up like Me 

I am very Happy you like This Wagnus family set Up 

So Far is My King OF portable set Up 

Please Share Your IC , are They from Wagnus too ?

Thank you 

IMO


----------



## rudi0504

LCD X sound so incredible like never before With This set Up

Source : AK 120 Titan Mod
Pre Amp : Wagnus Tube pre amp Valvola 
Amp : Wagnus Epsilon S 
Headphone : LCD X

Cable : 
LCD X : SAA Endorphin balance 4 PIN + 4 PIN to mini adapter + 
Mini Female to male Crystal Cable Dream Line adapter to Wagnus Epsilon S 
AK 120 Titan mod > Tube pre amp Valvola use : Crystal Cabkr Dream Line 
Tube pre amp Valvola > amp Wagnus Epsilon S : Crystal Cable Reference Diamond

My impression :

High : very detail and extended High and very Good clarity and more presence than no Pre amp Valvola

Mid : very sweet , thick and creamy sound like from LCD 3 Mid , has better 
Pronounce and neutral mid

Bass : very Good bass impact and can Go very Low like never before In My portable set Up and very Good bass Speed and very clean bass reproduction .

Separation : very Good music separation

Soundstage : 3 D soundstage like In big concert hall

Overall,: 
With Wagnus set Up My LCD X sound so full , never sound so Good before , now is like desktop set Up 
With This set Up i can hear For LONG Hours never get fatigue , OF My wife not complain, i wont stop to hear My LCD X hahaha.

IMO


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## rudi0504

seeteeyou said:


> Congrats Rudi, does pre amp Valvola work with your desktop amp MASS-Kobo model394 as well?
> 
> Since Valvola does have 1:1 output, that should be able to output 2V when the source itself is also giving you 2V to feed 394 with enough power. Thank you.




Thank you Frankie 

I havent try With Mass Ko Bo 394 Desk top amp 
I Dont Think Mass Ko Bo 394 need pre amp , because SQ from them Self already excellent 
I worry to try With desktop amp
I Had tried wlth Mass Ko Bo 395 portable version works very Good 

IMO


----------



## rudi0504

seeteeyou said:


> "Ultimate" transportable comparison, which one is Rudi's favorite combo?
> 
> [rule]
> Double-stacking
> ...




Hi Frankie 

I Will try them Again on This week End


----------



## zachchen1996

Well, it looks like it's about time to get me some more of that wagnus goodness!


----------



## rudi0504

*WARNING to all VALVOLA owner Here on Head Fi :

NEVER USE NORAML ALKALINE BaTERRY *

I got very important information from Wagnus and Tinefkake please read carefukly :



Note : 
can i use normal battery For My Valvola ?
What is The Site effect if i use normal battery , can Valvola defect ?

*NO, if the unit is working, there is no problem. 

!!!!!!! But please never use normal battery. PSU converter chip is designed only for 5~5.5V DC
if you use normal battery the input voltage will be over than 6V. so the chip will burn and need
replace whole board which cost about 2/3price you bought!! 

So again, Please NEVER USE NORMAL battery.*


Additional information from Wagnus / ToneFlake :

*If your valvola has problem, it will no sounds anymore.

I set up a shutdown breaker inside, so if once problem happen, even LED is ok
there is no sounds.

If you hear sounds, that means OK, no problem.*

Please Dont worry about Your Valvola


----------



## rudi0504

zachchen1996 said:


> Well, it looks like it's about time to get me some more of that wagnus goodness!




Hi Zach 

Please Dont sell Your Wagnus , you Will regrets hahaha 

You should add : 

Valvola : Tube pre amp 

Autenauthor : Pad Evoluzione special Made For very sensitive BA driver like Fit Ear , UM ,JH and many more , The Good Thing PAD is NOT reduce sound quality 

You Will like more than before Only With Wagnus Alone , The different is huge


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## rudi0504

seeteeyou said:


> Thanks again Rudi and looking forward to your results this weekend.
> 
> 
> Most likely we should not try Dummy AA with LiFePO4 AA then




You are welcome


----------



## rudi0504

I want Share information about Wagnus :

For Wagnus owner We can use normal battery is No problem , but it sound better With Sanyo Eneloop XX and PANASONIC Eneloop Pro 

*Epsilon-S work with regular alkaline battery. NO PROBLEM.
with lithium battery also. 

But the sounds is more better with eneloop.*


----------



## rudi0504

Today i Had mini meet With 3 friends 

They liked My Wagnus + Tube pre amp Valvola set Up


----------



## audionewbi

I have a beef with this new tube amp. Mr Wagnus is expecting us to use only certain batteries because he couldnt find a better way to engineer his preamp. A device which such characterstic and unfriendly usage speaks poorly of its design process. I am more than willing to live with 6 hours double AA battery but I am not way okay with 2 hours of battery life for a device that might get damaged if you use the wrong batteries for it.
  
 It just does not make sense why he did not go ahead with internal battery. At least the very least it should have a 1:1 battery life with its pairing amp not less.


----------



## yiokuan

rudi0504 said:


> Congrats For Your Wagnus family set Up like Me
> 
> I am very Happy you like This Wagnus family set Up
> 
> ...



You showed the way, I followed and became a believer in Wagnus sound since Dec last year. It's the sound that I has been pursuing. Many thanks for that but also holding you also responsible for making a couple of my amps redundant...haha

For the ICs, yet to own any Wagnus as I DIY most of my ICs as well as CIEM cables.


----------



## rudi0504

yiokuan said:


> You showed the way, I followed and became a believer in Wagnus sound since Dec last year. It's the sound that I has been pursuing. Many thanks for that but also holding you also responsible for making a couple of my amps redundant...haha
> 
> For the ICs, yet to own any Wagnus as I DIY most of my ICs as well as CIEM cables.




I am sorry to hear that Your Amps redundant 
My goal to Share Wagnus , to stop you or Other friends buy many Thing like Me 
Better buy Wagnus than spend a Lot Money like Me hahaha


----------



## yiokuan

audionewbi said:


> I have a beef with this new tube amp. Mr Wagnus is expecting us to use only certain batteries because he couldnt find a better way to engineer his preamp. A device which such characterstic and unfriendly usage speaks poorly of its design process. I am more than willing to live with 6 hours double AA battery but I am not way okay with 2 hours of battery life for a device that might get damaged if you use the wrong batteries for it.
> 
> It just does not make sense why he did not go ahead with internal battery. At least the very least it should have a 1:1 battery life with its pairing amp not less.



I was skeptical initially about the battery life span. But after a couple of email with Dimitri, finally decided to purchase as my craving creeps in. 

Tested the 1900mha and it can last for 3hrs 15mins. Time it twice and using my old Sanyo Eneloop, and an hour more on 2500mha. So, 4hrs is still acceptable as my weekdays listening seldom goes beyond the 4hrs mark. No regret as sound improvement to me is more than what I have expected.


----------



## rudi0504

audionewbi said:


> I have a beef with this new tube amp. Mr Wagnus is expecting us to use only certain batteries because he couldnt find a better way to engineer his preamp. A device which such characterstic and unfriendly usage speaks poorly of its design process. I am more than willing to live with 6 hours double AA battery but I am not way okay with 2 hours of battery life for a device that might get damaged if you use the wrong batteries for it.
> 
> It just does not make sense why he did not go ahead with internal battery. At least the very least it should have a 1:1 battery life with its pairing amp not less.




You are right Moe about The internal battery 
The plus Point you can experiment With The battery follow Your taste


----------



## yiokuan

rudi0504 said:


> I am sorry to hear that Your Amps redundant
> My goal to Share Wagnus , to stop you or Other friends buy many Thing like Me
> Better buy Wagnus than spend a Lot Money like Me hahaha



That was me buying and changing during my home setup days. And when I get a new gear, before I can hear my music I hear my partner singing spending ridiculous money. Now she is ok on whatever I spend on my personnel audio and always telling myself not to make those younger days mistakes.


----------



## rudi0504

yiokuan said:


> That was me buying and changing during my home setup days. And when I get a new gear, before I can hear my music I hear my partner singing spending ridiculous money. Now she is ok on whatever I spend on my personnel audio and always telling myself not to make those younger days mistakes.




Very Good advise hahaha 
I thought you are very Yeung or teenager


----------



## nles

I went today, argh miss the chance to try it out. So good it sounds almost like Mr.Rudi gonna ditch hugo. I tried LCD-3, LCD-X and LCD-XC today too but haven't decide which one.


----------



## rudi0504

seeteeyou said:


> "Ultimate" transportable comparison, which one is Rudi's favorite combo?
> 
> [rule]
> Double-stacking
> ...




My exteeeme transportable set Up 

Source : AK 100 Final Audio Design Edition
Dac / Amp : Chord Hugo 
Preamp : Wagnus Tube preamp Valvola 
Amp: Wagnus Epsilon S
Headphone : LCD 3 Fazor With SAA Endorphin balance 4 PIN + adapter 4 Pin to 6,3 mm 
Cable : 
Alo Copper : RCA to mini plug
Shunyata Ztron Anaconda : RCA to RCA use adapter Monster RCA to mini plug 

Set Up A :
Source : AK 100 FAD 
Preamp : Wagnus Tube pre amp Valvola 
Amp : Wagnus Epsilon S
Headphone : LCD 3 F

Set Up B : 
Source : AK 100 FAD 
Dac / Amp : Chord Hugo 
Headphone : LCD 3 F

Set Up C
Source : AK 100 FAD
Dac / Amp : Chord Hugo us DAC Section Only 
Preamp : Wagnus Tube pre amp Valvola 
Amp : Wagnus Epsilon S 
Headphone : LCD 3 F

The Best SQ from set Up A, B and C as follow 

Set Up C > set Up B > set Up A 

Note :
Use Shunyata RCA Ztrone Anaconda The SQ different huge compare to Alo RCA
With AK 240 SQ is much better 

My desktop set Up : 
Source : AK 240 
Desktop Amp,: Mass Ko Bo 394 
Cable : 
Shunyata Ztrone Anaconda 
Headphone : LCD 3 Fazor 

Mupy Desk top set Up sound quality is The ultimate fidelity sound quality 

These portable / transportable set Up A , B and C can not chalemge My Desktop Set Up 


IMO 









Set Up C :
Source : AK 120 Titan. Mod 
SQ : improved compare AK 100 FAD , Fuller sound has better bass body and bass impact , wider soundstage


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## rudi0504

seeteeyou said:


> Fantastic results and thank you again Rudi. Your new combo from Wagnus did bring further improvements to Hugo's quality amp section.
> 
> I've gotta find someone who could convert those Nordost Odin jumper cables into Mini to Mini IC
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/238535/nordost-odin-their-new-top-of-the-line-cable




You are welcome Frankie 

Thank you For Sharing The cable 

Wagnus Epsilon S + Tube pre amp Valvola improve The Hugo amp Section 

More High fidelity SQ , Hugo amp SQ is a bit Harsh , Hugo Dac is excellent 

IMO


----------



## CosmicHolyGhost

Hello Rudi
  
 Congrats for your new portable amps!  More new amps to your collection!
  
 I observed that from your result that the optical out quality of AK players are ranked as below?
  
 1. AK240
 2. AK120 Titan
 3. AK100 FAD
  
 Is it correct?


----------



## rudi0504

cosmicholyghost said:


> Hello Rudi
> 
> Congrats for your new portable amps!  More new amps to your collection!
> 
> ...




Thank you George 

Yes you are right


----------



## zachchen1996

rudi0504 said:


> Hi Zach
> 
> Please Dont sell Your Wagnus , you Will regrets hahaha
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hey Rudi
  
 I would never sell my wagnus hahahaha
 Adding the tube preamp will not affect the epsilon s' clarity or transparency right?
  
 I'm very happy to hear that the PAD evo does not negatively affect SQ, I really hope to get one soon.
  
 Thanks for the help!


----------



## rudi0504

zachchen1996 said:


> Hey Rudi
> 
> I would never sell my wagnus hahahaha
> Adding the tube preamp will not affect the epsilon s' clarity or transparency right?
> ...




Hi Zach 

Adding Tube pre amp Valvola improved The SQ huge 
You Will Love Your Wagnus than before 
Everything improved 
High : more refine and extended , better rendering , better clarity 
Mid : The strong Point Become very sweet and has more pronounce 
Bass : has better detail and more Clear 
Separation : improve In better Way 
Soundstage : about The same , because everything Become refine i hear more 3 D 
Background : more black background 

IMO


----------



## nles

rudi0504 said:


> My exteeeme transportable set Up
> 
> Source : AK 100 Final Audio Design Edition
> Dac / Amp : Chord Hugo
> ...




So the tube amp increase the power. Without the tube preamp, epsilon s not enough juice to power LcD-3F?


----------



## audionewbi

nles said:


> So the tube amp increase the power. Without the tube preamp, epsilon s not enough juice to power LcD-3F?




The preamp seems to work on 1:1 power ratio, meaning it does not alter the signal vrm, the changes that it is likely doing is giving it the tube amp which can be rewarding based on wagnus amp fully discrete design.

Any warm source for wagnus should help the amp sound feels more fuller.


----------



## nles

audionewbi said:


> The preamp seems to work on 1:1 power ratio, meaning it does not alter the signal vrm, the changes that it is likely doing is giving it the tube amp which can be rewarding based on wagnus amp fully discrete design.
> 
> Any warm source for wagnus should help the amp sound feels more fuller.




I have a240 as source. Got LCD-3 on order, wanna look for an portable amp to pair with, wondering is it better just get LCD-X, easier to find an amp. Fickle minded


----------



## audionewbi

nles said:


> I have a240 as source. Got LCD-3 on order, wanna look for an portable amp to pair with, wondering is it better just get LCD-X, easier to find an amp. Fickle minded




mr rudi is audez master, don't doubt his setup.


----------



## nles

audionewbi said:


> mr rudi is audez master, don't doubt his setup.



No doubt his the master, his audio gears just kept coming.

Hugo + tube preamp + wagnus is kinda out of reach for me now >_<


----------



## rudi0504

nles said:


> I have a240 as source. Got LCD-3 on order, wanna look for an portable amp to pair with, wondering is it better just get LCD-X, easier to find an amp. Fickle minded




All Audeze headphones LCD X , LCD XC and LCD 3 F can pair very Good With Wagnus Epsilon S Only .
If you add Wagnus Tube pre amp Valvola , like Audionewbi told you The sound quality is Fuller 
And more 3 D soundstage and mid Become very sweet , detail increae too 
You Will hear on Your headphone more detail before 
LCD X is Slightly darker from these 3 Audeze headphones and has The widest soundstage 
LCD 3F has Fuller sound , The soundstage is not as big as LCD X , has The sweetest mid and creamy mid , The bass can going very Deep .
LCD XC is the brightest from these 3 headphones .

IMO


----------



## rudi0504

audionewbi said:


> mr rudi is audez master, don't doubt his setup.







nles said:


> No doubt his the master, his audio gears just kept coming.
> 
> Hugo + tube preamp + wagnus is kinda out of reach for me now >_<




Thank you Two of you 

These set Up is to much For transportable set Up 
Seeteeyou ask about Which Amps Section is better Wagnus or Chord Hugo 
My goal is Only to test that Wagnus + pre amp has better SQ than Hugo amp 
IMO


----------



## nles

rudi0504 said:


> Thank you Two of you
> 
> These set Up is to much For transportable set Up
> Seeteeyou ask about Which Amps Section is better Wagnus or Chord Hugo
> ...




A chord hugo would be a much simpler setup although wagnus tube pre-amp + epsilon gave a better sound.

I usually listen on my bed.


----------



## yiokuan

nles said:


> A chord hugo would be a much simpler setup although wagnus tube pre-amp + epsilon gave a better sound.
> 
> I usually listen on my bed.




I do most of my listening at home and on my bed too. That' s why SQ is my primary objective. 

IMO, since this Wagnus pre+amp setup produces fuller sound, it excels in the vocal region as well. Listened to a some vocal tracks last night and was captivated by the power and emotions of Diana Krall, Tracy Chapman, Peter Cetera and Aaron Neville. 
DX90>Wagnus Pre>Wagnus S>N6> vocal is excellent.


----------



## yiokuan

audionewbi said:


> mr rudi is audez master, don't doubt his setup.




I am going to be one of the Audez victims soon if I don't control.


----------



## audionewbi

yiokuan said:


> I am going to be one of the Audez victims soon if I don't control.


 
 I am in search for a good DAC/DAP for wagnus. I am quiet happy how wagnus pairs with my dynamic gears. I am not a fan of headphone, TH900 is more than enough for me.


----------



## yiokuan

audionewbi said:


> I am in search for a good DAC/DAP for wagnus. I am quiet happy how wagnus pairs with my dynamic gears. I am not a fan of headphone, TH900 is more than enough for me.



Only headphone i own was a Grado SR125. It became a white elephant 6 years ago. Will give it a shot later and see how it goes.
Yap, observed yours mostly dynamic gears. Currently, mine mostly BA. I was actually a Shure fanboy in my younger days.


----------



## rudi0504

yiokuan said:


> I do most of my listening at home and on my bed too. That' s why SQ is my primary objective.
> 
> IMO, since this Wagnus pre+amp setup produces fuller sound, it excels in the vocal region as well. Listened to a some vocal tracks last night and was captivated by the power and emotions of Diana Krall, Tracy Chapman, Peter Cetera and Aaron Neville.
> DX90>Wagnus Pre>Wagnus S>N6> vocal is excellent.




I am agree With you 
Me and 7 friends Who heard these set Up :
Wagnus Epsioon S + Tube pre amp Valvola = excellent And like desktop SQ 
No ones Said is not Good 

We have also compared Two Wagnus 
My Prototype 000 vs My friends Wagnus too 
And as Headphone We used : Fpstex TH 900
And iems : Final Audio Design Lab 1 

All iems and headphone pair With Wagnus set Up always better , never heard before so kind OF sound quality 
Except pair With My Mass Ko Bo 394 desktop amp 

IMO


----------



## yiokuan

I found my N6 flare better without the Evo pad as compare to my 8A and VE6. The preamp really break the N6 to another level. 

And that Grado heahphone is a disappointment. Less than 30secs on Aaron Neville's That's the Way She Loves is good enough to red-carded it. Not sure why I bought it in the first place.

Are you the one in that blue shirt?


----------



## nles

Mr.Rudi is the one behind the camera 

Jaben told me the Tube preamp is not available yet. Have to wait.


----------



## audionewbi

Mr Rudi how does Calyx M pairs with wagnus m?


----------



## yiokuan

nles said:


> Mr.Rudi is the one behind the camera
> .




Thanks, Nles.


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## rudi0504

yiokuan said:


> I found my N6 flare better without the Evo pad as compare to my 8A and VE6. The preamp really break the N6 to another level.
> 
> And that Grado heahphone is a disappointment. Less than 30secs on Aaron Neville's That's the Way She Loves is good enough to red-carded it. Not sure why I bought it in the first place.
> 
> Are you the one in that blue shirt?







nles said:


> Mr.Rudi is the one behind the camera
> 
> Jaben told me the Tube preamp is not available yet. Have to wait.







yiokuan said:


> Thanks, Nles.




Yes i was behind The Camera 

Here i am hahaha


----------



## rudi0504

seeteeyou said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1516981171856489&set=o.208536382528310
> 
> I thought that Wagnus preamp Valvola could be a great match for Hugo and upcoming portable amp from Cavalli Audio.
> 
> Now we could have one more excellent choice from MASS-Kobo, that's really interesting.




Thank you Frankie 

Yes i saw it on Masuda San FB

The Idea was from Me and My friend , Who Bought Mass Ko Bo 394 In Indonesia


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## rudi0504

seeteeyou said:


> You're very welcomed Rudi.
> 
> There's another powerful portable amp from UK with great build quality, it's able to reach the performance on a desktop level and you could consider buying that to pair with Wagnus preamp Valvola
> 
> ...




I Think V3 sound quality could Be better V4 , because V3 use mosfet


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## yiokuan

rudi0504 said:


> Yes i was behind The Camera
> 
> Here i am hahaha



You looks familiar. Ok, if you happen to be here and with Sid, we could probably meet up for some chit chat.


----------



## yiokuan

There's another powerful portable amp from UK with great build quality, it's able to reach the performance on a desktop level and you could consider buying that to pair with Wagnus preamp Valvola

http://www.head-fi.org/t/513233/neco-soundlabs-portable-v-2-amp/225#post_9794740


Neco V4 costs only 300 USD plus shipping, you might be able to get it before the local meet in August

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/neco_soundlab/m.html

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.506041886141605






 
[/quote]

These sentences and especially that effortless word make my knees weak! But, am not really an opamps fan, so the V3 with MOSFET or discrete stage like Rudi mentioned should sound better, IMO too. 
Quote:
Folks, the V4 sounds wonderful with the HD800. Smooth, refined, organic, spacious, extremely transparent, and very dynamic. Imaging is simply eye-popping & tonal accuracy is nothing short of breathtaking. I've never heard a portable amp that enables the HD800 to sound this effortless. Notes have very realistic weight.. there's precise control from sub bass to the uppermost frequencies.. and the stage is presented in a very natural manner.


----------



## rudi0504

seeteeyou said:


> Yes, V3 mosfet is better and that's desktop amp. You won't need that at home because of having MASS-Kobo model394 already.
> 
> V4 is portable amp but still providing enough juice for driving HD800, that's good for your Crystal Cable Dreamline IC.
> 
> Maybe portable V5 in the future might be even more powerful, but Neco usually spent a fairly long time on new versions.




Thank you Frankie 

Did you have Neco V4 ?

How is The SQ compare to Hugo ?


----------



## rudi0504

yiokuan said:


> You looks familiar. Ok, if you happen to be here and with Sid, we could probably meet up for some chit chat.




Okay Thank you 
 I Will info you if i Fly to Singapore and can meet Other Friend too


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## rudi0504

seeteeyou said:


> No problem Rudi. I don't have Neco V4 since I already have several portable amplifiers now.
> 
> I won't need to buy more unless it's something special from Cavalli Audio or MASS-Kobo in the future. Maybe it won't be that easy to find a portable amp that could be superior to Hugo's internal amp?
> 
> ...




Is Your Hugo First Batch ?

My Hugo is second Batch The RCA hole is bigger , now My Shunyata Ztrone Anaconda can fit to My Hugo .
I Dont have Any problem to use My Hugo to pair With My Mass Ko Bo 394,

Mass Ko Bo 394 pair Only AK 240 already very Good 
I havent try With My Hugo as source + Valvola yet


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## rudi0504

Hi Frankie 

Thats Great With teh second Batch We can use ours home RCA cable 

Now The problem Only Coax input still small hole , i can not use My Home Coax


----------



## rudi0504

The First Time i pair My Wagnus Epsilon S + Tube pre amp Valvola With my Abyss 1266

Source : AK 100 and and AK 240 
Pre amp : Wagnus Tube pre amp Valvola 
Amp : Wagnus 
Headphone : Abyss 1266 
Volume : 
On AK 240 :
I set at 65 
On Wagnus :
With New battery i can drive to Maxx No distorsion 

My First impression :

High : is not extended like i use My Mass Ko Bo 394 , High sound like Tube sounding amp 
Mid : like before very sweet and natural 
Bass : very Good bass detail , but not as Deep and less impact than drive With My Mass Ko Bo 394 desktop Amps 
Separation : very Good 
Soundstage : like to Other headphone very Wide and very Good In Depth 

Overall:

I am very Happy at least My Wagnus + Tube pre amp Valvola can drive My Abyss 1266 In very Good sound quality 
SQ so sweet and natural , less Only bass impact 

My Best portable set Up to drive Abyss :

Chord Hugo + AK 240 : use optical cable 

Has better bass impact and THE bass can going very Low and very clean that i can feel into my heart 


Wagnus + Valvola Tube pre amp,: 

As second Best to drive Abyss , but sound quality Specially In Mid Wagnus is better 
If The Power so big like The Power from Hugo 

I prefer Wagnus + Valvola Tube pre amp : 

Sound quality is more intimate and analog and more High fidelity sound quality 

This is My King of portable set Up now 

IMO


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## rudi0504

seeteeyou said:


> Hi Rudi,
> 
> I wasn't exactly sure about those differences between USB and coax so far, most owners couldn't get their best USB cables to work with Hugo until they acquired that Audioquest micro USB adapter
> 
> ...




Hi Frankie 

Thank you for your input 
Set up C 
Is better than 
Hugo as stand alone and 
Wagnus + Valvola 

IC cable make the SQ Improvement quiet significan
Even so USB cable with different material can make different SQ as we'll


----------



## rudi0504

My audiophile set up for iems and sensitive custom iems like Fit Ear and Westone UM 50 PRO 

Source : AK 120 Titan Mod
Pre amp : Wagnus tube preamp Valvola 
Amp : Wagnus Epsilon S prototype 000 
Attenautor : Wagnus PAD Evoluzione 
Iem : Westone UM 50 PRO 
Cable : 2 sets IC from Crystal Cable : Reference Diamond and Standard Diamond 
 1 Set IC DIY 
 1 set female mini plug to mini plug : Crystal Cable Dteam Line 

My impression :

High : very clean extended High With very Good clarity and very Good detail and presents
Mid : The strong Point from Valvola Tube pre amp , mid sound very sweet and natural With very Good pronounce 
 I can hear The sanger breath very Clear 
Bass : very Good impact and very clean bass reproduction With very Good bass detail 
Separation : Best separation from all My Amps set Up , that i can very Easy Know about The music placement 
Soundstage : very Wide and excellent Depth 
Background noise : very black back Ground 

Overall :

This full Wagnus set Up + Crystal Cable = excelent Audiophile set Up , This is My King portable set Up For very sensitive iems and Custom iems
I never heard My Westone UM 50 PRO sound Good With Other set Up 
My Westone UM 50 PRO SQ like 2 K iems 
IMO


----------



## yiokuan

rudi0504 said:


> My audiophile set up for iems and sensitive custom iems like Fit Ear and Westone UM 50 PRO
> 
> Source : AK 120 Titan Mod
> Pre amp : Wagnus tube preamp Valvola
> ...



That is exactly what I heard on my IEM and very improvement on the vocal. 
Your descriptions is very juicy and good enough to tempt me to cut my old crystal cable bridge to do IC. 
I think I need to stay away from this thread otherwise....hahaha


----------



## rudi0504

yiokuan said:


> That is exactly what I heard on my IEM and very improvement on the vocal.
> Your descriptions is very juicy and good enough to tempt me to cut my old crystal cable bridge to do IC.
> I think I need to stay away from this thread otherwise....hahaha




I am sorry yiokuan that I give you poison again or better to say honey hahaha 

My friend cut his Crystal Cable RCA and cut about 12 cm to make many ICs and sell to us 

What kind Crystal cable do you have now ?

You said bridge look like latest dream line plus , WOOOW 

Please sell to me ones IC please 

Thank you


----------



## AnakChan

rudi0504 said:


> My audiophile set up for iems and sensitive custom iems like Fit Ear and Westone UM 50 PRO
> 
> Source : AK 120 Titan Mod
> Pre amp : Wagnus tube preamp Valvola
> ...


 
  
 Q: Is the PAD Evoluzione needed with the UM 50 Pro?


----------



## yiokuan

rudi0504 said:


> I am sorry yiokuan that I give you poison again or better to say honey hahaha
> 
> My friend cut his Crystal Cable RCA and cut about 12 cm to make many ICs and sell to us
> 
> ...



Got it for a bargain from a close buddy who is crazy with high end setup several years back , but he had since went MIA 4 years ago. Didn't use it any more since I went into personnel audio.
But I know their Bridge has 2 configurations, not sure whether this is Dreamline series. It is a 2Mx2 cable. My wallet will be fat if I can fabricate many ICs!
But couldn't do it because of sentimental value and also I am quite satisfy with my current ICs with Wagnus. 

Here is a snap shot.


----------



## yiokuan

rudi0504 said:


> I am sorry yiokuan that I give you poison again or better to say honey hahaha
> 
> Thank you



Good honey is healthy.


----------



## rudi0504

anakchan said:


> Q: Is the PAD Evoluzione needed with the UM 50 Pro?




Hi Sean 

I hear hiss on my Westone um 50 pro 
If I add Pad Evoluzione , my um 50 pro has more black background , minus only that I must turn the volume from Wagnus Lauder than without 
Pad Evoluzione .


----------



## rudi0504

yiokuan said:


> Got it for a bargain from a close buddy who is crazy with high end setup several years back , but he had since went MIA 4 years ago. Didn't use it any more since I went into personnel audio.
> But I know their Bridge has 2 configurations, not sure whether this is Dreamline series. It is a 2Mx2 cable. My wallet will be fat if I can fabricate many ICs!
> But couldn't do it because of sentimental value and also I am quite satisfy with my current ICs with Wagnus.
> 
> Here is a snap shot.




Look promising hahaha 
Please don't cut them


----------



## rudi0504

yiokuan said:


> Good honey is healthy.




You are right

Bee honey is healthy 
The other honey is poison too


----------



## rudi0504

My Two Best sounding Amps from all My portable collection are 

Wagnus Epsilon S 
Bakoon HDA 5520


----------



## rudi0504

My First comparison between Wagnus Epsilon S vs Bakoon HDA 5520 

Source : AK 240 
Amp : Wagnus Epsilon S 
 Bakoon HDA 5520 
Headphone : LCD X
 Ultrasone Sig Pro 
 Abyss 1266 
Cable : IC Cryatal Cabke Standard Diamond 

My First impression :

High : 
Wagnus : has better extended High , has better detail abd clarity , that i hear The cymbals more presents mad better 
 Detail 
Bakoon : has less Slightly clarity and not so extended like My Wagnus 

Mod : 
Wagnus : very sweet and natural sounding mid , better clarity and cleaner and Clearer mid 
Bakoon : very sweet too , but the pronounce is not so Clear like My Wagnus , slighly more forward midrange 

Bass : 
Wagnus : very Good bass impact and very deep bass reproduction , has better detail and clarity 
Bakoon : has more bass volume , bass detail is not as Good as Wagnus , it is not Far behind Wagnus 

Separation :
Wagnus : has better music separator , that i can detect individual intrument more easier 
Bakoon : separation is not Far behind Wagnus 

Soundstage :
Wagnus : has The widest and very Good Depth and tall In portable amp , more 3 D soundstage 
Bakoon: less Wide has better Depth 

Overall :

Wagnus : 
Is better In clarity and detail , mid is Clearer and bass has better detail and cleaner 
Has Less Power than Bakoon 
Wagnus is very Good pair With iems and Easy to drive headphone 

Bakoon :
Has slighkt less clarity , ot is not Far behind , very sweet mid too , bass has more Deep but not so clean like Wagnus 
Has bigger Power 
Bakoon is very Good to drive hard to drive headphone like Abyss 1266 

These Two Amps are My Best transportable amp from all My Amps collection 

No Amps are perfect , every Time coming out New Amps With better sound quality , it is matter Of Synergy 
Pair With Your headphone 

IMO


----------



## nles

Thanks for sharing. Did you try pairing it both with LCD-3? Plan to head down to STC tomorrow.


----------



## rudi0504

nles said:


> Thanks for sharing. Did you try pairing it both with LCD-3? Plan to head down to STC tomorrow.




You are welcome 
Yes i Did 
These Two High End portable Amps are recomanded 
IMO


----------



## yiokuan

rudi0504 said:


> You are right
> 
> Bee honey is healthy
> The other honey is poison too




Pak Rudi, your bee honey is too good to ignore. Guess what, cut 0.5m off my crystal bridge this morning and fabricated a few ICs with different combinations. 

Doing it on single core though is already good but not good enough to my liking. When I double it, the sound is just incredible when it is used between DAP and Wagnus Valvola. Crystal cable is really excellent for clarity across the spectrum, vocal is equally impressive. 

Finally a cable that I have not been using for several years, pairs very well with my Neotech Copper and Pure silver ICs and of course the excellent Wagnus. 

Laptop>Pure single core silver usb>ME>Crystal Cable 6xCore>Wagnus preamp Valvola>Neotech copper 18AWG>Wagnus amp>Neotech pure silver 24AWG>Evo pad> Jena Lads ultra wires> VE6. 

Listening at 11 o' clock with Lep Zepelin tracks- so bloody addictive. 

IMHO, Wagnus is not only good on SQ, it is also a very versatile amp which allows you to play around/customize your ICs for the optimal output per your music genres. 

I guess the chase for better sound is never ending.


----------



## rudi0504

yiokuan said:


> Pak Rudi, your bee honey is too good to ignore. Guess what, cut 0.5m off my crystal bridge this morning and fabricated a few ICs with different combinations.
> 
> Doing it on single core though is already good but not good enough to my liking. When I double it, the sound is just incredible when it is used between DAP and Wagnus Valvola. Crystal cable is really excellent for clarity across the spectrum, vocal is equally impressive.
> 
> ...




Congrats Yiokuan

I am very Happy to hear that you like very much Your Crystal Cable 

IMO Crystal Cable is One OF The Best IC In The World , Only The prce is not The Best


----------



## zachchen1996

yiokuan said:


> Pak Rudi, your bee honey is too good to ignore. Guess what, cut 0.5m off my crystal bridge this morning and fabricated a few ICs with different combinations.
> 
> Doing it on single core though is already good but not good enough to my liking. When I double it, the sound is just incredible when it is used between DAP and Wagnus Valvola. Crystal cable is really excellent for clarity across the spectrum, vocal is equally impressive.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm contemplating buying a set of Crystal Cable Dreamline Plus jumper cables in order to re-terminate them into mini to mini cables.


----------



## zachchen1996

yiokuan said:


> cut 0.5m off my crystal bridge this morning and fabricated a few ICs with different combinations.


 
  
 Did you re-terminate the cables yourself?


----------



## zachchen1996

Finally ordering the Alpha Valvola & Pad Evoluzione tomorrow, so excited.


----------



## yiokuan

zachchen1996 said:


> I'm contemplating buying a set of Crystal Cable Dreamline Plus jumper cables in order to re-terminate them into mini to mini cables.




For better flexibilty on how you want to re-terminate or fabricate, you probably need 2 sets of jumper cables for 3 ICs for our new Wagnus set up. IMO, the Crystal Cable pairs really good with Wagnus. Got to thanks Rudi for his poison tonic. 



zachchen1996 said:


> Did you re-terminate the cables yourself?



Yes, I did all my cables. On current just own 2 after market cables, Toxic Virus and stage93 silver. 



zachchen1996 said:


> Finally ordering the Alpha Valvola & Pad Evoluzione tomorrow, so excited.



You have the right for being so and you are likely to lose some sleep over the expansive soundstage and fidelity sound- That bloody preamp make a lot of different to my ears even without the Evo pad. Your NT6 have finally found her mate. I demoed the 2 model a year back and was impressed.


----------



## yiokuan

Spend sometime earlier to satisfy my curiosity and fabricated a coaxial cable just to test out whether without 75ohms matters. Using Furutech U-OFC FC-62 coz the silver core type insulation is to fat for my RCA and mono. Hooked it to my b-DAC using my DX90, and it works pretty good. Didn't hear any distortion which my stock cable did. 

Overall soundstage expanded further- full bloodied. Impressive low and drumming- blissful IMO. Wagnus can really scale.


----------



## zachchen1996

After ordering, how long did it take you guys to receive your alpha valvola & pad evo?


----------



## yiokuan

7 days for Music Acoustics.


----------



## zachchen1996

Ahh ok, I ordered directly from Haru Wagnus so it has to ship from Japan.
 Probably going to make the order for the 30cm Crystal Cable Dreamline Plus Jumper cable tonight. (for making into 3 mini to mini cables)


----------



## delrosa81

May I ask where to order Wagnus amps? I tried googling and all but they don seem to have a website....Thanks in advance!


----------



## zachchen1996

delrosa81 said:


> May I ask where to order Wagnus amps? I tried googling and all but they don seem to have a website....Thanks in advance!


 
  
 You can order directly from Haru Wagnus at wagnus@me.com
  
 What gear are you planning on using the epsilon s with?


----------



## delrosa81

zachchen1996 said:


> You can order directly from Haru Wagnus at wagnus@me.com
> 
> What gear are you planning on using the epsilon s with?


 

 Thanks zachchen1996! I was hoping to look at their webpage to browse thru their range of products and decide from there.
  
 I plan on using the chord hugo with the Wagnus and try out its sound.


----------



## zachchen1996

delrosa81 said:


> *chord hugo with the Wagnus*


 
  
 I tried it myself and just ... NO, they sound like poop together. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Consider yourself warned hahah
  

  
 On the other hand I find the VentureCraft GO-DAP DD Limited 12V to have absolutely fantastic synergy with the wagnus.


----------



## delrosa81

zachchen1996 said:


> NO, they sound like poop together.
> Consider yourself warned hahah


 

 OMG! Then I better not do that combo. But just to ask, if I just use a DAP with the wagnus, will it be better than the chord hugo? In your personal opinion of cos. Thanks


----------



## zachchen1996

delrosa81 said:


> OMG! Then I better not do that combo. But just to ask, if I just use a DAP with the wagnus, will it be better than the chord hugo? In your personal opinion of cos. Thanks


 
  
 In my personal opinion, the VentureCraft GO-DAP DD Limited 12V w/ Wagnus is better than the Hugo. (For IEMs)
  
 Hugo's overpriced & overrated IMO.
  
 I'm thinking the upcoming Fiio X7 or Light Harmonic Geek Wave DAP w/ Wagnus would be fantastic end game portable rigs.


----------



## audionewbi

I think the safer option is to get the Hugo, honestly wagnus is overpriced, its internal is probably $80-100, you are paying for getting hand built amp by the designer. I personally don't think paying 1k for this amp was a wise move on my behalf but I still enjoy it as I wanted to get it for a long time. 

Wagnus sounds good but it has few major design issues that I personally don't recommend to anyone unless they are truly an enthusiastic who are in it for fun of trying new things, it will truly disappoint alot of new comers into this hobby.


----------



## delrosa81

zachchen1996 said:


> In my personal opinion, the VentureCraft GO-DAP DD Limited 12V w/ Wagnus is better than the Hugo. (For IEMs)
> 
> Hugo's overpriced & overrated IMO.
> 
> I'm thinking the upcoming Fiio X7 or Light Harmonic Geek Wave DAP w/ Wagnus would be fantastic end game portable rigs.


 

 Im googling for more info on the venturecraft that you mentioned as I type now.
  
 Maybe I haven had much exposure to that many amps and for now I find the hugo is the best in my equipment inventory.
  
 Yeah, Im waiting for the X7 as well but Im sure it would be yours nor my end game portable rigs as there will always be something newer and better coming out lol


----------



## delrosa81

audionewbi said:


> I think the safer option is to get the Hugo, honestly wagnus is overpriced, its internal is probably $80-100, you are paying for getting hand built amp by the designer. I personally don't think paying 1k for this amp was a wise move on my behalf but I still enjoy it as I wanted to get it for a long time.
> 
> Wagnus sounds good but it has few major design issues that I personally don't recommend to anyone unless they are truly an enthusiastic who are in it for fun of trying new things, it will truly disappoint alot of new comers into this hobby.


 

 I do have the Hugo and I like it but the quest for the ultimate sound never ends so I thought to get the Wagnus to try it out. Yeah I guess even the Hugo is overpriced as well but still I feel its a worthwhile investment IMO.
  
 Could you share some of the major design flaws so I can have a better idea what to expect?
  
 Many thanks for sharing


----------



## zachchen1996

audionewbi said:


> I think the safer option is to get the Hugo, honestly wagnus is overpriced, its internal is probably $80-100, you are paying for getting hand built amp by the designer. I personally don't think paying 1k for this amp was a wise move on my behalf but I still enjoy it as I wanted to get it for a long time.
> 
> Wagnus sounds good but it has few major design issues that I personally don't recommend to anyone unless they are truly an enthusiastic who are in it for fun of trying new things, it will truly disappoint alot of new comers into this hobby.


 
  
 I have to completely disagree with you on this one. The Wagnus is worth every cent & it's the hugo that is overpriced & disappointing IMO.


----------



## zachchen1996

delrosa81 said:


> Could you share some of the major design flaws so I can have a better idea what to expect?


 
  
 The "design flaw" is that you have to swap out 2 AA rechargeable batteries every time the power runs out.


----------



## delrosa81

zachchen1996 said:


> The "design flaw" is that you have to swap out 2 AA rechargeable batteries every time the power runs out.


 

 Oh, it cant be plugged into to recharge, that does seem abit of a hassle though but if the sound is good, I don mind


----------



## zachchen1996

delrosa81 said:


> Oh, it cant be plugged into to recharge, that does seem abit of a hassle though but if the sound is good, I don mind


 
  
 What earphones are you planning on using with the wagnus?
 If they are really sensitive, you might also want to consider ordering the wagnus pad evoluzione as well.


----------



## delrosa81

zachchen1996 said:


> What earphones are you planning on using with the wagnus?
> If they are really sensitive, you might also want to consider ordering the wagnus pad evoluzione as well.


 

 I only have 3 at the moment but I would most probably be using the Shure 846 to go with the wagnus. Wow, whats the wagnus pad evoluzione?


----------



## zachchen1996

delrosa81 said:


> I only have 3 at the moment but I would most probably be using the Shure 846 to go with the wagnus. Wow, whats the wagnus pad evoluzione?


 
  
 It's an attenuator. It'll give you more volume range with your iems.


----------



## delrosa81

zachchen1996 said:


> It's an attenuator. It'll give you more volume range with your iems.


 

 Oic, interesting, I have lots to learn! Thanks for sharing zachchen1996!


----------



## zachchen1996

delrosa81 said:


> Oic, interesting, I have lots to learn! Thanks for sharing zachchen1996!


 
  
 My pleasure! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 btw, here's Haru Wagnus' website: http://wagnus.exblog.jp/


----------



## audionewbi

delrosa81 said:


> I do have the Hugo and I like it but the quest for the ultimate sound never ends so I thought to get the Wagnus to try it out. Yeah I guess even the Hugo is overpriced as well but still I feel its a worthwhile investment IMO.
> 
> Could you share some of the major design flaws so I can have a better idea what to expect?
> 
> Many thanks for sharing


 
 Adding the Wagnus in HUGO did not work for me, if did not scale up the sound at all. Some might interpert it as a bad synergy pairing I simply thought that means that HUGO line out was already good enough that wagnus could not add to it.
  
 As far as the flaws goes to me it is a)lack of gain control (all other major amps of same price has that ), b) step attenuator means that with certain gears I do not get the volume I want: c) battery runs out way too quick, it just does not make sense why the designer did not use a larger battery, it certain has space inside the casing.
  
 For some wagnus is great, for me it is great if I ignore the price but with the price in mind it is no way a value. However I am still keeping it if that means anything to you.


----------



## zachchen1996

Well I'll have to agree that the design of the wagnus could have been better.
 But to be fair, the hugo is very poorly designed as well LOL


----------



## zachchen1996

audionewbi said:


> HUGO line out was already good enough that wagnus could not add to it.


 
  
 My opinion is opposite to yours here as well.
  
 To me, it was the Hugo's line out that wasn't good enough & could not add anything beneficial to the Wagnus.
 All in all a very mediocre & disappointing DAC. :/


----------



## delrosa81

audionewbi said:


> Adding the Wagnus in HUGO did not work for me, if did not scale up the sound at all. Some might interpert it as a bad synergy pairing I simply thought that means that HUGO line out was already good enough that wagnus could not add to it.
> 
> As far as the flaws goes to me it is a)lack of gain control (all other major amps of same price has that ), b) step attenuator means that with certain gears I do not get the volume I want: c) battery runs out way too quick, it just does not make sense why the designer did not use a larger battery, it certain has space inside the casing.
> 
> For some wagnus is great, for me it is great if I ignore the price but with the price in mind it is no way a value. However I am still keeping it if that means anything to you.


 
  
  
 Thanks audionewbi for the headsup on the flaws on the wagnus and I appreciate the sharing of info here


----------



## zachchen1996

delrosa81 said:


> Thanks audionewbi for the headsup on the flaws on the wagnus and I appreciate the sharing of info here


 
  
 Oh regarding battery life, I_ think _I get around 7 hours ish.


----------



## delrosa81

zachchen1996 said:


> Oh regarding battery life, I_ think _I get around 7 hours ish.


 

 I think 7 hours is pretty acceptable to me, my Sony PHA-2 gets only around 5 to 6 if I hook it up digitally.


----------



## yiokuan

Hope the Wagnus folks are hearing us and bring these feedback to their R&D dept- built another amp which is smaller with longer battery life without sacrificing their current sound signature. And top it up with a fine sounding DAC or DAP, i would go for it with no "AK" to my head of course. 

Though I don't own a Hugo but I have demoed it coupled of times, it just didn't captivate me like Wagnus did, opinions were based on my music genres and the gears that I own.

Delrosa, i am jT and obseved you quite active on the local thread. I used to chill out at E1 on Sat afternoon. Could be there this weekend with my gears, and if you happen to be there as well, you can try my Wagnus, then weigh the pros and cons before you decide. IMO, this is one of the best amp I have heard since I went into personnel audio.


----------



## delrosa81

yiokuan said:


> Hope the Wagnus folks are hearing us and bring these feedback to their R&D dept- built another amp which is smaller with longer battery life without sacrificing their current sound signature. And top it up with a fine sounding DAC or DAP, i would go for it with no "AK" to my head of course.
> 
> Though I don't own a Hugo but I have demoed it coupled of times, it just didn't captivate me like Wagnus did, opinions were based on my music genres and the gears that I own.
> 
> Delrosa, i am jT and obseved you quite active on the local thread. I used to chill out at E1 on Sat afternoon. Could be there this weekend with my gears, and if you happen to be there as well, you can try my Wagnus, then weigh the pros and cons before you decide. IMO, this is one of the best amp I have heard since I went into personnel audio.


 

 Thanks Yiokuan aka jT ! Sure! I usually only go town on sundays and I know E1 is closed on sundays, my kid is still very young now and means I cant relli indulge much time on weekends but will try to drop by and say hi to you guys!


----------



## yiokuan

delrosa81 said:


> I think 7 hours is pretty acceptable to me, my Sony PHA-2 gets only around 5 to 6 if I hook it up digitally.



 If you like PHA-2, you could love Wagnus. PHA-2 is like a small brother to Wagnus. 

Btw, the battery life span on the preamp will last 4hrs 15mins on 2450mAh.


----------



## delrosa81

yiokuan said:


> If you like PHA-2, you could love Wagnus. PHA-2 is like a small brother to Wagnus.
> 
> Btw, the battery life span on the preamp will last 4hrs 15mins on 2450mAh.


 

 Really!? Oh shucks, I think Im gonna have a hole in my pocket soon lol!
  
 Just to share, I hooked my PHA-2 line out to the E12DIY and I didnt really like the sound much and left the rig one side, till recently I removed the E12DIY and listened purely to just ZX-1 + PHA-2 and found that I loved the sound, and now I listen to it more. Now hearing you say this, Im very very tempted lol.
  
 On a side note however, I hooked up the AK120 to the E12DIY and sounded good to me though so Im guessing the PHA-2 + E12DIY isnt a good combo.


----------



## yiokuan

To me, you are stepping down if you hook PHA-2 to E12. Ya, PHA-2 and ZX-1 combo is great as PHA-2 adds the power that ZX-1 is missing.


----------



## delrosa81

yiokuan said:


> To me, you are stepping down if you hook PHA-2 to E12. Ya, PHA-2 and ZX-1 combo is great as PHA-2 adds the power that ZX-1 is missing.


 

 Yes I think you are right, the sound becomes "metallic" and "cold". The PHA-2 and ZX-1 combo is dynamic yet not too cool nor warm. Just nice, my personal feeling.


----------



## zachchen1996

yiokuan said:


> To me, you are stepping down if you hook PHA-2 to E12. Ya, PHA-2 and ZX-1 combo is great as PHA-2 adds the power that ZX-1 is missing.


 
  
 Finally ordered the 30cm Crystal Cable Dreamline Plus Jumper cable. Now I'll need to find someone to fabricate it into 3 separate mini to mini's.
 Do you have any suggestions as to who could do it for me? (I can't do DIY, no way hahaha) Thanks in advance!


----------



## yiokuan

zachchen1996 said:


> Ahh ok, I ordered directly from Haru Wagnus so it has to ship from Japan.
> Probably going to make the order for the 30cm Crystal Cable Dreamline Plus Jumper cable tonight. (for making into 3 mini to mini cables)




Zachchen, you could try out the Jena Labs ultra wires if you can diy. This cable is by far the best copper cable I have heard in my collection of copper cables. Better than my favorite Neotech 16AWG. Also a good combination with Crystal cable.


----------



## yiokuan

zachchen1996 said:


> Finally ordered the 30cm Crystal Cable Dreamline Plus Jumper cable. Now I'll need to find someone to fabricate it into 3 separate mini to mini's.
> Do you have any suggestions as to who could do it for me? (I can't do DIY, no way hahaha) Thanks in advance!



No problem if you are in Singapore.


----------



## zachchen1996

yiokuan said:


> No problem if you are in Singapore.


 
  
 Unfortunately I live in the US


----------



## yiokuan

zachchen1996 said:


> Unfortunately I live in the US




Find a close buddy who can solder should be able to get the job done. And since it is Dreamline, it deserves good matching 3.5plug like the Furutech.


----------



## zachchen1996

yiokuan said:


> good matching 3.5plug like the Furutech.


 
  
 You mean this one?
  
http://www.furutech.com/2013/03/18/6100/
  

  
 I have a feeling that the Furutech FT-735 (R) will not be big enough to fit the dreamline plus.


----------



## chart54

how about this one
  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MS-Audio-Rhodium-Plated-3-5mm-1-8-Stereo-Audio-Connector-1-pcs/301277036186?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D24642%26meid%3Db85500d9ecb44a309173373ef0554dbf%26pid%3D100011%26prg%3D10413%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D10%26sd%3D301148332412


----------



## yiokuan

zachchen1996 said:


> You mean this one?
> 
> http://www.furutech.com/2013/03/18/6100/
> 
> ...




It fits nicely if using 3 cores on twisted configuration. 


Avoid triple braid as it will become to thick for that 5mm back hole. Unless you decided to use switchcraft. 


Furutech is top quality but price also top. Cost 40 bucks a piece here while the always durable and solid switchcrafft is just 8 bucks. Huge differences in price. 

For switchcraft, get those with the word Chicago on the ground plate.


Anyway, good to decide your choices only after your get your Dreamline.


----------



## yiokuan

chart54 said:


> how about this one
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MS-Audio-Rhodium-Plated-3-5mm-1-8-Stereo-Audio-Connector-1-pcs/301277036186?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D24642%26meid%3Db85500d9ecb44a309173373ef0554dbf%26pid%3D100011%26prg%3D10413%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D10%26sd%3D301148332412




This one cost $9.80 locally. I have a piece which is yet to be used.


----------



## rudi0504

Hi Zach 

For Your CC Dreamline plus , It is better you use Viablue T6

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-x-VIABLUE-T6-3-5MM-STEREO-JACK-PLUG-/181153033942

Your Dream Line plus is like My Dream Line is quiet thick 

Below are My CC ICs:

From left to right :

Oyaide Gold : CC Reference Diamond 4 braided 
Viablue T6small : CC Standard Diamond 
Viablue T 6 : CC 
Viablue T 6 : CC Dreamline


----------



## rudi0504

My Friday night set Up With full Crystal Cable ICs :

Source : AK 120 Titan Mod 
Pre Amp : Wagnus Valvola Tube buffer 
Amp,: Wagnus Epdilon S 
Headphone : LCD 3 Fazor With SAA Endorphin 
Cable : 
AK 120 Titan mod to Wagnus Valvola > CC Standard Diamond 
Wagnus Valvola to Wagnus Epsilon S > CC Dreamline 
Wagnus Epsilon S to LCD Fazor > CC Dreamline Female mini to mini male plug = to give better pronounce In all frequencuesd 

Sound Quality :

Wagnus Epsilon S set Up plus CC ICs cable can produce incredible sound quality In My LCD 3 F

IMO


----------



## zachchen1996

rudi0504 said:


> Hi Zach
> 
> For Your CC Dreamline plus , It is better you use Viablue T6
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-x-VIABLUE-T6-3-5MM-STEREO-JACK-PLUG-/181153033942


 
  
 Furutech plug only $30 each in US, but this Viablue T6 plug cost $200 each??!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Is there anywhere else I can get them for a cheaper price?


----------



## yiokuan

rudi0504 said:


> Hi Zach
> 
> For Your CC Dreamline plus , It is better you use Viablue T6
> 
> ...




Wow, those Dreamline is much thicker than Diamond. So, T6 would be a better choice.


----------



## yiokuan

zachchen1996 said:


> Furutech plug only $30 each in US, but this Viablue T6 plug cost $200 each??!! h34r:
> 
> Is there anywhere else I can get them for a cheaper price?




Try this but it could OEM. Buy 10 pieces slightly cheaper. 
http://www.avoutlet.com/index.php?dispatch=categories.view&category_id=640.


----------



## zachchen1996

yiokuan said:


> Try this but it could OEM. Buy 10 pieces slightly cheaper.
> http://www.avoutlet.com/index.php?dispatch=categories.view&category_id=640.


 
  
 Thanks, just checked the viablue website for USA dealers & AV Outlet is indeed an official dealer!
 $11.49 per plug is _much_ more reasonable than $200 hahaha
  
 Whoever is selling those viablue t6 plugs for $200 each is a scammer.


----------



## zachchen1996

chart54 said:


> how about this one
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MS-Audio-Rhodium-Plated-3-5mm-1-8-Stereo-Audio-Connector-1-pcs/301277036186?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D24642%26meid%3Db85500d9ecb44a309173373ef0554dbf%26pid%3D100011%26prg%3D10413%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D10%26sd%3D301148332412


 
  
 Wow, the vintage audio lab rhodium carbon fiber mini plug looks _really_ nice, much nicer looking than the viablue one.
 Think I might go for this one rather than the viablue.


----------



## SilverEars

zachchen1996 said:


> My opinion is opposite to yours here as well.
> 
> To me, it was the Hugo's line out that wasn't good enough & could not add anything beneficial to the Wagnus.
> All in all a very mediocre & disappointing DAC. :/


 
 yeah, I felt the same about it's line-out and likely the case with what's been experience with the Wagnus. Hugo line-out sucks.  Headphone out wasn't too bad with iems though.  Very resolving.
  
 Wagnus sounds like it has too much gain. Wouldn't have been nice if the had a gain switch for folks that needs to use for iems?  What are you matching up the Wagus with?  
  
 What is it about the Wagnus sound you like over the  Vorzuge?  Vorzuge seems like a good performer and it included a gain switch.


----------



## zachchen1996

silverears said:


> yeah, I felt the same about it's line-out and likely the case with what's been experience with the Wagnus. Hugo line-out sucks.  Headphone out wasn't too bad with iems though.  Very resolving.
> 
> Wagnus sounds like it has too much gain. Wouldn't have been nice if the had a gain switch for folks that needs to use for iems?  What are you matching up the Wagus with?
> 
> What is it about the Wagnus sound you like over the  Vorzuge?  Vorzuge seems like a good performer and it included a gain switch.


 
  
 The wagnus alpha valvola preamp & wagnus pad evoluzione attenuator I ordered are still on the way.
  
 My rig will soon be:
  
 venturecraft go-dap dd limited 12v (in the future might be replaced by lh geek wave xd 128 depending on how it turns out) ---> crystal cable dreamline plus ---> wagnus alpha valvola ---> crystal cable dreamline plus ---> wagnus epsilon s ---> crystal cable dreamline plus ---> wagnus pad evoluzione ---> siltech duchess crown ---> hidition nt-6 pro
  
 Been quite a long time since I heard the pure ii, but let's just say the epsilon s is in a whole different league. 
  
 What's your nt-6 rig right now? Just benchmark dac2 direct to nt-6 right?


----------



## SilverEars

zachchen1996 said:


> The wagnus alpha valvola preamp & wagnus pad evoluzione attenuator I ordered are still on the way.
> 
> My rig will soon be:
> 
> ...


 
 Wow, quite a setup.  I'm guessing that the go-dap is a great portable source.  Why do you like it better than the Hugo?  
  
 Yes, and not portable.  Been using AK240 as portable, but the DAC2 is to my liking as the stage is super wide and dynamics have lots of depth.  Loving it.  It's too bad I can only use it at home unless I can carry around a car battery and my laptop with me.


----------



## yiokuan

Wow, the vintage audio lab rhodium carbon fiber mini plug looks _really_ nice, much nicer looking than the viablue one.
Think I might go for this one rather than the viablue.
[/quote]

Absolutely nice and cheap. And with that bigger backhole, you shouldn't have any issue doing braiding. 

Have you try the Fujitsu enelope? IMO, I feel Wagnus sounds better with it than Sanyo.


----------



## rudi0504

zachchen1996 said:


> The wagnus alpha valvola preamp & wagnus pad evoluzione attenuator I ordered are still on the way.
> 
> My rig will soon be:
> 
> ...




This one TOTL portable set up you build there Zach 
Congrats for your new TOTL Wagnus set up 
You will love more than before , more or less like mine set up 

Please add one more poison :

From Pad Evoluzione > Ciems add :
Crystal Cable Dream Line plus female to male mini plug 

You will say WOOOW hahaha


----------



## rudi0504

yiokuan said:


> Wow, the vintage audio lab rhodium carbon fiber mini plug looks _really_ nice, much nicer looking than the viablue one.
> Think I might go for this one rather than the viablue.




Absolutely nice and cheap. And with that bigger backhole, you shouldn't have any issue doing braiding. 

Have you try the Fujitsu enelope? IMO, I feel Wagnus sounds better with it than Sanyo. 
[/quote]

Hi yiokuan 
I haven't tried Fujitsu Eneloop 
Sofar my best sounding batteries are Sanyo Eneloop XX and Panasonic Eneloop Pro japan edition 

I bought Panasonic Eneloop Pro first time from Singapore 
Cost very expensive for 4 set batteries is S $ 29,90 

And my friend help me to buy from EBay japan seller , it is Panasonic japan edition 
Cost for 4 sets batteries + charger only $ 45 USD , that's mean 4 sets batteries cost only $ 15 USD 

SQ between two Panasonic international version and Japan version is different 
Panasonic Eneloop pro japan version (has yellow colour ) SQ
Better clarity , more weight and last longer 

If you buy please buy Panasonic Eneloop pro japan Edotion 

IMO


----------



## yiokuan

rudi0504 said:


> Hi yiokuan
> I haven't tried Fujitsu Eneloop
> Sofar my best sounding batteries are Sanyo Eneloop XX and Panasonic Eneloop Pro japan edition
> 
> ...




Sure Rudi. I have yet to try out the Panasonic and will probably grab some of those when I am in City area this weekend. 

Crystal cable is really good with Wagnus, I am hooked after I fabricate an IEM cable for VE6. Sound like, like you said earlier to Zach- TOTL sound and it remind me a little of my previous Dunlavy speaker.


----------



## zachchen1996

yiokuan said:


> I am hooked after I fabricate an IEM cable for VE6


 
  
 CC Piccolino?


----------



## yiokuan

zachchen1996 said:


> CC Piccolino?




Nope, Piccolino is a little thin sounding. It's from my Crystal Bridge which I cannibalized for all my various mini and mini to RCA for my desktop DAC. But that damn USB for my laptop just doesn't work. Will probably trouble this weekend to find out why if I have he spare time.

Tbh, i am deep in that Crystal cable rabbit hole. Here is the poison.


----------



## zachchen1996

yiokuan said:


> Nope, Piccolino is a little thin sounding. It's from my Crystal Bridge which I cannibalized for all my various mini and mini to RCA for my desktop DAC. But that damn USB for my laptop just doesn't work. Will probably trouble this weekend to find out why if I have he spare time.
> 
> Tbh, i am deep in that Crystal cable rabbit hole. Here is the poison.


 
  
 Wow, that looks nice!
 In order to fabricate a 4ft. long iem cable, do you need to get _two_ 4ft. long cables? How does that work?


----------



## yiokuan

This picture is much clearer.


----------



## zachchen1996

yiokuan said:


> This picture is much clearer.


 
  
 Thanks. So If I order a single reference diamond xlr cable, then that should probably be enough to make an iem cable.
 I can't decide whether to go for the siltech duchess crown or crystal cable for an iem cable.


----------



## yiokuan

zachchen1996 said:


> Wow, that looks nice!
> In order to fabricate a 4ft. long iem cable, do you need to get _two_ 4ft. long cables? How does that work?




Yep, 2x4ft is good enough. The cable is built in a coaxial manner, meaning with screen and an inner solid core. Use the inner solid core as signal and the screen as ground. Doesn't need to use 4 cable like others. 

One on the left is stripped. Right unstripped, and that black thing is the insulation. 


In fact, I am going to fabricate a SPDIF over the weekend and see how it goes. Current using Furutech pure silver with my DX90 coax out. And this baby is no slouch as it fetches the best( sonic) out of the DX90 to my TentLabs B-DAC before going to the Wagnus.


----------



## yiokuan

zachchen1996 said:


> Thanks. So If I order a single reference diamond xlr cable, then that should probably be enough to make an iem cable.
> I can't decide whether to go for the siltech duchess crown or crystal cable for an iem cable. :confused_face:




Well, they're the same family. Sound wise should be similar I guess. I read they used Reference for power cable as well, so it must be good.


----------



## yiokuan

zachchen1996 said:


> Thanks. So If I order a single reference diamond xlr cable, then that should probably be enough to make an iem cable.
> I can't decide whether to go for the siltech duchess crown or crystal cable for an iem cable. :confused_face:




Zach, I believe my cable is standard diamond. If our are going for reference, I think it is slightly thicker, and this cable is not flexible like the Piccolino- it is stiff and only suitable for home use. I just try it out of curiosity and ends up getting hooked.


----------



## rudi0504

My Wagnus Audiophile set Up 

Source : IBasso HDP R10 as pure Transport 
Dac / Amp : Chord Hugo as pure DAC
Amp : Wagnus Epsilon S 
Attenautor : Wagnus PAD Evoluzione 
Iem : Fit Ear MH 335 DW SR Prototype 
Cable :
Coax cable : Crystal Cable Standard Diamond 
RCA to mini : Alo Audio cable 

Like i already mentioned On another thread that :
IBasso HDP R 10 strong Point are : Line Out and Coax Out
Chord Hugo is strong : In Line In 

Tonite i have pair these Two together , The result from SQ like below 

High : excellent Detail and top notch clarity ,very smooth and very Clear never i heard from Other DAP as source 
Mid : very sweet , intimate and very Good pronounce and very Clear too
Bass : very Deep and very Good bass impact wlth very Good In detail 
Separation : excellent that The instrument Placement very Easy to detect 
Soundstage : is 3 D soundstage like In big concert hall 
Background : very black background 
Hiss : got Slightly hiss , overal does not disturb Me, This set Up For sensitive iem like Fit Ear need Attenauthor Wagnus PAD Evoluzione 
 To minimize the hiss 

Overall :

With source combo from Ibasso HDPR 10 + Chord Hugo > pair With Wagnus Epsilon S
Is Audiophile sound quality , like You hear from big High End can set Up .
So Far Best Synergy With Fit Ear MH 335 DW SR.

I like the High presentation so smooth With very Good In detail and excellent clarity and very Good Tranciient 
The cymbals is the Best i Ever heard from This set Up 

Mid so sweet and intimate MD very Good pronounce and very Clear 

Bass is so clean and Fast and very Good In detail and can going Deep too

Sofar This is the Best source For My Wagnus Epsilon S to drive iems MD Low impedance headphones like TH 900, LCD X, XC and 3 Fazor

IMO


----------



## rudi0504

Sunday evening set up 

Source : Sony Walkman ZX1
Amp :Wagnus Epsilon S prototype 000
Iem : Fit Ear MH 335 DW Studio Reference prototype 
Cable : IC Crystal Cable with Sony LOD
 Fit Ear 000 cable 

My impression : 

High : very detail , clear and clean extended high 
Mid : very sweet and natural 
Bass : very deep and fast sounding Bass with very good impact 
Separation : excellent that I can hear the music placement on the right position 
Soundstage : very wide and very depth with this combo 
Hiss : got slightly hiss , I can put in between my Aitenauthor Wagnus PAD Evoluzione to minimize the HISS but NOT the 
 SQ 

Overall : one of my best set up for Fit Ear MH 335 DW Studio Reference 





IMO,


----------



## rudi0504

One level SQ up above my set up below :

Source : AK 120 Titan mod
Pre amp : Wagnus Valvola tube pre amp 000
Amp : Wagnus Epsilon S prototype 000
CIEM : Fit Ear MH 335 DW Studio Reference prototype 
Cable : IC Crystal Cable Dreamline
Crystal Cable 
Fit Ear 000 cable

Sound quality : 
Is one level up from my set up below Sony ZX 1 + Wagnus Epsilon S 
It is incredible sound quality with high has better detail and clarity , mid more sweet and has better pronounce , bass has more impact and solid ,
Better separation , wider soundstage 
IMO


----------



## zachchen1996

The ALPHA VALVOLA & PAD EVOLUZIONE should be arriving from Japan this week! Eneloop Pro batteries all charged up in anticipation of the arrival.
 Sadly my Crystal Cable Dreamline Plus still has not shipped out yet. 
  
 I'll also be ordering a Wireworld Platinum Eclipse 7 headphone cable this week so I can get it re-terminated for my NT-6 Pro.
  
 Hopefully this will all be worth it!


----------



## rudi0504

zachchen1996 said:


> The ALPHA VALVOLA & PAD EVOLUZIONE should be arriving from Japan this week! Eneloop Pro batteries all charged up in anticipation of the arrival.
> Sadly my Crystal Cable Dreamline Plus still has not shipped out yet.
> 
> I'll also be ordering a Wireworld Platinum Eclipse 7 headphone cable this week so I can get it re-terminated for my NT-6 Pro.
> ...




Congrats Zach 

Please share your impression


----------



## zachchen1996

rudi0504 said:


> My Wagnus Audiophile set Up
> 
> Chord Hugo > pair With Wagnus Epsilon S


 
  
 Interesting that you like the Hugo / Epsilon S combo because I really didn't like it! xD


----------



## rudi0504

zachchen1996 said:


> Interesting that you like the Hugo / Epsilon S combo because I really didn't like it! xD




Please try this set up again with your Crystal. Cable DreamLine Plus , you will like it


----------



## zachchen1996




----------



## zachchen1996

Wagnus stuff is here! Woo!
 Wireworld Platinum Eclipse 7 Cable is currently getting re-terminated for CIEM use.
 Crystal Cable Dreamline Plus STILL hasn't shipped 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 All I can say is that the ALPHA VALVOLA makes the sound more natural without reducing clarity / transparency / detail, instruments have fantastic timbre, sound is 'fuller' than before. Soundstage has more depth to it now, soundstage is now a bit more oval shaped, reaching farther back. It will be the epsilon s' best friend 
  
 With the PAD EVOLUZIONE I finally have no hiss with my NT6 Pro, background is now black, I also have all the volume range I want yay! 
  
 GO-DAP DD Limited 12v w/ VALVOLA w/ Epsilon s w/ PAD EVO w/ NT6 Pro is truly a stunning combination, very very happy.
  
 Thanks Haru Wagnus!
  
 Now just waiting on the cables...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Thank you my good friend Rudi for recommending me to get the VALVOLA & PAD EVO!


----------



## yiokuan

Congrats Zach. The Crystal Cable sure gonna make your Wagnus setup sounds even more heavenly. 

Rudi is right about Crystal Cable pairing with Hugo. IMO, i do find Hugo sound a little flat when using the coaxial stock cable. But a different animal when using Crystal Cable as SPDIF. Those basslines and drums that i crave for becomes more "meaty" when I demoed it with my set of Crystal Cables. Demoed it using Joe Satriani album, Joe Satriani coz I find this is one of the best lead albums to test audio gears across the spectrum especially tracks like IF & SMF. 

End of the day, I still prefer the effortless Wagnus setup sound signature with Full Crystal Cables. 

Had been enjoying the followings setup with Crystal Cable Standard Diamond including IEM cable for the past weeks and damn addictive.

When in the living room:
DX90>SPDIF(CC or at times using Furutech Pure Silver)>TentLabs b-DAC> CC RCA to Mini> Wagnus Preamp> CC mini > Wagnus amp> CC mini > Wagnus EVO Pad > CC IEM > VE6. 

When relaxing on my bed:
DX90(Nano) > CC mini > Wagnus Pre> CC Mini> Wagnus amp> CC mini> Wagnus EVO Pad> CC IEM > VE6. 

Seldom bring my gear out, but nowadays using this though at times getting strange stares probably due to Crystal Cable.
DX90 or IPhone 4S> CC IEM > VE6.

Sorry, just couldn't upload the photos.


----------



## zachchen1996

yiokuan said:


> Congrats Zach. The Crystal Cable sure gonna make your Wagnus setup sounds even more heavenly.
> 
> Rudi is right about Crystal Cable pairing with Hugo. IMO, i do find Hugo sound a little flat when using the coaxial stock cable. But a different animal when using Crystal Cable as SPDIF. Those basslines and drums that i crave for becomes more "meaty" when I demoed it with my set of Crystal Cables. Demoed it using Joe Satriani album, Joe Satriani coz I find this is one of the best lead albums to test audio gears across the spectrum especially tracks like IF & SMF.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Sold the Hugo already as I actually found the GO-DAP DD Limited's sound to be much more preferable to my tastes.
  
 I'm eagerly waiting for the release of Light Harmonic's Geek Wave XD 128 DAP which I'm predicting will become the King of DAPs.
  
 Do you know anything about the Wireworld Platinum Eclipse 7? I wonder how it compares to the CC Reference Diamond hmmm


----------



## yiokuan

zachchen1996 said:


> Sold the Hugo already as I actually found the GO-DAP DD Limited's sound to be much more preferable to my tastes.
> 
> I'm eagerly waiting for the release of Light Harmonic's Geek Wave XD 128 DAP which I'm predicting will become the King of DAPs.
> 
> Do you know anything about the Wireworld Platinum Eclipse 7? I wonder how it compares to the CC Reference Diamond hmmm




Will probably wait for your impression of Geek Wave before I commit since our gears are almost similar. 

Wireworld is pretty good in USB stuff but not sure about their cable for IEM. In fact there is a local shop selling a pre-loved Wireworld platinum starlight USB cable for $600, which is quite tempting though. 

Anyway, I am still trying to get my fabricated Crsytal cable USB to sync up with my Tentlabs B-Dac. An ordinary UTP cable can work without issue, why it couldn't work for Cystal cable. Still experimenting.


----------



## rudi0504

zachchen1996 said:


> Wagnus stuff is here! Woo!
> Wireworld Platinum Eclipse 7 Cable is currently getting re-terminated for CIEM use.
> Crystal Cable Dreamline Plus STILL hasn't shipped :confused_face:
> 
> ...




Congrats Zach 

Now your set up are full Wagnus set up like me 
The different only on Wire world Eclipse 7 cable and your DreamLine plus 

Hahaha


----------



## rudi0504

yiokuan said:


> Will probably wait for your impression of Geek Wave before I commit since our gears are almost similar.
> 
> Wireworld is pretty good in USB stuff but not sure about their cable for IEM. In fact there is a local shop selling a pre-loved Wireworld platinum starlight USB cable for $600, which is quite tempting though.
> 
> Anyway, I am still trying to get my fabricated Crsytal cable USB to sync up with my Tentlabs B-Dac. An ordinary UTP cable can work without issue, why it couldn't work for Cystal cable. Still experimenting.




Wire world platinum series USB cable is top notch but very expensive 
I haven't heard CC as USB cable


----------



## rudi0504

yiokuan said:


> Congrats Zach. The Crystal Cable sure gonna make your Wagnus setup sounds even more heavenly.
> 
> Rudi is right about Crystal Cable pairing with Hugo. IMO, i do find Hugo sound a little flat when using the coaxial stock cable. But a different animal when using Crystal Cable as SPDIF. Those basslines and drums that i crave for becomes more "meaty" when I demoed it with my set of Crystal Cables. Demoed it using Joe Satriani album, Joe Satriani coz I find this is one of the best lead albums to test audio gears across the spectrum especially tracks like IF & SMF.
> 
> ...




Thank you for like Crystsl Cable too 

Now 3 of us , you ,Zach and me have the same set up 
Wagnus epsilon S + Wagnus Valvola + PAD Evoluzione + Crystal Cable ICs pair with any high end CIEMs and universal IEM +
High end set up as Portable / tranortable 

IMO


----------



## yiokuan

rudi0504 said:


> Wire world platinum series USB cable is top notch but very expensive
> I haven't heard CC as USB cable




Just couldnt get my fabricated CC USB to sync up with my Tentlabs b-Dac yesterday.Finally gave up and instead, re-terminated it into another IEM cable that is shorter in lenght to minimise microphonic. And rather spend those precious times enjoying my music. 

I will lookout for that pre-loved Wireworld platinum USB at the local shop here, and could consider if there is a price reduction. Currently using Pangea solid core silver USB from Laptop to Tentlabs b-Dac. 



rudi0504 said:


> Thank you for like Crystsl Cable too
> 
> Now 3 of us , you ,Zach and me have the same set up
> Wagnus epsilon S + Wagnus Valvola + PAD Evoluzione + Crystal Cable ICs pair with any high end CIEMs and universal IEM +
> ...




Indeed. IMO, Crystal Cable really has great synergy with Wagnus as well as my Tentlabs and VE6. Guess it is about time to take a break for the time being and continue to enjoying listening to my music since my current gears have already provided me the sound that I had been pursuing.


----------



## rudi0504

yiokuan said:


> Just couldnt get my fabricated CC USB to sync up with my Tentlabs b-Dac yesterday.Finally gave up and instead, re-terminated it into another IEM cable that is shorter in lenght to minimise microphonic. And rather spend those precious times enjoying my music.
> 
> I will lookout for that pre-loved Wireworld platinum USB at the local shop here, and could consider if there is a price reduction. Currently using Pangea solid core silver USB from Laptop to Tentlabs b-Dac.
> Indeed. IMO, Crystal Cable really has great synergy with Wagnus as well as my Tentlabs and VE6. Guess it is about time to take a break for the time being and continue to enjoying listening to my music since my current gears have already provided me the sound that I had been pursuing.




I am very Happy that you and Zach like Wagnus set Up 
Thats Mean our taste more or less are The same


----------



## yiokuan

rudi0504 said:


> I am very Happy that you and Zach like Wagnus set Up
> Thats Mean our taste more or less are The same




Reckon we are, and many thanks for sharing the goodness of Crystal Cable pairing with Wagnus 

Rudi, so far have you try the Wagnus Evo Pad and Crystal Cable with Hugo. I like what I heard when I demoed it. IMO, the volume increase seem to bring out the power and linearity of the Hugo.


----------



## rudi0504

yiokuan said:


> Reckon we are, and many thanks for sharing the goodness of Crystal Cable pairing with Wagnus
> 
> Rudi, so far have you try the Wagnus Evo Pad and Crystal Cable with Hugo. I like what I heard when I demoed it. IMO, the volume increase seem to bring out the power and linearity of the Hugo.




You are welcome Yiokuan 

Yes i have tried This Hugo + Wagnus Epsilon S + Pad Evoluzione use Crystal Cable >> 

I like This set Up very much , They can increase the Power Without minimize Wagnus Epsilon S SQ 


Lag OF My internet connection i can not upload pictures at the moment

Please see My post on Hugo portable thread 

I use Coax from Crystal Cable Standard Diamond
If you have RCA to mini 3,5 mm plug from Crystal Cable the SQ Will improve better than My set Up 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/728145/chord-hugo-the-portable-discussion-thread/525


----------



## zachchen1996

Peter has finished fabricating my Crystal Cable Dreamline Plus mini to minis' for me!
 He has been a great friend to me, and I can't recommend him enough.
  
 In several weeks, he should also have my Wireworld Platinum Eclipse 7 IEM cable ready.
  

  

  
 ^ Dreamline Plus up close


----------



## audionewbi

I am going to try wagnus amp one more time this weekend, my only two issue is gain and volume knob. I am still not sure which attenuator from wagnus is right for me.


----------



## zachchen1996

audionewbi said:


> I am going to try wagnus amp one more time this weekend, my only two issue is gain and volume knob. I am still not sure which attenuator from wagnus is right for me.


 
  
 The Wagnus PAD EVOLUZIONE is fantastic. I have all the volume range / control I want now & no more hiss!


----------



## audionewbi

zachchen1996 said:


> The Wagnus PAD EVOLUZIONE is fantastic. I have all the volume range / control I want now & no more hiss!


 
 Did you order it directly from Wagnus himself? How much is it if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## zachchen1996

audionewbi said:


> Did you order it directly from Wagnus himself? How much is it if you dont mind me asking.


 
  
 Yup!
  
 32,184 JPY / $293.14 USD (PAD EVO) + 1,200 JPY / $10.93 USD (Shipping) + 1,609 JPY / $14.66 USD (PayPal Fee)
  
 I paid him through paypal gift inorder to avoid having to pay the paypal fee though.


----------



## zachchen1996

BTW for those of you curious, this is what the internals of the Epsilon S look like:


----------



## audionewbi

There is definitely space to install a nice internal battery there with no problem.


----------



## yiokuan

zachchen1996 said:


> BTW for those of you curious, this is what the internals of the Epsilon S look like:




That row of caps are blackgate. I wonder how the sound signature will be like if I replace those signal path cables with Crystal cable or mundorf silver gold or even Jena Labs. Am curious and one day my itchy finger might tell me to do it.



audionewbi said:


> There is definitely space to install a nice internal battery there with no problem.




Agree, and not to be greedy-just 10-12hrs would be wonderful. 



zachchen1996 said:


> Peter has finished fabricating my Crystal Cable Dreamline Plus mini to minis' for me!
> He has been a great friend to me, and I can't recommend him enough.
> 
> In several weeks, he should also have my Wireworld Platinum Eclipse 7 IEM cable ready.
> ...




Dreamline is really nice. 
Yep Peter provides damn good service. Done some cable stuff with him a year back.


----------



## zachchen1996

yiokuan said:


> That row of caps are blackgate. I wonder how the sound signature will be like if I replace those signal path cables with Crystal cable or mundorf silver gold or even Jena Labs. Am curious and one day my itchy finger might tell me to do it.
> 
> Agree, and not to be greedy-just 10-12hrs would be wonderful.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hmmm, maybe I should have Peter recable my wagnus? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
 Didn't Haru hand pick the internal wiring specifically for the epsilon s though?


----------



## yiokuan

audionewbi said:


> I am going to try wagnus amp one more time this weekend, my only two issue is gain and volume knob. I am still not sure which attenuator from wagnus is right for me.




Audionewbi, go for the Evo pad though it is dearer than Pad So, but I believe performance wise it should be much better than Pad So. Honestly, Evo pad is a norm now to me, using it with my other amps besides Wagnus and DAP. 

Cranking the volume as and when i like pushes my amp and DAP to perform to/almost optimum without sacrificing SQ. No hiss/noise means darker background better clarity, making micro or macro details to be more audible. Nice bass lines as well. 

IMO based on my gears and accessories.


----------



## yiokuan

zachchen1996 said:


> Hmmm, maybe I should have Peter recable my wagnus?
> Didn't Haru hand pick the internal wiring specifically for the epsilon s though?




Yep, and coz of this it is holding me back from making the change. Anyway, will post and share here if I eventually do it.


----------



## zachchen1996

audionewbi said:


> There is definitely space to install a nice internal battery there with no problem.


 
  
 Yeah, if only there was a way to get it re-cased in a better designed chassis!


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## audionewbi

That is crazy money. In order for the mini-mini work the rest of our system should be as good as it can get.

 We need to draw the line somewhere and I just cannot see myself spending on cables that cost more than the IEM/amps itself.


----------



## zachchen1996

audionewbi said:


> That is crazy money. In order for the mini-mini work the rest of our system should be as good as it can get.
> 
> We need to draw the line somewhere and I just cannot see myself spending on cables that cost more than the IEM/amps itself.


 
  
 Kind of agree with you here.
 I bought the Dreamline Plus out of a fit of madness / intense curiosity LOL.


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## zachchen1996

seeteeyou said:


> $850 for the latest and greatest flagship?
> 
> 
> Cable Type - Straight mini-mini with Valab carbon fiber/rhodium mini plugs
> ...


 
  
 Yeah, when the _Silver_ Comp4 / Spore4 is ready later this year, might have to pick that up as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
 Currently, there is only the _Copper_ Comp4 available.


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## zachchen1996

seeteeyou said:


> Original Silver Spore was like 2.5K for headphones cables already, could Silver Spore4 for the shortest mini-to-mini approach 4-figure?
> Once you fall in love with your PE7 soon, you could consider adding 25-cm male to female cables to further enhance your Dreamline Plus
> 
> Rudi did someone similar with the original Dreamline before
> ...


 
  
 Nah, I _hightly _doubt a short Silver Spore4 would reach a 4-figure price.
  
 Yeah, I can't wait to receive my PE7 IEM cable. The one on the left is the one I bought, it was originally terminated for the HD800.
  

  
 Male to female? Only reason you'd want that is if your cable is not long enough. Shorter the signal path the better!
  
 I wish Capital Audiofest in DC would have more vendors! Lucky Rudi hahahah.


----------



## rudi0504

seeteeyou said:


> Let's do the math and see how many of us would be interested in some mini-to-mini interconnects like this
> 
> http://www.element-acoustics.ca/products.php?bid=119&pid=2153
> 
> ...




Hi Frankie 

If 10 cm Crystal Cable Dream Line Plus cost $ 300 USD 
It is very cheap if really genuine / not fake CC DL Plus 
I bought my 3 braided 10 cm CC Dream line without Plus already $1000 USD 
Where did you bought you CC DL Plus ?


----------



## zachchen1996

rudi0504 said:


> Hi Frankie
> 
> If 10 cm Crystal Cable Dream Line Plus cost $ 300 USD
> It is very cheap if really genuine / not fake CC DL Plus
> ...


 
  
 Rudi, the price you got your dreamline for is overpriced,
 I don't think the normal discountinued dreamline is supposed to cost that much!


----------



## rudi0504

seeteeyou said:


> Original Silver Spore was like 2.5K for headphones cables already, could Silver Spore4 for the shortest mini-to-mini approach 4-figure?
> 
> [rule]
> Once you fall in love with your PE7 soon, you could consider adding 25-cm male to female cables to further enhance your Dreamline Plus
> ...




One of the reason I want to go to the USF show , because I need to meet personally with Gaby Crystal Cable and Edwin Siltech 

We share our experience with CC cable to each other 
The one CC Reference Diamond 3 braided on my picture with Edwin SQ is Better than their prototype CC Reference Diamond 2 braided .
My 3 braided use the ground also CC Diamond Reference , their CC Reference use for the ground different cable .
In the future products they want also do 3 braided 

High : more detail , better clarity , overall better presentation 
Mid : sweeter , clearer and cleaner with better pronounce
Bass : better bass impact , better bass body and better speed 
Separation : Better music separation ,that I can know the position from individual instrument Better
Soundstage : more 3 D 

Overall 3 braided CD Reference cable has fuller sound compare to 2 braided 

IMO


----------



## rudi0504

zachchen1996 said:


> Nah, I _hightly_ doubt a short Silver Spore4 would reach a 4-figure price.
> 
> Yeah, I can't wait to receive my PE7 IEM cable. The one on the left is the one I bought, it was originally terminated for the HD800.
> 
> ...




Hi Zach 
If you have spare from your CC DL Plus , please make one set female mini to mini , before your Iem going to the amp 
You will love the SQ from your CIEM more than before


----------



## rudi0504

zachchen1996 said:


> Rudi, the price you got your dreamline for is overpriced,
> I don't think the normal discountinued dreamline is supposed to cost that much!




My friend bought RCA CC Dream line from CC dealer here about $ 7700 USD 
My iC was 3 x 15 cm = 45 cm 
If 100 cm solo cost here $ 3350 , he charged me to little 

At USF show : 
Gaby has prototype CC DL Plus mini to RCA About 50 cm cost about € 4000 Euro 

Please PM Me if you can get 300 per cm single braid or 3 braided 
If single braid $ 300 USD / single cm 
3 Braided cost about 3 x $ 300 USD = 900 USD 
Should be the same price 

Thank you


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## yiokuan

My current audio gears have great synergy with Crystal cable and had to agree with Rudi on the SQ. Jena Lads is the other cable that I like. 
Tbh, CC has rendered all my existing mini and IEM cables secondary. Those bunch of redundant cables could easily cost a meter braid of CC ultra. For me, end game on cabling unless I decided to re-look at another interesting but least known Ocellia cable. 

IMO, $300 for a CC DL is really a good price where nowadays a good mini would easily cost around $250-350 or even higher and i believe cannot compare to CC in term of SQ. 

My existing cable inventory. 

Mini-Mini


IEMS cables


----------



## zachchen1996

yiokuan said:


> My current audio gears have great synergy with Crystal cable and had to agree with Rudi on the SQ. Jena Lads is the other cable that I like.
> Tbh, CC has rendered all my existing mini and IEM cables secondary. Those bunch of redundant cables could easily cost a meter braid of CC ultra. For me, end game on cabling unless I decided to re-look at another interesting but least known Ocellia cable.
> 
> IMO, $300 for a CC DL is really a good price where nowadays a good mini would easily cost around $250-350 or even higher and i believe cannot compare to CC in term of SQ.
> ...


 
  
 Wow that is a _lot_ of cables. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I really want to compare Peter's upcoming totl Silver Comp4 / Spore4 to my CC DL Plus.


----------



## yiokuan

Wow that is a _lot_ of cables. :eek: 
I really want to compare Peter's upcoming totl Silver Comp4 / Spore4 to my CC DL Plus.
[/quote]

That is a Fantastic cable in Peter's stable. Wish he could release it for DIY.


----------



## yiokuan

This is the cable that I been curious about for some time now. Did a lot of read up and feel the description by 6moon and some owners were very positive and i feel should be another good match for Wagnus and my IEM. Moreover, it is specially handmade.


----------



## audionewbi

Wagnus amp is incredibly wide soundstage and great bass detail. Paired quiet well with K3003. I think I should get the pad so evo and just cough up the last $400 AUD and be happy.


----------



## zachchen1996

audionewbi said:


> Wagnus amp is incredibly wide soundstage and great bass detail. Paired quiet well with K3003. I think I should get the pad so evo and just cough up the last $400 AUD and be happy.


 
  
 Yup, the electronic music lover's dream portable amp 
 How you like the TH900 with the wagnus?


----------



## audionewbi

zachchen1996 said:


> Yup, the electronic music lover's dream portable amp
> How you like the TH900 with the wagnus?


It incredibly satisfying but I am not into headphone and I hardly use it due to th900 weight. Best synergy if you ask me.


----------



## rudi0504

yiokuan said:


> My current audio gears have great synergy with Crystal cable and had to agree with Rudi on the SQ. Jena Lads is the other cable that I like.
> Tbh, CC has rendered all my existing mini and IEM cables secondary. Those bunch of redundant cables could easily cost a meter braid of CC ultra. For me, end game on cabling unless I decided to re-look at another interesting but least known Ocellia cable.
> 
> IMO, $300 for a CC DL is really a good price where nowadays a good mini would easily cost around $250-350 or even higher and i believe cannot compare to CC in term of SQ.
> ...




Congrats yiokuan 

I will post my collection later on


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## rudi0504

Thank you Frankie for your sharing my mini meet with James 
synergy is very important in audio set up 
chord hugo + Wagnus has the best synergy 
with note :
Need very good IC like Crystal Cable or Double Helix Cable Chaperone 3
to make the sound quqlity from Hugo DAC free flow to Wagnus Amp 
without very good cable> Hugo amp alone sound better
IMO


----------



## flymetothemoon

Just bought a Epsilon S over the weekend from a fellow headier in Singapore and can't wait to get it.  Will post impressions later.


----------



## zachchen1996

flymetothemoon said:


> Just bought a Epsilon S over the weekend from a fellow headier in Singapore and can't wait to get it.  Will post impressions later.


 
  
 You'll love it!
 Looking forward to your impressions on the Ref. 1 pairing!


----------



## flymetothemoon

zachchen1996 said:


> You'll love it!
> Looking forward to your impressions on the Ref. 1 pairing!


 

 Will do Zach.
  
 Cheers


----------



## zachchen1996

VentureCraft GO-DAP DD Limited 12v (MUSES02) -> Crystal Cable Dreamline Plus -> Wagnus ALPHA VALVOLA -> Crystal Cable Dreamline Plus -> Wagnus Bialbero Epsilon S -> Custom made DHC direct connection / solder free 6.3mm-3.5mm adapter -> Wagnus PAD EVOLUZIONE -> WireWorld Platinum Eclipse 7 IEM Cable -> Hidition NT-6 Pro
  
 (Cables re-terminated by Peter of DHC)
  

  

  

  

  

  
 These cables offer an upgrade on the level of a new component...the sound of this system is truly extraordinary.......


----------



## fkrieger

Now THAT is a setup. Sheesh.


----------



## seeteeyou

.


----------



## zachchen1996

seeteeyou said:


> Did anyone try this transducer with Epsilon S yet? It's single-ended only and that's good match for 6.3-mm outputs of Wagnus amps
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/740293/synergistic-research-hot
> http://www.thecableco.com/Product/HOT-Headphone-Optimized-Transducer
> http://www.synergisticresearch.com/featured/hot-headphone-optimized-transducer




What is it exactly?


----------



## flymetothemoon

zachchen1996 said:


> You'll love it!
> Looking forward to your impressions on the Ref. 1 pairing!


 
  
 The Wagnus just arrived.
  
 Now into my first long run listening to this new set up.  Initial impression...Wagnus brings much fuller/richer sound to my Ref.1 and the power of the Wagnus enables the Ref.1 bass unit to work in full stratch.
  
 Will post more impressions later on.
  
 cheers
  
 Set up below :
 DAP : AK240 & Tera Player
 Interconnector : Tralucent Uber
 IEM : Tralucent Ref.1
 IEM Cable : Tralucent uber


----------



## zachchen1996

flymetothemoon said:


> The Wagnus just arrived.
> 
> Now into my first long run listening to this new set up.  Initial impression...Wagnus brings much fuller/richer sound to my Ref.1 and the power of the Wagnus enables the Ref.1 bass unit to work in full stratch.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nice! Knew you'd like it!


----------



## flymetothemoon

zachchen1996 said:


> Nice! Knew you'd like it!


 
 Thanks Zach for your advice.
  
 It was a total coincidence that I bumped into a listing last Sunday evening and got in touch with the previous owner via Whatsapps and the deal was made within 1-1/2 hours of texting.
  
 A bit more on Wagnus...Very smooth presentation with exceptional details but in a very musical way.


----------



## zachchen1996

flymetothemoon said:


> Thanks Zach for your advice.
> 
> It was a total coincidence that I bumped into a listing last Sunday evening and got in touch with the previous owner via Whatsapps and the deal was made within 1-1/2 hours of texting.
> 
> A bit more on Wagnus...Very smooth presentation with exceptional details but in a very musical way.


 
  
 No prob, Haha funny thing is that my wagnus purchase was also a total coincidence, randomly saw it in the for sale forum one day for a fantastic price and impulse bought it hahaha.
  
 Yup, this amp is very revealing so having a good source and interconnect are very important.
 Do you like it more with the AK240 or the Tera?


----------



## flymetothemoon

zachchen1996 said:


> No prob, Haha funny thing is that my wagnus purchase was also a total coincidence, randomly saw it in the for sale forum one day for a fantastic price and impulse bought it hahaha.
> 
> Yup, this amp is very revealing so having a good source and interconnect are very important.
> Do you like it more with the AK240 or the Tera?


 
 After reading your previous postings that already rocked my mind [to get the Wagnus] and waiting for the right moment to take the plunge and last Sunday was totally out of my expectation.


----------



## flymetothemoon

zachchen1996 said:


> You'll love it!
> Looking forward to your impressions on the Ref. 1 pairing!


 
 More impressions (AK240/Tralucent uber mini-interconnector/Wagnus/Ref.1 with uber...
  
 - Instruments have more palpable presence of its own place.
 - Overall richness from top to the bottom
 - Very strong control of the lower end
  
 Not much time spent on vocal and will post more impressions later


----------



## seeteeyou

yiokuan said:


> Nope, Piccolino is a little thin sounding. It's from my Crystal Bridge which I cannibalized for all my various mini and mini to RCA for my desktop DAC. But that damn USB for my laptop just doesn't work. Will probably trouble this weekend to find out why if I have he spare time.
> 
> Tbh, i am deep in that Crystal cable rabbit hole. Here is the poison.


 
  
 Looks like they're partnering with A&K now
  
 https://www.facebook.com/dma.audio/posts/845748382124664

















  
 https://www.facebook.com/letsgoaudio/posts/626142827504638













  
 https://www.facebook.com/letsgoaudio/photos/a.496863807099208/647249795393941





  
 https://www.facebook.com/letsgoaudio/photos/a.496863807099208/647249808727273


----------



## flymetothemoon

zachchen1996 said:


> No prob, Haha funny thing is that my wagnus purchase was also a total coincidence, randomly saw it in the for sale forum one day for a fantastic price and impulse bought it hahaha.
> 
> Yup, this amp is very revealing so having a good source and interconnect are very important.
> Do you like it more with the AK240 or the Tera?


 
 Wagnus possessed the ability to give each element in the recording its distinct palpable presence.  
  
 This unique ability, as a result, brings more obvious improvement when pairs with Tera as it helps to overcome Tera's high output impedance mis-match with my Tralucent Ref.1.  I'm now is happy to spending more time with my Tera to which has been sitting on the shelf for a while since the arrival of the AK240.  Love this combo.
  
 On AK, will report later on as I haven't spent too much time with it yet.
  
 Both applicable to AK & Tera...On some recording with strong sub-bass passages (i.e Titanic movie sound track), as Wagnus has so much authority over the Ref.1 and thus made these passages imbalanced with bass dominance.  
  
 All of the above impressions were derived from using the Tralucent Ref.1.
  
 Cheers


----------



## yiokuan

seeteeyou said:


> Looks like they're partnering with A&K now
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/dma.audio/posts/845748382124664




IMO, Piccolino is a little lightweight at the bottom. Micro would be a better choice as the core is thicker by 0.3mm if I am not wrong. And kind of strange that they' re using the cheapo neutrik mini instead of Viablue or Oyaidi. The RCA seems like Furutech. Anyway, no matter what AK is still not my cup of tea. 

My Wagnus and Crystal cable set-up is really addictive. Tested the set-up with Alpha Pime last weekend and wow...pure transparency with excellent basslines.


----------



## yiokuan

This was my portable during my family vacation in Taiwan recently. Though nowhere near Wagnus it still offered me the bass punch that i need in my listening.


----------



## yiokuan

zachchen1996 said:


> VentureCraft GO-DAP DD Limited 12v (MUSES02) -> Crystal Cable Dreamline Plus -> Wagnus ALPHA VALVOLA -> Crystal Cable Dreamline Plus -> Wagnus Bialbero Epsilon S -> Custom made DHC direct connection / solder free 6.3mm-3.5mm adapter -> Wagnus PAD EVOLUZIONE -> WireWorld Platinum Eclipse 7 IEM Cable -> Hidition NT-6 Pro
> 
> (Cables re-terminated by Peter of DHC)
> 
> ...




Zach, end game in cable???


----------



## flymetothemoon

Can anyone tell me the difference between the red and blue volume knob of the Wagnus?


----------



## AnakChan

Blue - Wagnus Bialbero Epsilon approx $600
Red - Wagnus Bialbero Epsilon S approx $970

Tech difference internally though I don't know.


----------



## flymetothemoon

anakchan said:


> Blue - Wagnus Bialbero Epsilon approx $600
> Red - Wagnus Bialbero Epsilon S approx $970
> 
> Tech difference internally though I don't know.


 

 Thanks Anak.


----------



## audiofrk

flymetothemoon said:


> Wagnus possessed the ability to give each element in the recording its distinct palpable presence.
> 
> This unique ability, as a result, brings more obvious improvement when pairs with Tera as it helps to overcome Tera's high output impedance mis-match with my Tralucent Ref.1.  I'm now is happy to spending more time with my Tera to which has been sitting on the shelf for a while since the arrival of the AK240.  Love this combo.
> 
> ...


 
  
 would appreciate an a/b between the pure and the wagnus, in your setups.  Also sonically whats your go to now? Tera+amp vs ak240+amp.


----------



## flymetothemoon

audiofrk said:


> would appreciate an a/b between the pure and the wagnus, in your setups.  Also sonically whats your go to now? Tera+amp vs ak240+amp.


 
  
  
 I'd answer your last question first...
  
 I still prefer Tera+amp over 240+amp (as now my uber has been re-terminated back to single-ended in order to use with the Wagnus).  I've found (prior to the arrival of Wagnus) 240+Vorzuge gave me less openness than 240 direct and thus not using the Vorzuge at all with 240.  However, I've found Wagnus still able to maintain the same openness (or airiness as you will) when paired with 240.  However, for some reason, I do not like the Wagnus/240 pairing sound and found it a bit too forceful to the ear.  
  
 Probably because of the analogue (most Tera owners called it) sound signature that Tera has, I do find Tera/Wagnus combo enjoyable as Wagnus helps to complement the weakness of Tera and levelled the dips on both ends with good overall balance.  
  
 Since I spend very little time on-the-go (probably 90% listening is in the office during work day, I seldom listening to the gears over weekend), my on-the-go set up in the past 6 months (since the arrival of 240) was 240 direct.  However, over my long holidays back Toronto, I took Tera only (no amp as I did most listening on the plane) as it is more convenience to store while you have other carry on stuff with you. 
  
 I will re-terminate my uber cable back to balanced later as I found 240 direct is what I need and the two amps would be used with the Tera. 
  
 I'll get back to you later once I do more Vorzuge/Wagnus A/Bing.


----------



## flymetothemoon

audiofrk said:


> would appreciate an a/b between the pure and the wagnus, in your setups.  Also sonically whats your go to now? Tera+amp vs ak240+amp.


 

 Ok.  Did some ABing this afternoon and here're my impressions :
  
  
 Here's the album that I've used as I felt this is one magnificent recording with good 3D stage & complex passages.
  

  
 Vorzuge Duo :
 It loses in... 
 - Overall performance
 -- darker sound signature (Wagnus is sweeter if you will, more engaging)...it might be a German sound signature, not sure.  Some might like this SS.
 -- cymbal is one of the areas that it lose out.  
 -- in complex passages seems like it lacks the ability to rendition all the instruments' wide range of frequencies.
  
  
 It wins out in ...
 - Price to performance ...great value for money (with such kind of performance).
 - mobility - definitely a perfect match to the Tera in size and they were born to be together (Wagnus just simply too large to be carried on-the-go)
  
 Wagnus Epsilon S :
 It wins...
 - Overall performance
 - Sweeter sound signature without losing the ability to make all instrument palpable and its airiness is better than the Vorzuge
 - Better performance in complex passages
  
 It lose out in :
 - Size
 - priciness
  
 Ok...my report ends here.
  
 Cheers


----------



## audiofrk

@flymetothemoon  thanks for the impressions man, one thing I am not clear about is if your where able to use the uber cable when A/B?  I think I will still get the vorzuge as I want something mobile.  Just to be sure you have the pure duo correct not the pure 2? did you do the amp A/Bing on the tera or the ak240?


----------



## flymetothemoon

audiofrk said:


> @flymetothemoon  thanks for the impressions man, one thing I am not clear about is if your where able to use the uber cable when A/B?  I think I will still get the vorzuge as I want something mobile.  Just to be sure you have the pure duo correct not the pure 2? did you do the amp A/Bing on the tera or the ak240?


 
 Yes.  I was using an uber mini-interconnector to A/B the Vorzuge Duo & Wagnus.
  
 Vorzuge wins hands down in mobility and just a bit of compromise on SQ while you are on-the-go and after this A/B & I had closed my classified on the Vorzuge and decide to keep it.
  
 I did A/B on Tera.  But I did another A/B between 240 direct and Wagnus later in the afternoon and found I like the 240 feeding the Wagnus combo more.
  
 Cheers


----------



## audiofrk

flymetothemoon said:


> Yes.  I was using an uber mini-interconnector to A/B the Vorzuge Duo & Wagnus.
> 
> Vorzuge wins hands down in mobility and just a bit of compromise on SQ while you are on-the-go and after this A/B & I had closed my classified on the Vorzuge and decide to keep it.
> 
> ...


 

What made you change your mind about the ak240 + wagnus combo?


----------



## flymetothemoon

audiofrk said:


> What made you change your mind about the ak240 + wagnus combo?


 
 I've found the 240/Wagnus combo is more open with palpable presence of musical instruments especially on those classical recordings.  
  
 Tera/Wagnus, in contrast, is more tamed/rounded in interpretation or some calls analogue/musical...without comparison, it is an excellent combo that brings out all the best of Tera IMHO.


----------



## audionewbi

The best source I found for wagnus, this sound is truly desktop quality level. I struggled to open up to wagnus until Lotoo PAW gold arrives. I enjoy the PAW gold with certain IEM alone but buy the TH900 pairs remarkably well with wagnus and this amazing DAP.


----------



## flymetothemoon

audionewbi said:


> The best source I found for wagnus, this sound is truly desktop quality level. I struggled to open up to wagnus until Lotoo PAW gold arrives. I enjoy the PAW gold with certain IEM alone but buy the TH900 pairs remarkably well with wagnus and this amazing DAP.



 



This Lotoo PAW gold is one expensive DAP too. How does it sound when compared to your other DAPs?


----------



## audionewbi

flymetothemoon said:


> audionewbi said:
> 
> 
> > The best source I found for wagnus, this sound is truly desktop quality level. I struggled to open up to wagnus until Lotoo PAW gold arrives. I enjoy the PAW gold with certain IEM alone but buy the TH900 pairs remarkably well with wagnus and this amazing DAP.
> ...




To my ears it has bested all the other daps. I will write a review for it soon but it is the only source that I like to use with wagnus.


----------



## jambul

just sharing,
  
 Wagnus combo with diy dap create by my friend (Dap using only arm m4 for cpu programed using assembly and 1 clock pll for playing 16-24/192 kHz wav, the player dac section using es9023+ad8397 as internal amp, the other is using tda1387 multibit chip)
  
 sound fantastic using Kuro2
  
 Thank you


----------



## everittroad

It’s been more than 3 years since the last post. I just bought a used wagnus last week from Japan. Sounds great with my Rhapsodio Zombie and ZMF Vibro Purple Heart.


----------



## audionewbi

I'm told Tone Flake is thinking of retiring the epsilon S.


----------



## everittroad

That would be a pity but not surprising as portable headphone amps are not as popular as before.


----------



## yiokuan

To those out there still holding on to this wonderful once upon a time best portable amp declared in this thread by some of us with minimalist design that sound matters only I had to say it never fade away.

It has given me a new lease of musical enjoyment again lately, pushing most of my IEMs especially my IMR in performing to its optimum. A good source coming from IBasso MAX superb line out has made this possible. 

Took years to finally realise this old soldier loves a solid line in to work to its MAX potential, and of course thanking those folks in the Cayin C9 thread for sharing the wonders of having a good line out. 

A snapshot to complete my compliment.


----------



## audionewbi

What cable is that?


----------



## yiokuan

audionewbi said:


> What cable is that?


Line out—-iBasso stock 
Interconnect to Evo Pad- diy Crystal Cable Ref 
IEM cable-  diy 8xCore conductors of Silver Litz (49%)and Gold plated Copper (51%).


----------

